# Tennis Stadiums



## bubomb

This is a subject I don't know much about. I would like to see who has got the best tennis stadium. So let's see each countries best tennis stadium as I only really know about the ones at Wimbledon.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

You've probably seen then before but...well, just for the heck of it, I'll post a few glimpses of the world's most famous tennis stadiums, at Wimbledon:









































































:cheers:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Nice thread idea Bubomb


----------



## Noostairz

wimbledon might be the most historic and best known but this has got to be one of the best _actual_ stadiums:

arthur ashe stadium, NY, USA:


----------



## JimB

Jack Rabbit Slim - I presume that the third picture down is a render, showing how Centre court would look once capacity is increased (to 15,000?) and a sliding roof installed?


----------



## JimB

edennewstairs said:


> wimbledon might be the most historic and best known but this has got to be one of the best _actual_ stadiums:
> 
> arthur ashe stadium, NY, USA:


Great looking tennis stadium. Very impressive.

However, has anyone from this board watched tennis there? I would imagine that it could be quite hard to see the ball from near the top of the upper tier.


----------



## DrJoe

Rexall Centre in Toronto




























Montreal has a pretty good one also.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^those stadiums are big but thats all really (including the arthur ash)


----------



## mauritius gunner

JimB said:


> Jack Rabbit Slim - I presume that the third picture down is a render, showing how Centre court would look once capacity is increased (to 15,000?) and a sliding roof installed?


I think there are pictures on the Wimbledon website.
There are also plans to rebuild court number 2 to approx 6000 capacity
All part of Wimbledon's long term strategy, including London 2012.
You never know, Maybe Andy Murrey will win by then!

Biggest stadium is Arthur Ashe I think, 19,000


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

JimB said:


> Jack Rabbit Slim - I presume that the third picture down is a render, showing how Centre court would look once capacity is increased (to 15,000?) and a sliding roof installed?


Yep! Looks awesum don't it? I don't know a lot about the extension, but I think it is said to be aiming for completion in 2009.

While the Arthur Ashe stadium and the Rexall Centre are both nice stadiums, they both look a bit...well...bulky...hard to explain really....it's like they arn't really suited to tennis, like someone decided to build seats around a centre point, then stuck a tennis court in the middle. Imo, neither have very much grandeur, prestige, atmosphere or passion about them like Centre court or Court No 1 at Wimbledon, which look perfectly suited to tennis, and only tennis.

There is also the matter of the court surface itself. Both the US and Australian open have hard courts (Australian open has a synthetic hard court) which, while still being pretty decent, isn't as high a quality as the faster, unique grass courts of Wimbledon. Though even these hard cement courts are better then clay ones (used in the French Open), which are slow, horrible to play on and look at, and mess up you're shoes/socks and clothes somethin awful!

:cheers:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ Absolutely agree about the Arthur Ashe and Rexall Centre, just big stands really


----------



## JimB

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> There is also the matter of the court surface itself. Both the US and Australian open have hard courts (Australian open has a synthetic hard court) which, while still being pretty decent, isn't as high a quality as the faster, unique grass courts of Wimbledon. Though even these hard cement courts are better then clay ones (used in the French Open), which are slow, horrible to play on and look at, and mess up you're shoes/socks and clothes somethin awful!


That's very much a matter of opinion. Some players don't like the variable bounce of grass courts. Nor do they like the speed of the court. Let's face it, a Wimbledon match between two guys serving at 130-140 mph can be very dull indeed, with hardly any rallies. It seems that most players from Spain, South America and France prefer clay court tennis.

Some players prefer hard courts.

And only a few prefer grass courts - though pretty much every player wants to play at Wimbledon.

As to the Flushing Meadow, it may not have the same aura of tradition as at Wimbledon but I'm sure that it still has a unique and exciting atmosphere all of its own.


----------



## Andaluz

A tennis court inside "La Cartuja Stadium" in Sevilla (Spain).

Final Davis Cup 2004: Spain vs USA


----------



## bubomb

edennewstairs said:


> wimbledon might be the most historic and best known but this has got to be one of the best _actual_ stadiums:
> 
> arthur ashe stadium, NY, USA:


This is the best so far. I'm not interested in history or prestige or atmosphere (fans make atmosphere, not stadiums). I simply want to see what is the most impressive physical structure. Wimbledon is nice, but it is a bit boring for me and too green!! I'm not that keen on green stadiums (nothing to do with celtic, I just don't think green stadiums look pleasant to the eye).

Any more tennis stadiums? Something a bit different with a bit of spice?


----------



## kingdomca

Centre court, Wimbledon is really the best there is. I would say its the best sports stadium of all if looked at what a specific venue does for a sport. It lifts tennis more than any venue lifts any sport, I think, which is great for tennis as ,like all individual sports, it isnt great to watch too often in my opinion though good to play.

The atmosphere is unique. From being able to hear a pin drop before a point to very loud moments after.

Arthur Ashe is poor, I think.
Its just too big for tennis to quote a big american tennis reporter and i think its right. There has to be some sort of connection between the size of the "field" and stands. 
It seems people are very detached from the game in the upper sections and the atmosphere is more that of a shopping mall with people just talking through points most of the time


----------



## 2zanzibar

hang on folks! what about Roland Garros?

It certainly produces the most exciting tennis, and is situated in the heart of Paris; rather than out in the dull suburbs of SW London (I should know, I lived in Wimbledon for a bit!)
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/grandchelemtennis/photos roland.htm


----------



## rantanamo

so basically you guys are saying, cut off the top tier of Ashe and it would be great? or take out the suites?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Arthur Ashe for a physical structure is massive for a tennis stadium, but it doesn't suit tennis. The biggest isn't the best.


----------



## JimB

2zanzibar said:


> hang on folks! what about Roland Garros?
> 
> It certainly produces the most exciting tennis


Again, that's a subjective judgement. Some people find the long, baseline rallies that are common in clay court tennis to be fascinating. Others find them excessively boring.

Whatever floats your boat.

But I agree that Roland Garros is right up there with Wimbledon and Flushing Meadow for stadiums. What's the capacity of the main court? Looks to be a bit bigger than Centre court. The second and third best courts also look to be quite big. Any more pictures of them? The ones in your link only show the main court properly.


----------



## JimB

rantanamo said:


> so basically you guys are saying, cut off the top tier of Ashe and it would be great? or take out the suites?


I can't speak for the others. I only asked a question. The Arthur Ashe court is certainly impressive but, having never been there, I wanted to know what it's like for watching tennis. You can only ever get a rough impression from a photograph but, from the photo on this thread, it seems to me as though it might be difficult to follow the ball from the top tier.


----------



## Grollo

The best tennis centre in the world is Melbourne Park, home of the Australian Open grand slam tournament:










- Two retractable roof stadiums with seating for 10,500 and 15,000 spectators.
- 3 show courts
- 20 outdoor courts
- 4 indoor courts
- Function centre
- Superb location in the heart of the city next to a tram and train stops
- Attendance of 550,550 people for the 2006 Australian Open.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

These stadiums all just look like "Plastic" stadiums which are very similar around the world, the ones at wimbledon and roland garros have character, and wimbledon for me has the best atmosphere. some may say atmosphere has nothing to do with architecture but the stadium is what determines atmosphere.


----------



## JimB

Grollo said:


> The best tennis centre in the world is Melbourne Park, home of the Australian Open grand slam tournament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Two retractable roof stadiums with seating for 10,500 and 15,000 spectators.
> - 3 show courts
> - 20 outdoor courts
> - 4 indoor courts
> - Function centre
> - Superb location in the heart of the city next to a tram and train stops
> - Attendance of 550,550 people for the 2006 Australian Open.


Very impressive.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Been to Wimbledon, and Melbourne. I like Wimbledon because of the traditions and the natural turf. However due to the massive interest in the tournament and the huge populations of London and Europe there are drawbacks. 

At Wimbledon, get up around 5am, spend about 6 to 8 HOURS in a queue, pay and get to see Junior doubles and if you are REALLY lucky see maybe the mixed doubles of some names you may have heard of.

Melbourne is just simply far more practical. You can walk from the city in 15 mins or take a train or tram. If you cannot be bothered just drive and park in the car park. 
You can actually pay your cash at the counter on the day, after lining up for about 5 minutes, waltz in and see Roger Federer, Hewitt, Roddick, Henman, Hingis, etc..etc.. without any problems. The beer costs MORE than at Wimbledon however which is a crime in a city which has more beer than fresh water. Comes down to Melbourne being about as far from anywhere as you can get in the world and the Oz Open is the distant 4th grand slam.


----------



## HoldenV8

Some Australian tennis centres.

Sydney Tennis Centre









Memorial Drive, Adelaide









Rod Laver Arena, Melbourne (Australian Open Final venue)









Vodafone Arena, Melbourne









Burswood Dome, Perth (Hopman Cup)









There are others that I don't have decent photo's of as yet such as Kooyong in Melbourne & White City in Sydney.


----------



## alexx02

bubomb said:


> This is the best so far. I'm not interested in history or prestige or atmosphere (fans make atmosphere, not stadiums). I simply want to see what is the most impressive physical structure. Wimbledon is nice, but it is a bit boring for me and too green!! I'm not that keen on green stadiums (nothing to do with celtic, I just don't think green stadiums look pleasant to the eye).
> 
> Any more tennis stadiums? Something a bit different with a bit of spice?


I've been to Arthur Ashe 7 times. It is the least intimate and most boring tennis stadium. The fans are miles away from the court, everything is over-priced, and the crowd noise is lost. It has shoddy construction, you feel like you are being gouged while you are there...it pales in comparison to some of the other stadiums...even at the US Open.


----------



## HoldenV8

Arthur Ashe Stadium seems, in pictures and on TV at least, be be a fine stadium but I personally think that it would be better off with a full roof and a basketball court rather than a tennis court. It does seem more like a basketball stadium than a tennis venue.

Rod Laver arena was a technical marvel when first opened back in 1988. Now its got some history behind it at least.

Roland Garross is second only to Wimbledon for Grand Slam Tennis character.

Wimbledon. Best by far for history and character. But its not the best tennis stadium around.

I personally don't know which would be the best actually. They all have their good and bad points.


----------



## bubomb

Its AlL gUUd said:


> These stadiums all just look like "Plastic" stadiums which are very similar around the world, the ones at wimbledon and roland garros have character, and wimbledon for me has the best atmosphere. some may say atmosphere has nothing to do with architecture but the stadium is what determines atmosphere.


I would say it's the crowd that determines atmosphere. 10000 people chatting and not making much nosie will sound the same whether it is Wimbledon or Arthur Ashe. The crowd cheer at Wimbledon because they are enjoying the match and the occasion. I very much doubt the crowd say to each other - 'My god, what great architecture for a tennis stadium, YYYEEEEAAAAAAHHH CCCCCCMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOONNNNNN, this stadium design is making me right up for this!!'


----------



## bubomb

alexx02 said:


> I've been to Arthur Ashe 7 times. It is the least intimate and most boring tennis stadium. The fans are miles away from the court, everything is over-priced, and the crowd noise is lost. It has shoddy construction, you feel like you are being gouged while you are there...it pales in comparison to some of the other stadiums...even at the US Open.


Surely only some of the fans are far away? The bottom 2 tiers looks as close as any other tennis stadium!!

Obviously the more tiers you add to a tennis stadium the further away the crowd will be on these additional tiers. But surely it is better to have a third tier with the crowd further away than not to have this tier at all. At least this way fans will get to see the match. It is better to see the match with a poorish view than not see it at all!!


----------



## NavyBlue

bubomb said:


> I would say it's the crowd that determines atmosphere. 10000 people chatting and not making much nosie will sound the same whether it is Wimbledon or Arthur Ashe. The crowd cheer at Wimbledon because they are enjoying the match and the occasion. I very much doubt the crowd say to each other - 'My god, what great architecture for a tennis stadium, YYYEEEEAAAAAAHHH CCCCCCMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOONNNNNN, this stadium design is making me right up for this!!'


I agree . . . there have been many Davis Cup ties over the years at smaller and less attractive venues that have had better atmosphere than the four grand slam venues.


----------



## Jutcho

What about Roland Garros? They're planning to build an indoor court as well.


----------



## ExSydney

Andaluz said:


> A tennis court inside "La Cartuja Stadium" in Sevilla (Spain).
> 
> Final Davis Cup 2004: Spain vs USA


Putting a tennis court into an athletics stadium enabled the Spanish to actually break the World Record attendance(around 26,000) for an official tennis match.
It was previously the 1954 Davis Cup tie in Sydney at the Old White city venue.


----------



## Giorgio

Athens Tennis Centre


----------



## kingdomca

bubomb said:


> Surely only some of the fans are far away? The bottom 2 tiers looks as close as any other tennis stadium!!
> 
> Obviously the more tiers you add to a tennis stadium the further away the crowd will be on these additional tiers. But surely it is better to have a third tier with the crowd further away than not to have this tier at all. At least this way fans will get to see the match. It is better to see the match with a poorish view than not see it at all!!


No its not. The space of the venue grows with more tiers and the sense of being disconnected spreads. 
Imagine they lowered the court and used it as a 30,000 capacity table tennis venue. Would that be great for table tennis. Hardly.

These details matter quite a lot. and atmosphere matters. No one goes to a big restaurant with lots of tables lined up in straight lines. It doesnt even exist. Everyone would prefer the small crowded atmospheric place. Its the same for sports though different for different sports.

I think tennis requires a small venue because the playing area is small and also because its a slow sport, less easy to get involved in the game. I would say 10,000 is almost too big but thats the good thing about Centre court, Wimbledon, it "hides" people under the roof so it appears smaller.


But of course it also matters how the game is followed and thats where the US open really lets itself down and becomes unwatchable.


----------



## Scba

The Melbourne complex seems the best, I don't care about prestige or history.


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> No its not. The space of the venue grows with more tiers and the sense of being disconnected spreads.
> Imagine they lowered the court and used it as a 30,000 capacity table tennis venue. Would that be great for table tennis. Hardly.
> 
> These details matter quite a lot. and atmosphere matters. No one goes to a big restaurant with lots of tables lined up in straight lines. It doesnt even exist. Everyone would prefer the small crowded atmospheric place. Its the same for sports though different for different sports.
> 
> I think tennis requires a small venue because the playing area is small and also because its a slow sport, less easy to get involved in the game. I would say 10,000 is almost too big but thats the good thing about Centre court, Wimbledon, it "hides" people under the roof so it appears smaller.
> 
> 
> But of course it also matters how the game is followed and thats where the US open really lets itself down and becomes unwatchable.



If I was a tennis fan I would rather watch the game from the top tier than not getting a ticket and not seeing the game at all!!

10000 great seats + 4000 poor seats is better than 10000 great seats.


----------



## DiggerD21

Hamburg's Tennis stadium with retractable tent roof and a capacity of 13.300 spectators.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

can anyone find any pictures of tennis being played at the Royal Albert Hall??????


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Ten or so years ago I saw OZ play a Davis Cup tie against France in an old Roman Amphitheatre in the town of Arles in southern France built in the 1st century AD. The same one as seen in 'Ronin' starring Robert De Niro and the delicious Natasha McElhrone. 

They use it for bullfights("French style" where the bull lives) still today so they have built some modern scaffolding for spectators to hang above the old terracing. 

For tennis they just plonked down the clay.

Oz lost from memory. We are rubbish on clay/"tout en cas" in Froggie I believe.

The town of Arles certainly have had a good return in investment on that stadium. 1900 years of use at least. As the towns largest tourist attraction, they still get use out of the arena today.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ Aren't there better pics then that?(thanks for trying)


----------



## dave8721

One of the better non-grand slam courts:
Crandon Park Tennis Center. Home of the NASDAQ-100 Open on the tropical paradise of Key Biscayne a couple of minutes from Downtown Miami. Built in 1992 the stadium court seats 14,000.














































View from the grandstands:


----------



## SkyLerm

Good stadia
kay:


----------



## AdidasGazelle

bubomb said:


> Surely only some of the fans are far away? The bottom 2 tiers looks as close as any other tennis stadium!!
> 
> Obviously the more tiers you add to a tennis stadium the further away the crowd will be on these additional tiers. But surely it is better to have a third tier with the crowd further away than not to have this tier at all. At least this way fans will get to see the match. It is better to see the match with a poorish view than not see it at all!!


You are a retarded, bigoted dolt.

Ask all the tennis legends including Mcenroe, Becker, Borg, Connors, Sampras, Agassi, Federer, King, Navratilova, Graf et al which is the best tennis stadium in the world. 

bubomb...your opinion doesn't count when all these agree that the centre court at WIMBLEDON is the BEST tennis court in the WORLD.

Now take your anti-English viewpoints elsewhere because you are a bore. You INFEST any thread on here that contains an English stadium because you are OBSESSED. Mind, that's a porridge-wog affliction. :cheers:


----------



## easysurfer

I love a good game of tennis. What about the Stella Artois tournament, London. The main stadium has a certain character about it. I have to say Wimbledon has the best tennis stadiums and grass is the most pleasing surface on the eye. This is especially so with the sun beaming down on it. The garish clay red surface of Rolland Garros makes it a ugly to watch to watch and in my opinion the matches can be quite boring. Anyway, here are photos of the stellas artois tournament which i hope to go to this year. I wouldn't mind seeing this guy (Andy Roddick) live in action as well.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Arthur Ashe Stadium is maybe by far the biggest one
capacity: 22 547


----------



## Quintana

There are plans to build this tennis stadium in the town of Amersfoort (not far from Amsterdam) for The Dutch Open. It seats about 9000:


----------



## Welly

It's fitting that the US Open, as the world's biggest tennis tournament, has the world's biggest and best tennis stadium. That is one awesome arena. I think I'll pay it a visit this month. Anyone know if you can take a tour?


----------



## Spank

^haha, yeah keep on thinking that!


----------



## Jonesy55

The stupid thing about tennis in the UK is that everybody is so obsessed with Wimbledon that nobody cares about any other tournaments. For the other 50 weeks of the year it may as well not exist then for two weeks all the wannabees get their tickets and ponce about. Only the French Open gets coverage outside of Wimbledon fortnight, maybe a couple of highlight programmes for the US and Aussie tournaments but otherwise it's satellite at 3am.


----------



## Spank

Thats not quite true. The BBC sometimes show semi or final matches of some tour events if Murray or Henman ever reach them.


----------



## CharlieP

Jonesy55 said:


> The stupid thing about tennis in the UK is that everybody is so obsessed with Wimbledon that nobody cares about any other tournaments. For the other 50 weeks of the year it may as well not exist then for two weeks all the wannabees get their tickets and ponce about. Only the French Open gets coverage outside of Wimbledon fortnight, maybe a couple of highlight programmes for the US and Aussie tournaments but otherwise it's satellite at 3am.


Bullshit. The BBC cover the Stella Artois tournament in depth, as well as the Nottingham and Eastbourne tournaments, and have full live coverage of Great Britain's Davis Cup matches. They also cover the Australian, French and US Opens, and if that's not enough for you, just about every other ATP event is shown on Sky Sports...


----------



## NFLeuropefan

Welly said:


> It's fitting that the US Open, as the world's biggest tennis tournament, has the world's biggest and best tennis stadium. That is one awesome arena. I think I'll pay it a visit this month. Anyone know if you can take a tour?


Actually I've heard it's a shithole. Sports Illustrated had an article a few years ago just ripping it apart... I don't know, I've never been there, might be nice.........


----------



## dunwyn

Wimbeldon is world class due to it's history. As for new stadiums, only Rod Laver Arena cuts the mustard!, for both spectators and players. 

My dream is to use Telstra Dome (Docklands) for the Davis Cup. The seats on ground level can be moved closer to the action. A crowd of over 55,000 indoors.


----------



## CharlieP

dunwyn said:


> My dream is to use Telstra Dome (Docklands) for the Davis Cup. The seats on ground level can be moved closer to the action. A crowd of over 55,000 indoors.


Yes, the seats *can* be moved closer, but if they won't do it for the Rugby World Cup or Commonwealth Games (because the AFL are so bloody precious about hurting the pitch), I can't see it ever happening...


----------



## dunwyn

CharlieP

I totally agree. Though, what grass!!!. There is more mud. I hate the stadium for footy, I always goto the G to watch footy. 

I am impressed with the crowds at the rugby 7's


----------



## Wezza

Can you imagine sitting up the back of the stands here??


----------



## [email protected]

BobDaBuilder said:


> Ten or so years ago I saw OZ play a Davis Cup tie against France in an old Roman Amphitheatre in the town of Arles in southern France built in the 1st century AD.


It was in 1991 in *NIMES* (16,300 seats) ! http://www.arenesdenimes.com/ :












BobDaBuilder said:


> The same one as seen in 'Ronin' starring Robert De Niro and the delicious Natasha McElhrone. .


Yes, you are right, it's in Arles (14,000 seats). 












BobDaBuilder said:


> They use it for bullfights("French style" where the bull lives) still today so they have built some modern scaffolding for spectators to hang above the old terracing.


"French style" is like "Spanish style" where the bull dies.
May be you should mix up with Portuguese bullfights !?

The "Féria" in Nîmes:












BobDaBuilder said:


> Oz lost from memory. We are rubbish on clay/"tout en cas" in Froggie I believe.


????
Do you mean "Terre battue" ?


----------



## [email protected]

Bercy (POPB) in Paris (17,000 seats) :



















Palais des Sports in Lyons (6,500 seats):


----------



## Horst

Wimbledon is a synonym for an important sport event as Wembley is for an important venue.
But best tennis stadium is one that allows playing tennis during rain. 
For example Rod Laver Arena and Hamburg Rothenbaum.


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

a small tennis stadium complex is going to be built in Baku, Azerbaijan

it is not bad i think because tennis is not popular in Azerbaijan.


----------



## PaulFCB

JimB said:


> Great looking tennis stadium. Very impressive.
> 
> However, has anyone from this board watched tennis there? I would imagine that it could be quite hard to see the ball from near the top of the upper tier.


 US Open Final 2001 from the top seats ( really hard to get tickets there ).
As much as I remember i didn't have problems with the view, the seats were positioned well in the middle and the final was a blast as Sampras was squashed by Safin.


----------



## Kame

Few more pics from *Hamburg*:









flickr









panoramio









panoramio


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Umag Tennis Center, Croatia


----------



## GNU

Has this been posted yet?

Gerry-Weber-Stadion, Halle, Germany

_cap.12.300 _


----------



## Bobby3

I wish Charlotte had a classy tennis stadium


----------



## mrsavi-pas

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Umag Tennis Center, Croatia


beautiful. only thing that is missing is roof.


----------



## New York City 20??

_*Beijing Olympic Green Tennis Center:*_









_Center Court, Showcourt #1, and Ground Courts_


_Center Court, Capacity - 10,000_









_Center Court, Capacity - 10,000_









_Center Court, Capacity - 10,000_









_Showcourt #1 _

It looked better during the Games - it was decorated, much more colorful.


----------



## Arist

Where is the monstrosity that Dubai plans on building? I figured they would have built one or planned to build one by now.


----------



## KingmanIII

Indian Wells Tennis Garden, Indian Wells, California

















Outdoor NBA preseason game between the Phoenix Suns and Denver Nuggets, October 11, 2008


----------



## KingmanIII

Home Depot Center Tennis Stadium, Carson (Los Angeles), California


----------



## kazetuner

nobody posted the one where the Masters Cup is held, the "Shanghai Qizhong Forest Sports City Tennis Center"?


----------



## npmrsi

Some more german stadiums

Porsche Arena, Stuttgart (6,181)









Rochus Club, Düsseldorf (10,000)









Centre Court, München/Munich (4,800)









Steffi-Graf-Stadion, Berlin (7,000)


----------



## www.sercan.de

+8,000

Arthur Ashe Stadium	New York 22.547 
Main Stadium	Indian Wells 16.100 
Court Philippe Chatrier Paris 15.166 
Tennis Center Stadium	New Haven 15.000 
Qi Zhong Stadium	Shanghai 15.000 
Rod Laver Arena	Melbourne 14.820 
Multipropósito Parque Roca	Buenos Aires 14.510 
West Side Tennis Club	New York 14.000 
Centre Court	London 13.810 
Rothenbaum	Hamburg 13.300 
Tennis Center at Crandon Park	Miami 13.200 
Rexall Centre	Toronto 12.500 
Stade Uniprix	Montreal 12.000 
Number 1 Court London 11.429 
Gerry Weber Stadion	Halle 11.000 
Vodafone Arena Melbourne 10.500 
Lindner Family Tennis Center	Mason 10.500 
Family Circle Tennis Center	Charleston 10.200 
Court Suzanne Lenglen Paris 10.068 
Louis Armstrong Stadium	New York 10.000 
International Tennis Centre Sydney 10.000 
Estadio La Raza	Medellín 10.000 
Court Central	Estoril 10.000 
Olympic Green Tennis Centre	Beijing 10.000 
Rochus Club	Düsseldorf 10.000 
Tennis Center Indianapolis 8.500 
Olympic Tennis Centre	Athens 8.300 
Tennis Center	Delray Beach 8.200 
White City Tennis Centre	Sydney 8.000 
Tennis Center	Stone Mountain 8.000


----------



## RMB2007

The Centre Court at Wimbledon is now 15.000.


----------



## wearethefuture

kazetuner said:


> nobody posted the one where the Masters Cup is held, the "Shanghai Qizhong Forest Sports City Tennis Center"?


The stadium is out of this world, really beautiful yet practical at the same time.


----------



## KingmanIII

www.sercan.de said:


> +8,000
> 
> Arthur Ashe Stadium	New York 22.547
> Main Stadium	Indian Wells 16.100
> Court Philippe Chatrier Paris 15.166
> Tennis Center Stadium	New Haven 15.000
> Qi Zhong Stadium	Shanghai 15.000
> Rod Laver Arena	Melbourne 14.820
> Multipropósito Parque Roca	Buenos Aires 14.510
> West Side Tennis Club	New York 14.000
> Centre Court	London 13.810
> Rothenbaum	Hamburg 13.300
> Tennis Center at Crandon Park	Miami 13.200
> Rexall Centre	Toronto 12.500
> Stade Uniprix	Montreal 12.000
> Number 1 Court London 11.429
> Gerry Weber Stadion	Halle 11.000
> Vodafone Arena Melbourne 10.500
> Lindner Family Tennis Center	Mason 10.500
> Family Circle Tennis Center	Charleston 10.200
> Court Suzanne Lenglen Paris 10.068
> Louis Armstrong Stadium	New York 10.000
> International Tennis Centre Sydney 10.000
> Estadio La Raza	Medellín 10.000
> Court Central	Estoril 10.000
> Olympic Green Tennis Centre	Beijing 10.000
> Rochus Club	Düsseldorf 10.000
> Tennis Center Indianapolis 8.500
> Olympic Tennis Centre	Athens 8.300
> Tennis Center	Delray Beach 8.200
> White City Tennis Centre	Sydney 8.000
> Tennis Center	Stone Mountain 8.000


Home Depot Center in Carson seats 8,000, according to their site.
http://www.homedepotcenter.com/aboutus_thehdc.php


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Melbourne Park is at least 16,000. So that would make it number two after New York/Flushing Meadows.

Even the 2nd stadium at Melbourne holds at least 10,000


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://www.austadiums.com/stadiums/stadiums.php?id=97

14,820


----------



## weava

Only tennis complex I've ever seen is Cooper Tennis Complex, center court has seating for 2500. Home of the World Team Tennis Springfield, Mo Lasers


----------



## hockson

*Wimbledon*

Hey Can some one help me out by providing the documentation of wimbledon or Arthur Ashe Stadium.

[email protected]


----------



## kichigai

http://www.theage.com.au/national/brumby-to-dig-deep-to-secure-open-20090117-7jlv.html?page=-1

Brumby to dig deep to secure Open
Cameron Houston
January 18, 2009

MELBOURNE is poised to retain its most coveted major event — with the State Government set to announce an agreement with Tennis Australia to keep the Australian Open at Melbourne Park.

*Under the deal, Melbourne Park would undergo a multimillion-dollar redevelopment. That would thwart a bid by Sydney to snatch the grand slam tournament from Victoria, while fending off international raiders from Shanghai, Madrid and Dubai, which have expressed keen interest.*

The extension of the current agreement — which expires in 2016 — is expected to be finalised within weeks. As a precursor to the release of the new deal, Premier John Brumby is expected to announce a master plan for the Melbourne Park precinct during the second week of the Australian Open. The tournament begins tomorrow.

Senior State Government sources told The Sunday Age that the Government had agreed to a list of demands by Tennis Australia to keep the Open in Melbourne.

*A $2 million master plan by the State Government has recommended a substantial overhaul of Melbourne Park, which is more than 20 years old and has slipped behind international standards. The redevelopment would include a museum, new administration facilities, a media centre and substantial improvements to player facilities. An elite training centre is also expected to be built.*

*The Government is believed to be considering the demolition of Rod Laver Arena, which would be replaced by a bigger stadium with improved corporate facilities and a faster-moving roof.*

*The redevelopment of Melbourne Park is estimated to cost about $300 million, according to one Government source, and would involve major changes to the MCG precinct, Brunton Avenue and the Jolimont rail yards.*

The Government is also believed to have negotiated a new financial arrangement with the Melbourne and Olympic Parks Trust, which would see Tennis Australia receive a larger slice of revenue from the annual event.

While the event attracted crowds of more than 600,000 last year and contributes an estimated $100 million to Victoria's economy, the Australian Open faces growing pressure to retain its grand slam status, held since 1968.

The increased prestige and prize money of Shanghai's Tennis Masters Cup and the Dubai Open have fuelled local concerns, while several international players have expressed frustration over the staging of the Open in January and the tournament's substandard facilities.

Tennis Australia chief executive Steve Wood confirmed a business case study for the precinct had been completed, but said a contract extension had not been signed.

"In relation to the deal (to extend Melbourne's contract), that is about to unfold, but there is still some water to go under the bridge.

"What has become clear throughout the process is that it's time for Melbourne Park to be refurbished and refreshed … which is obvious to anyone who has visited the site recently," Mr Wood said.

He said the contract could be extended for up to 30 years to justify the Government's significant investment in the redevelopment.

A spokesman for Major Events Minister Tim Holding said the Government was determined to keep the Open in Melbourne and was still negotiating with Tennis Australia and Melbourne and Olympic Parks Trust.

"Having the best sporting and major events facilities and venues is a key part of why Melbourne is regarded as a sporting capital of the world," the spokesman said.


----------



## Ganis

kazetuner said:


> nobody posted the one where the Masters Cup is held, the "Shanghai Qizhong Forest Sports City Tennis Center"?


coolest stadium (For Tennis)


----------



## BobDaBuilder

As if Sydney would get it. They had it up at White City stadium in Sydney in the 1970s and hardly anyone turned up. So the LTA at the time threw up their hands and took it to Melbourne permanently.

They got 64,000 on Wednesday, a record attendance at any slam/tennis event in history.

I doubt Asia will ever get a slam, they don't have any decent players.


----------



## WeimieLvr

Stone Mountain Tennis Center, Atlanta...1996 Olympic tennis venue.

Photo taken from the top of Stone Mountain








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ttclett/353285380/sizes/o/

Andre Agasi in action during the 1996 Olympics








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2292204204/


----------



## WeimieLvr

Stadium at Key Biscayne, FL...host of the Sony Ericsson Open









http://www.flickr.com/photos/susanlee828/282388859/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/susanlee828/282389311/in/photostream/


----------



## WeimieLvr

Steffi Graf Stadium, Berlin...host of the German Open.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gigharmon/502514716/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gigharmon/502514708/in/photostream/


----------



## WeimieLvr

Indian Wells Stadium, Palm Springs CA...2nd largest tennis stadium in the world.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vchen/2353820198/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/113349698/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/debstah1/2346051333/


----------



## WeimieLvr

Daniel Island Tennis Center, Charleston SC...host of the Family Circle Cup









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tendolab/2510344412/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## New York City 20??

BobDaBuilder said:


> I doubt Asia will ever get a slam, they don't have any decent players.


China has decent players. Not enough to generate a Slam' obviously, but they do have the capacity to become a major force in tennis and in many other sports as well.


----------



## Jim856796

Good news is the Australian Open is going to be kept in Melbourne. Bad news is the Rod Laver Arena is going to die. We cannot demolish a retractable roof stadium. Have there been any stadiums with a retractable roof that have been torn down?


----------



## Fabrega

They are building one in madrid "caja magica" it will hold 12000 in the largest court, its almost complete, is one of their best installation for the 2016 olympics bid.


----------



## Livno80101

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Umag Tennis Center, Croatia


the most beautiful tennis complex in world, most beautiful place in ATP (CROATIAN COAST) and beautiful stadium

AJMO NAŠI, AJDE ČILIĆU UZMI UMAG 2009


----------



## ReiAyanami

Athens Olympic Tennis center


----------



## Livno80101

ReiAyanami said:


> Athens Olympic Tennis center


I watced at couple of your buildings. Good, spur on. Do you make stadiums


----------



## manila_eye

BobDaBuilder said:


> As if Sydney would get it. They had it up at White City stadium in Sydney in the 1970s and hardly anyone turned up. So the LTA at the time threw up their hands and took it to Melbourne permanently.
> 
> They got 64,000 on Wednesday, a record attendance at any slam/tennis event in history.
> 
> I doubt Asia will ever get a slam, they don't have any decent players.


asia has grown over the years in tennis rankings. it is slow but it is moving. i bet in the next 10 years asia might produce a grandslam.


----------



## Livno80101

now look at this :nuts: :nuts: 

this is possible venue for Davis Cup match Croatia-USA :nuts: :nuts: 

ancient Roman gladiator Arena in city of Pula, clay court, 12,000 capacity

:banana2:






































it would be the most beautiful tennis stadium in history, and you just can imagine how would Cilic, Ancic, Karlovic, Roddick, Blake, and Bryans would feel, like gladiators 2000 years ago


----------



## Mekky II

Livno80101 said:


> now look at this :nuts: :nuts:
> 
> this is possible venue for Davis Cup match Croatia-USA :nuts: :nuts:
> 
> ancient Roman gladiator Arena in city of Pula, clay court, 12,000 capacity
> 
> :banana2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be the most beautiful tennis stadium in history, and you just can imagine how would Cilic, Ancic, Karlovic, Roddick, Blake, and Bryans would feel, like gladiators 2000 years ago


Arena of Nîmes already did it twice, the second time, the arena was fully covered with high-tech roof (and so was removed safely next).


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Mekky II said:


> Arena of Nîmes already did it twice, the second time, the arena was fully covered with high-tech roof (and so was removed safely next).


 Got pics of that? 

This in Pula would be great but some people already started complaining how temporary stands might destroy something there... strange how it doesn't bother them when concert are there :bash:


----------



## Martounet

roland garros:





































philippe chatrier central court





suzanne lenglen court













voilà! :banana:


i love tennis, and roland garros and wimbledon are my favourite tournements. i think both are complementary, because there're so different one to another. two great atmospheres, great history... melbourne park and flushing meadows are great too, but more "common", even if great atmosphere. wimbledon center court is like the "cathedrale" of tennis, arthur ashe the largest and most impressive stadium, philippe chatrier center court the most "corrida" atmosphere, and the rod laver arena is currently the most modern stadium.


----------



## HUSKER

Damn!!!., Roland Garros is breathtaking., !!! just beautiful!!!., For me its the temple of sports.


----------



## en1044

WeimieLvr said:


> So you think Americans are to blame for a switch to hardcourts at the Australian Open? :lol: Good God.


Dont worry. Some people will try to use anything to criticize Americans. Apparently the destruction of the game of tennis is our fault now too.


----------



## skyperu34

I love tennis ! The Phillipe Chatrier is so cool ! But the Arthur Ashe realy impresses me a lot because of those high tribunes... Cool pics !


----------



## oldirty718

ReiAyanami said:


> Athens Olympic Tennis center


Two more pics:


----------



## Diego Logon

Goiânia - BRAZIL

Training Center of Brazilian tennis players


----------



## Aícha

*Morocco Casablanca ** - Complexe Al-Amal*

The Complexe Al Amal is a tennis complex in Casablanca, Morocco. The complex is the host of the annual ATP Tour stop, the Grand Prix Hassan II. The stadium court has a capacity of 5,500 people.


----------



## Fabrega

The magic box in Madrid Spain, is almost complete , some more landscaping, clean the pond water and a few more stands for those courts outside. 

The metallic skins looks cool at nigth sense the ligth from the inside shine throu. But its alot more impresive with the roofs open.


Some pics of the inside. One of the most modern tennis stadiums i seen, even the red seats look cool, they are translucent by the way. Perfect venue for madrids 2016 olympic bid. :cheers:




pics by Mo rush


----------



## city_thing

^^ That stadium is beautiful.


----------



## city_thing

Mpol said:


> I love all of the grand slams for various reasons. What is so awesome is that each slam captures the essence of each city/country.
> 
> *The Australia Open is new, with the crowds from all over the globe adding to a relaxed, uber fun and very fresh and modern take on tennis. Very Australian. The tennis centre is very up to date (and getting a make overin the coming years.) Bright colors complement the vacinity, and it really has a theme park vibe what with all the attractions.*
> 
> Roland Garros is stunning and uzes sophistication. The crowds are loud and French. Booing is a coming occurance and it makes for potencial bull fights as players not only have to battle their opponent but the people in the stands! The elegant complex suits this stunning slam so perfectly, the red clay being complemented perfectly by the teal green.
> 
> Wimbledon is sublime and regal in every sense of the word. Dark greens and light lush grass smatter the complex. The dark purples, whites, greens and golds perfecly reflect the torunament's prestigous history. Crowds are polite though have become louder with every passing year. Very English. And the main stadiums feel as though they could only ever host a tenis tournament.
> 
> The US Open. It is very NYC. Blue, red and white is seen all over the tournament's complex, enhancing just how YANK the place really is. Bosting some of the biggest tennis stadiums in the world, the crowds sound as though they have just come from a baseball game. Music inbetween changes overs, only adds to the wicked night sessions. Love that it is set within industry complexes and is near Queens. Very Urban!
> 
> I can't pick a favorite slam. And architecture/complex wise, I love them all for their unique reasons.
> 
> Loranga, the courts went from a rebound ace surface to a syntheic hardcourt, hence the cahnge to blue. Now I guess they match the new blue signing. Before KIA was the main sponsor and the courts and back drops were all green, the royals blue Ford backdrops didn't really fit the lime green court. I like the new sky blue colour scheme a lot!


You have no idea how happy I am that I live in a city that hosts one of the world's four Grand Slams 

Paris, London, New York and Melbourne are in an exclusive club. I can't wait 'til next year's Australian Open.


----------



## parcdesprinces

city_thing said:


> You have no idea how happy I am that I live in a city that hosts one of the world's four Grand Slams
> 
> *Paris, London, New York and Melbourne are in an exclusive club*. I can't wait 'til next year's Australian Open.


Indeed, very exclusive !

In Paris, we are afraid to lose this status, because many other tournaments, like Madrid Masters, could become a Grand Slam instead of Paris....
That's why Roland Garros, is going to expand with a new centre court.


----------



## olaf

This stadium is to be built for the panamerican games in the city of Guadalajara Mexico. The construction will start this year. Cap. 3,000.


----------



## skyperu34

The GDL tennis stadium looks very nice ! The roof of the magic box is impressive, thx for the pics !


----------



## Ecological




----------



## Federicoft

The Foro Italico, seat of the Rome Masters (_Internazionali d'Italia_), arguabily the most prestigious clay tennis tournament in the world after the RG.

General view:


Old Stadio Centrale (cap. 10.000)


Stadio della Pallacorda (cap. 3000)



The Centre Court was demolished in 2008 to make room for the new stadium, which is currently u/c and will be inaugurated for the 2010 edition.

Rendering of the new stadium:





And this was the provisional Centre Court for the 2009 edition:


Other pics:




The über-posh _Bar del Tennis_:


----------



## Ribarca

Nice venue. Monaco is probably 2nd on clay though.


----------



## Federicoft

I was expecting this objection. Let's just say it's a dead heat.


----------



## Ribarca

Federicoft said:


> I was expecting this objection. Let's just say it's a dead heat.


True, let's call it a tie!

The small stadium with the statues is very funky!


----------



## New York City 20??

olaf said:


> This stadium is to be built for the panamerican games in the city of Guadalajara Mexico. The construction will start this year. Cap. 3,000.


For a second, and before I read this discription, I thought that was Wimbledon's new No. 2 Court: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3539844507/


----------



## HUSKER

Caja Magica is just wonderful!!!., Federer's new home in >Spain just reshaped tennis arquitectural world.- Wimbys new roof is ok, I guess., isn´t too low?? so lobs are going to hit it??


----------



## Langers

A few pics I took of the Australian Open this year. 

Rod Laver Arena (15,000 capacity):










Hisense Areana (10,000):










Margaret Court Arena (6,000):



















Show Court 2 (3,000):










Show Court 3 (3,000):


----------



## Chimaera

Let's compare this to the other Grand Slam sites:

*Wimbledon:* overall daily ground capacity: 40,000 (before 2009: 36,500)








Center Court: 15,000 (formerly 13,800), retractable roof

Court N°1: 11,429 (old N°1 Court: 7,328)

Showcourt N°2: 4,000 (before 2009: court 13)

Court N°3: 2,990 (770 standing) (before 2009: court N°2 AKA "Graveyard of Champions")

Other showcourts: 4 (800), 18 (788)

Courts 7, 8 (both 250), 12 (1,500), 14, 15, 16, 17 (all 4: 318) and 19 (305) also have stands.

Courts 5, 6, 9, 10, 11: no set capacity

*AN EXTRA SHOWCOURT WILL BE CONSTRUCTED (2,000 CAPACITY)*

*US Open:*








Arthur Ashe Stadium (23,200)

Louis Armstrong Stadium (10,200)

Grandstand (6,000)

Courts 4, 7 and 11: 1,000+

*Roland Garros:*








Court Philippe Chatrier: 14,840
Suzanne Lenglen: 9,959
Court 1: 3,518
Court 2 -- seating capacity of 1,477
Court 3 -- seating capacity of 702
Court 4 -- seating capacity of 294
Court 5 -- seating capacity of 280
Court 6 -- seating capacity of 280
Court 7 -- seating capacity of 780
Court 8 -- seating capacity of 432
Court 9 -- seating capacity of 1,090
Court 10 -- seating capacity of 1,580
Court 11 -- seating capacity of 260
Court 12 -- seating capacity of 150
Court 13 -- seating capacity of 244
Court 14 - seating capacity of 120
(note: I found the above numbers, but they somehow don't seem to correspond with the size of the stands on the plan, the information dates back to 1999)

Projects: retractable roof on Court Philippe Chatrier, extra tennis stadium (16,000?)


----------



## NMAISTER007

The Wimbledon stadium is the best tennis stadium in the world!!!!


----------



## parcdesprinces

@ Chimaera: Nice post :cheers: 

Additional infos about *Roland Garros:*

25 courts. (including 5 training courts)

Main courts & projetcs:

_New centre court (2014): 14,600, rectractable roof_
Court Philippe Chatrier (1927): 14,884 (formerly 16,800), retractable roof in 2012
Court Suzanne Lenglen	(1994): 9,959 
Court n°1 (1980): 3,792 
_New indoor courts (2014): 1,000 & 2,500_
Court n°2 (1980): 1,500
Court n°3 (1980): 700
+ 15 other courts with temporary stands.


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## anacleta

*Valencia (Spain)*

This one is under construction and it will be ready for the Valencia Open 500 (november):


----------



## anacleta

^^


----------



## hkskyline

*IBM launches Wimbledon smartphone application *

LONDON, June 22 (Reuters) - Tennis fans at Wimbledon will be able to keep up with the action using a smartphone application developed by IBM, which it said could transform the way spectators access information at sporting events.

The application, which runs on Google's Android operating system, superimposes real-time statistics and updates from social networking site Twitter, including comments from players, onto a video feed from a handset's camera.

"It's about visualising data in a different way," said Alan Flack, IBM's Client Executive for the All England Lawn Tennis Club (AELTC), in an interview.

"The trial needs to be fun to improve the experience people have at the tournament.

"By exploring new technologies, we can bring information to life by making it useful, engaging and accessible."

Rob McCowen, marketing director at the AELTC, said the application could change the way people engage with sporting events.

"These smart applications were designed with tennis fans in mind and add a whole new dimension to the event," he said in a statement.

The service, called Seer Android, is being trialled on T-Mobile's G1 mobile phone at the tournament, which started on Monday.

Pointing a G1 phone at a court, for example, would tell the user the court number, details of the current and previous matches and Twitter comments from experts and players, such as Andy Murray and Roger Federer.

IBM, which has been Wimbledon's IT partner since 1990, has also developed a Twitter aggregator, which combines all Wimbledon-based content into one channel, and a data application for Apple's iPhone for the tournament.


----------



## CharlieP

parcdesprinces said:


>


I had no idea Roland Garros was so close to Parc des Princes and Jean Bouin...


----------



## koolio

With so much talent coming out of Eastern Europe, the former soviet states and Russia, I think that region deserves a major of its own ... what do you guys think? Maybe grant the Australian or the French open spot to that region?


----------



## New York City 20??

I think it is fine the way it is. All four countries have well established tennis cultures, tradition, and/or history that adds to the prestige. And they compliment each other well in terms of atmosphere and whatnot.


----------



## Langers

Thanks for those pics anacleta, looks very interesting and unique.

The French Open would have to have the smallest site of any of the Slams surely? I've been there, not during the tennis but during the month after and I took a tour of the facility. Very nice, clean and green.


----------



## KingmanIII

koolio said:


> With so much talent coming out of Eastern Europe, the former soviet states and Russia, I think that region deserves a major of its own ... what do you guys think? Maybe grant the Australian or the French open spot to that region?


Why not just create a 5th Grand Slam?


----------



## KingmanIII

anacleta said:


> ^^


:eek2:


----------



## Chimaera

Valencia: huge building for such a small arena. I wonder how the acoustics will be.
Maybe they can start nicknaming Valencia as "Calatrava City", especially this particular site with the Aquarium and other structures.

Roland Garros: still think the distance between the main French Open site and the location of the new Court Central is too big. Why not sacrifice those hardcourts, replace them with gravel, and build a new stadium where the current courts 12-17 are located? But there probably is a perfectly logical explanation at why they didn't choose this option.


----------



## anacleta

Chimaera said:


> Valencia: huge building for such a small arena. I wonder how the acoustics will be.
> Maybe they can start nicknaming Valencia as "Calatrava City", especially this particular site with the Aquarium and other structures.


Well, Calatrava is from Valencia 

This building is not built only for the tennis tournament. It will be opened for the Open 500 in november but it will be used for multiple events along the year.


----------



## parcdesprinces

koolio said:


> With so much talent coming out of Eastern Europe, the former soviet states and Russia, I think that region deserves a major of its own ... what do you guys think? Maybe grant the Australian or the French open spot to that region?


Yes and why not US open or Wimbledon :nuts: ???? Because Roland Garros is also very old and very prestigious, and it's, since many years, the favorite tournament of the players !!

--------------------------------------------------



Chimaera said:


> Roland Garros: still think the distance between the main French Open site and the location of the new Court Central is too big. Why not sacrifice those hardcourts, replace them with gravel, and build a new stadium where the current courts 12-17 are located? But there probably is a perfectly logical explanation at why they didn't choose this option.


Maybe the distance seems a bit too big but not bigger than the distance between Court n°18 and Court n°1.....

About replace current courts by a new central : All of the 25 current courts are NEEDED !!

Any extention into the Bois de Boulogne is not allowed.. And the botanic garden, located between Roland Garros and its new extention, is protected !!!

So........ There is not many many other choices, in fact only one : this one OR A brand new Roland Garros Stadium outside city of Paris, in suburb. But the tradition of this tournament is too important for that !




Langers said:


>


Thanks for sharing but your last picture needs to be updated , because this stand was rebuilt last year :

before :









rebuilding:

















today:


















More pics of Roland :



















































bonus: Centre Court in the 90's (17,000 seats) :









----------------------

PS @CharlieP: Yes, this is something like the sports area of City of Paris  (there is also an indoor arena of Basketball, 5,000 seats)
And it will grow up because : Jean Bouin will be rebuilt (22,000 seats), Parc des Princes will be renovated also and maybe extended (52,000 seats) + The new centre court of RG (15,000)... I live in this quarter and many people here, are very mad about all those new stadiums and expansions.....

map of the projetcs :


----------



## Chimaera

If you look at the wider area, you can see even more sports facilities, including two horse racecourses in the Bois de Boulogne. And just west of the RG site (across the roundabout) you can find another 15 clay courts. The arena you are talking about, is it Stade Pierre de Coubertin?


----------



## michal_OMB

*Warsaw*


----------



## anacleta

^^ 
oh! what is that balloon for?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ For indoor games during winter.. We have also a lot of these pressurized airdome in the "rainy Paris", especially on clay courts !












Chimaera said:


> If you look at the wider area, you can see even more sports facilities, including two horse racecourses in the Bois de Boulogne. *And just west of the RG site (across the roundabout) you can find another 15 clay courts.*


Yes but I was talking about professionnal sports ... Because there are also many tennis courts at Stade Jean Bouin/CASG...




> The arena you are talking about, is it Stade Pierre de Coubertin?


Yes.


----------



## Langers

parcdesprinces said:


> Thanks for sharing but your last picture needs to be updated , because this stand was rebuilt last year :
> 
> today:


Oh yes I know! That was a picture I took while taking a tour of the venue in 2006. The media facilities look a whole lot better now.


----------



## Amaruu

I would say the Australian Open is the best slam of all the slams, and as a result, the best tournament in the world.

It's the only slam that offers:

day sessions
night sessions
outdoor matches
indoor matches (in extreme heat or rain).

Plus, it is played on a venue which favours neither the baseliner nor the serve vollyer. The hardcourts in Melbourne are conducive to any style of play.

Granted, the last two Wimbledon finals have been exceoptional, but that's because there was an exceptional player in both, v nadal and then v Roddick. 

But go back 20 years at Wimbledon and you will see some of the most boring matches you will ever see. Sampras v Ivanisevic, ace, ace, ace, ace, game Sampras. Ace, ace, ace, ace, game Ivanisevic = zzzzzzzzzz. Try watching that for 4 or 5 sets.

Same with the French, but this time, the exact opposite....3 minute rallies with both players from the back of the net acting as brickwalls.

You wont see ace fests nor long tedious rallies at the Australian Open. What you will see is great tennis because the court isn't really doing any of the players a favour. It is a neutral surface.

Also, it is testement to the Australian Open that no male player has quite managed to dominate it like certain players have dominated the French, Wimbledon and even the US Opens.

Wimbledon, owned by: Sampras 7 times winner, Borg 5 in a row, Federer 6 times a winner.

French Open, owned by: Nadal 4 or 5 times, Borg won 6 times.

Neither Federer, Sampras, Nadal or any other champion in recent times has been able to dominate the Australian Open like they dominated other slams which is a positive because we get to see different winners from year to year as opposed to the Samprasfest or Federerfest at Wimbledon. I think Agassi won the Oz open 4 times but that's about it.

Wimbledon and the French Opens have the tradition and history and therefore the prestige, but if an alien came down to earth and did not know of the history, and judged the slams simply on merit, the Australian Open by far, absolutely by far. And with the upgrade in the pipeworks, it's only going to get better. No other slam is going to offer you the variety that the Australian Open will. The French and Wimbledon by comparisons, are a bit one dimensional. 

PS...to the Wimbledon organisers, get rid of that middle Sunday day-off rule, it's 2009 now, not 1909.


----------



## rmutt

Amaruu said:


> would say the Australian Open is the best slam of all the slams, and as a result, the best tournament in the world.
> 
> It's the only slam that offers:
> 
> day sessions
> night sessions


The US Open has both day and night sessions too. 

It is not rare when the Arthur Ashe Stadium night sessions go past midnight or 1-2am local time creating an even more electric atmosphere. 

The rest of the tennis center (and the surroinding area) is quiet and all the attention is on Arthur Ashe court. The television blimp still circling above. NYC skyline in the distance. 

This is from personal experience. I haven't been able to go the other Grand Slams like the poster above me.


----------



## Aka

Amaruu said:


> PS...to the Wimbledon organisers, get rid of that middle Sunday day-off rule, it's 2009 now, not 1909.


It's those details that make Wimbledon the greatest, while the Australian is just another Slam - although a Slam.

Many of those reasons you point out for naming the Australian Open as "the best of all slams" are based in simple modern technology, and that's not what makes a Slam great.

And if you think that finals like Sampras vs Ivanisevic were boring... Well, that's not Wimbledon's fault. The grass is still the "same" today.


----------



## Wezza

Amaruu said:


> I would say the Australian Open is the best slam of all the slams, and as a result, the best tournament in the world.
> 
> It's the only slam that offers:
> 
> day sessions
> night sessions
> outdoor matches
> indoor matches (in extreme heat or rain).
> 
> Plus, it is played on a venue which favours neither the baseliner nor the serve vollyer. The hardcourts in Melbourne are conducive to any style of play.
> 
> Granted, the last two Wimbledon finals have been exceoptional, but that's because there was an exceptional player in both, v nadal and then v Roddick.
> 
> But go back 20 years at Wimbledon and you will see some of the most boring matches you will ever see. Sampras v Ivanisevic, ace, ace, ace, ace, game Sampras. Ace, ace, ace, ace, game Ivanisevic = zzzzzzzzzz. Try watching that for 4 or 5 sets.
> 
> Same with the French, but this time, the exact opposite....3 minute rallies with both players from the back of the net acting as brickwalls.
> 
> You wont see ace fests nor long tedious rallies at the Australian Open. What you will see is great tennis because the court isn't really doing any of the players a favour. It is a neutral surface.
> 
> Also, it is testement to the Australian Open that no male player has quite managed to dominate it like certain players have dominated the French, Wimbledon and even the US Opens.
> 
> Wimbledon, owned by: Sampras 7 times winner, Borg 5 in a row, Federer 6 times a winner.
> 
> French Open, owned by: Nadal 4 or 5 times, Borg won 6 times.
> 
> Neither Federer, Sampras, Nadal or any other champion in recent times has been able to dominate the Australian Open like they dominated other slams which is a positive because we get to see different winners from year to year as opposed to the Samprasfest or Federerfest at Wimbledon. I think Agassi won the Oz open 4 times but that's about it.
> 
> Wimbledon and the French Opens have the tradition and history and therefore the prestige, but if an alien came down to earth and did not know of the history, and judged the slams simply on merit, the Australian Open by far, absolutely by far. And with the upgrade in the pipeworks, it's only going to get better. No other slam is going to offer you the variety that the Australian Open will. The French and Wimbledon by comparisons, are a bit one dimensional.
> 
> PS...to the Wimbledon organisers, get rid of that middle Sunday day-off rule, it's 2009 now, not 1909.


And it's all in Melbourne!! :lol: Predictable Amaruu. :nuts:


----------



## Amaruu

rmutt said:


> The US Open has both day and night sessions too.
> 
> It is not rare when the Arthur Ashe Stadium night sessions go past midnight or 1-2am local time creating an even more electric atmosphere.
> 
> The rest of the tennis center (and the surroinding area) is quiet and all the attention is on Arthur Ashe court. The television blimp still circling above. NYC skyline in the distance.
> 
> This is from personal experience. I haven't been able to go the other Grand Slams like the poster above me.


Yes I am aware the US Open has night sessions too, but I said at the Australian Open you will also have indoor matches going on from time to time. It just adds another element to it.

Day matches
Night matches
Outdoor matches
Indoor matches.


----------



## Amaruu

Aka said:


> It's those details that make Wimbledon the greatest, while the Australian is just another Slam - although a Slam.
> 
> Many of those reasons you point out for naming the Australian Open as "the best of all slams" are based in simple modern technology, and that's not what makes a Slam great.
> 
> And if you think that finals like Sampras vs Ivanisevic were boring... Well, that's not Wimbledon's fault. The grass is still the "same" today.


What an obnoxious statement re it being just another slam. Other than Wimbledon, there is only 3 other slams. I said, because of the history, Wimbledon will always be an important event. However, it is not the be all and end all. You ask most professional tennis players what they would like at the end of their career, 4 Wimbledon trophies or one each from all of the slams, I know what they would be saying. I'm sure Sampras would have been prepared to give up 2 or 3 of his Wimbledon trophies for a French Open trophy...Wimbledon is not the be all and end all. If it got to a stage where a player had to win the Australian Open to get all the slams, then how important does the Australian Open become then? Also, Wimbledon is not immune to players not wanting to play at that event. We've seen in the past players bypass the event and all the UK press start hopping out of their jockstraps like it's shock horror.

I repeat, because of the history, Wimbledon will be perceived as a very important event. But other than that, the Australian Open just blows on Wimbledon. 

As for what makes a slam great, it's everything combined. Tradition, technology (I note Wimbledon copied the Australian Open with the retractable roof), crowd attendances and of course the quality of the tennis.

The Sampras v Ivanisevic finals were boring, don't deny it. The most boring matches you will ever see. But to balance that, some of the best matches I have ever seen were at Wimbledon, but they are to and far between.


----------



## Amaruu

Wezza said:


> And it's all in Melbourne!! :lol: Predictable Amaruu. :nuts:


WTF? You opened a thread about tennis. You know about the 4 grand slams right? So you would be aware then that Melbourne would feature in that, right? What were you expecting to see, Boondall Entertainment Centre??? 

Here you go, just for you Wezz:

http://www.brisent.com.au/


----------



## koolio

Here are the top grandslams in my estimation:

1) Wimbledon
2) US Open
3) French Open
4) Australian Open


----------



## jonnyboy

just watching the tennis world tour finals from london in the o2 arena! stunning venue!!!!!!!!!


----------



## renco

koolio said:


> Here are the top grandslams in my estimation:
> 
> 1) Wimbledon
> 2) US Open
> 3) French Open
> 4) Australian Open


US open don't have the soul like others.


----------



## Aka

Amaruu said:


> What an obnoxious statement re it being just another slam. Other than Wimbledon, there is only 3 other slams. I said, because of the history, Wimbledon will always be an important event. However, it is not the be all and end all. You ask most professional tennis players what they would like at the end of their career, 4 Wimbledon trophies or one each from all of the slams, I know what they would be saying. I'm sure Sampras would have been prepared to give up 2 or 3 of his Wimbledon trophies for a French Open trophy...Wimbledon is not the be all and end all. If it got to a stage where a player had to win the Australian Open to get all the slams, then how important does the Australian Open become then? Also, Wimbledon is not immune to players not wanting to play at that event. We've seen in the past players bypass the event and all the UK press start hopping out of their jockstraps like it's shock horror.
> 
> I repeat, because of the history, Wimbledon will be perceived as a very important event. But other than that, the Australian Open just blows on Wimbledon.
> 
> As for what makes a slam great, it's everything combined. Tradition, technology (I note Wimbledon copied the Australian Open with the retractable roof), crowd attendances and of course the quality of the tennis.
> 
> The Sampras v Ivanisevic finals were boring, don't deny it. The most boring matches you will ever see. But to balance that, some of the best matches I have ever seen were at Wimbledon, but they are to and far between.


I'm obnoxious.

No. Sampras v Ivanisevic wasn't boring to me.

And they made the roof in Wimbledon's Centre Court just because of the weather.

If the Australian is that great how come I've never seen a player saying that it's its favourite Slam?


P.S.: Oh! And by the way! The fact that the Australian Open doesn't have dynasties it's probably just due to the fact that it's one of the earliest tournaments of the season where the top players are still trying to achieve their best. Its surface was, for many years, very similar to the US, and the US Open had dynasties.


----------



## rmutt

renco said:


> US open don't have the soul like others.


At the US Open, they play "Imperial March" from Star Wars whenever Federer comes out onto the court. 

..._Plenty_ of soul and atmosphere characteristic of New York.


----------



## HUSKER

No pro says that the Aussie open it's their favorite or the best slam. Their opinion should be taken as the expert one on this matter.
My opinion states that Wimby and the French are 1 and 2 in that order., The US has its own strange and "grundgy" style that makes it very pleasent to see it., The Aussie open still feels like a 1000 series (or masters) event over the span of 2 weeks. The fact that its held in January makes it very difficult to embrace it in the nothern hemisfere where we stop playing tennis due to the freezing cold (dont laugh, its true). The technology factor doesnt apply in make in the best or worst slam due that many other tournaments have better all around complexes (Shangai, maybe Madrid and Indian Wells).


----------



## Aka

The US Open has soul. The crowd is usually the loudest - which, sometimes, can annoy some of the players -, Arthur Ashe has a great atmosphere, the Grandstand is... cute, unique, and there's always that NY feeling.

Maybe the fact that the stadium doesn't look like... classic and that USA touch - Wimbledon and Roland Garros have that European, old feeling - makes some people forget that the US Open is actually the second oldest Grand Slam - just four years younger than Wimbledon!!! - with a huge background.


Interesting is that some players say that the Roland Garros crowd is the one who understands more about tennis.


----------



## Wezza

Amaruu said:


> WTF? You opened a thread about tennis. You know about the 4 grand slams right? So you would be aware then that Melbourne would feature in that, right? What were you expecting to see, Boondall Entertainment Centre???
> 
> Here you go, just for you Wezz:
> 
> http://www.brisent.com.au/


I know about the 4 grand slams, i am just saying that it's rather predictable that you think the best grand slam of the lot is right there in your hometown. :lol:


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Amaruu said:


> I would say the Australian Open is the best slam of all the slams, and as a result, the best tournament in the world.
> 
> It's the only slam that offers:
> 
> day sessions
> night sessions
> outdoor matches
> indoor matches (in extreme heat or rain).
> 
> Plus, it is played on a venue which favours neither the baseliner nor the serve vollyer. The hardcourts in Melbourne are conducive to any style of play.
> 
> Granted, the last two Wimbledon finals have been exceoptional, but that's because there was an exceptional player in both, v nadal and then v Roddick.
> 
> But go back 20 years at Wimbledon and you will see some of the most boring matches you will ever see. Sampras v Ivanisevic, ace, ace, ace, ace, game Sampras. Ace, ace, ace, ace, game Ivanisevic = zzzzzzzzzz. Try watching that for 4 or 5 sets.
> 
> Same with the French, but this time, the exact opposite....3 minute rallies with both players from the back of the net acting as brickwalls.
> 
> You wont see ace fests nor long tedious rallies at the Australian Open. What you will see is great tennis because the court isn't really doing any of the players a favour. It is a neutral surface.
> 
> Also, it is testement to the Australian Open that no male player has quite managed to dominate it like certain players have dominated the French, Wimbledon and even the US Opens.
> 
> Wimbledon, owned by: Sampras 7 times winner, Borg 5 in a row, Federer 6 times a winner.
> 
> French Open, owned by: Nadal 4 or 5 times, Borg won 6 times.
> 
> Neither Federer, Sampras, Nadal or any other champion in recent times has been able to dominate the Australian Open like they dominated other slams which is a positive because we get to see different winners from year to year as opposed to the Samprasfest or Federerfest at Wimbledon. I think Agassi won the Oz open 4 times but that's about it.
> 
> Wimbledon and the French Opens have the tradition and history and therefore the prestige, but if an alien came down to earth and did not know of the history, and judged the slams simply on merit, the Australian Open by far, absolutely by far. And with the upgrade in the pipeworks, it's only going to get better. No other slam is going to offer you the variety that the Australian Open will. The French and Wimbledon by comparisons, are a bit one dimensional.
> 
> PS...to the Wimbledon organisers, get rid of that middle Sunday day-off rule, it's 2009 now, not 1909.


I'll feed the troll....he seems hungry.

The reason you wrote this post is because you know deep down, and it hurts you, that out of all the 4 slams the Aussie Open is the least glamorous and the least-valued by both players and tennis fans alike.

You mentioned 20 years - well it is only in recent times that all the top Pros even began to take the Aussie slam serious. A lot didn't even bother to travel for it. It is too early in the year. Little chance of players getting into any kind of form and that is why so many different players win it. A bit like the lotto.

Lets be honest, now that the end of year WTFs have found a great home in London at the o2, the Aussie Open could even slip to 5th on the most-valued tennis tournament.

1) Wimbledon
2) US Open
3) French Open
=4) WTF
=4) Aussie Open


----------



## Aka

AdidasGazelle said:


> =4) WTF


That sounds so wrong.....


----------



## Amaruu

AdidasGazelle said:


> You mentioned 20 years - well it is only in recent times that all the top Pros even began to take the Aussie slam serious. A lot didn't even bother to travel for it.


Look at the growth the Australian Open has had in the last 20 years, it has outstripped every other grand slam. Like I said, Wimbledon has the history and tradition, the Australian Open has everything else.

I will repeat what I previously said simply because you have mistaken it as a troll.

I said, no other slam will offer you:

day matches
night matches
outdoor matches
indoor matches.

Therefore, no other slam will offer the variety that the Australian Open offers. 

Now do you think that by saying that, it's trolling or it's merely stating fact?

Once you admit to it being fact, because it is, then you can take steps in moving on. 

Same for you too Wezza.

Then throw in the fact that the Australian Open draws the biggest attendances year after year, and all the dramas we have seen on the court in the past 20 years, eg, Sampras crying on the court, McEnroe being disqualified, etc, and I think you will find that I'm pretty much on the money. Also I read somewhere that due to the strengthening of the AUD, the Australian Open this year will be offering the richest prizemoney of all the slams, so don't get cut about about all this, you're too used to hearing the English media propaganda tossing itself over Wimbledon that when someone presents you with a set of facts to challenge the propaganda, you feel the need 'to feed the troll' haha. And of course there are plans afoot to make the venue at the Australian Open bigger and better, including facilities for the players, so yes, the players will enjoy it.

But before you get sidetracked by the contents of the above paragraph, I'll remind you again of my core point, just so you don't get confused:

No other slam will offer you:

day matches
night matches
outdoor matches
indoor matches.

Therefore, no other slam will offer the variety that the Australian Open offers. Accordingly, Wimbledon and the French are a bit one dimensional in comparison. That's what I'm saying, it is the actual case, so get over it already.

As for the year end event, it's mickey mouse, and the players are saving themselves for Melbourne.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Amaruu said:


> Look at the growth the Australian Open has had in the last 20 years, it has outstripped every other grand slam. Like I said, Wimbledon has the history and tradition, the Australian Open has everything else.
> 
> I will repeat what I previously said simply because you have mistaken it as a troll.
> 
> I said, no other slam will offer you:
> 
> day matches
> night matches
> outdoor matches
> indoor matches.
> 
> Therefore, no other slam will offer the variety that the Australian Open offers.
> 
> Now do you think that by saying that, it's trolling or it's merely stating fact?
> 
> Once you admit to it being fact, because it is, then you can take steps in moving on.
> 
> Same for you too Wezza.
> 
> Then throw in the fact that the Australian Open draws the biggest attendances year after year, and all the dramas we have seen on the court in the past 20 years, eg, Sampras crying on the court, McEnroe being disqualified, etc, and I think you will find that I'm pretty much on the money. Also I read somewhere that due to the strengthening of the AUD, the Australian Open this year will be offering the richest prizemoney of all the slams, so don't get cut about about all this, you're too used to hearing the English media propaganda tossing itself over Wimbledon that when someone presents you with a set of facts to challenge the propaganda, you feel the need 'to feed the troll' haha. And of course there are plans afoot to make the venue at the Australian Open bigger and better, including facilities for the players, so yes, the players will enjoy it.
> 
> But before you get sidetracked by the contents of the above paragraph, I'll remind you again of my core point, just so you don't get confused:
> 
> No other slam will offer you:
> 
> day matches
> night matches
> outdoor matches
> indoor matches.
> 
> Therefore, no other slam will offer the variety that the Australian Open offers. Accordingly, Wimbledon and the French are a bit one dimensional in comparison. That's what I'm saying, it is the actual case, so get over it already.
> 
> As for the year end event, it's mickey mouse, and the players are saving themselves for Melbourne.


This year at Wimbledon we had:-

day matches
a night match
outdoor matches
indoor matches.

Now I don't know what your point is but I'll say again:

No matter how much the AO has grown in the past 20 years, it is not in the same league as Wimbledon or the US Open in terms of prestige or value for the fans and players. It never will be. It is the 4th slam that the players (apart from Aussies) want to win. Djokervic will be gutted if that is the only 'slam' he wins.

Yeah the WTFs are a joke. 250,000 tickets sold for a venue with one court and a capacity of 17,500, the only venue on the circuit bigger is Arthur Ashe.


----------



## Federicoft

Amaruu said:


> Look at the growth the Australian Open has had in the last 20 years, it has outstripped every other grand slam. Like I said, Wimbledon has the history and tradition, the Australian Open has everything else.
> 
> I will repeat what I previously said simply because you have mistaken it as a troll.
> 
> I said, no other slam will offer you:
> 
> day matches
> night matches
> outdoor matches
> indoor matches.
> 
> Therefore, no other slam will offer the variety that the Australian Open offers.
> 
> Now do you think that by saying that, it's trolling or it's merely stating fact?
> 
> Once you admit to it being fact, because it is, then you can take steps in moving on.
> 
> Same for you too Wezza.
> 
> Then throw in the fact that the Australian Open draws the biggest attendances year after year, and all the dramas we have seen on the court in the past 20 years, eg, Sampras crying on the court, McEnroe being disqualified, etc, and I think you will find that I'm pretty much on the money. Also I read somewhere that due to the strengthening of the AUD, the Australian Open this year will be offering the richest prizemoney of all the slams, so don't get cut about about all this, you're too used to hearing the English media propaganda tossing itself over Wimbledon that when someone presents you with a set of facts to challenge the propaganda, you feel the need 'to feed the troll' haha. And of course there are plans afoot to make the venue at the Australian Open bigger and better, including facilities for the players, so yes, the players will enjoy it.
> 
> But before you get sidetracked by the contents of the above paragraph, I'll remind you again of my core point, just so you don't get confused:
> 
> No other slam will offer you:
> 
> day matches
> night matches
> outdoor matches
> indoor matches.
> 
> Therefore, no other slam will offer the variety that the Australian Open offers. Accordingly, Wimbledon and the French are a bit one dimensional in comparison. That's what I'm saying, it is the actual case, so get over it already.
> 
> As for the year end event, it's mickey mouse, and the players are saving themselves for Melbourne.


You're living in a delusional world if you really believe that, but I'm pretty sure you don't. The Australian Open is obviously the least prestigious and the least important out of the four slams, any unbiased tennis fan knows that. This means it's the fourth most important tournament in the world, but still...


----------



## rmutt

Erektion said:


> It's so disappointing to see a thread turn into such a mess. All because we don't know how to phrase comments and opinions.
> Naturally people from around the world will think what they personally see and experience is the best. Rather than make comments such as, "Australian Open is the best, most diverse, etc..." I think it's perhaps better to just state why you love your Open.
> Ie. I really love the Australian Open because of.... This way you're not putting anyone else down.
> I'm from Melbourne but do not rank our Open ahead of anyone else. I see Wimbledon as No.1 due to history and the other three on par but very close behind. No difference at all...other than that they are all different! How boring would it be if they were all the same? What would be the point?
> All four are continually upgrading and improving for players AND spectators. It's a win win. I just wish we didn't have to have these cancerous mind numbing arguments...


+1!

The only voice of sanity and maturity so far.


----------



## mvictory

AdidasGazelle said:


> Rugby, Cricket and run of the mill PGA golf tournaments aren't 'global' sporting events. There are 4 Golf tournaments that are global and none are held in Australia. There is one held in the states called the USPGA and it is the lesser of the 4 slams. Nudge nudge.....
> 
> F1 and Moto GP races might be global but there are so many of them that it is arguable. I'd argue against them to be honest.
> 
> What kind of Football matches get played in Australia that are 'global'?


I never said we had anything amazing and the Australian open is probably our biggest annual international event. I was just asking what you have in London that makes you so superior to us?


----------



## Shumway

Erektion said:


> It's so disappointing to see a thread turn into such a mess. All because we don't know how to phrase comments and opinions.
> Naturally people from around the world will think what they personally see and experience is the best. Rather than make comments such as, "Australian Open is the best, most diverse, etc..." I think it's perhaps better to just state why you love your Open.
> Ie. I really love the Australian Open because of.... This way you're not putting anyone else down.
> I'm from Melbourne but do not rank our Open ahead of anyone else. I see Wimbledon as No.1 due to history and the other three on par but very close behind. No difference at all...other than that they are all different! How boring would it be if they were all the same? What would be the point?
> All four are continually upgrading and improving for players AND spectators. It's a win win. I just wish we didn't have to have these cancerous mind numbing arguments...


Nicely said Erektion.


----------



## Langers

AdidasGazelle said:


> Sampras is one of if not the best ever players in history. Yes he ruled at Wimbledon but he also did very well at the US Open. Borg wasn't strictly a S & V player but he won it 5 times in a row in the S & V era. Hmmmm. The reason Sampras, and others, struggled at the Aussie Open is because like I told you before but you didn't listen, everyone struggles at the AO because it is so early in the year. Players don't have time to play into form. So it is a bit of a lottery who wins. The amount of times I've heard ex players saying how ridiculous the timing of the AO is. It needs to be moved to March and maybe it will get a bit more credibilty. Still obviously behind the other 3 slams. I think of the Aussie Open like the USPGA. It is technically a slam but the one the players would least choose to win if given the choice.


Peronally, and I understand that we all have differing opinions, one of the main reasons I like the AO is because of these very reasons you mentioned. New year, fresh start for all, it's always hot and very demanding. It's the players who have best prepared over the off-season that are the ones that achieve success in Melbourne. You call it a lotto, fine, but ultimately those who have worked and trained the hardest are the ones that will be rewarded. The players struggle, sure, isn't that what you want? Gosh, it's as though you want perfect conditions every day. Sure it can get too hot and it can effect the play but the heat and conditions are one of the reasons why the AO is so tough to win.

I disagree with your comment about players choosing it last, a year or two ago I watched an ATP program where they asked the players which is their favourite tournament. I seem to remember a lot answered the AO. This quote from Ana Ivanovic just two weeks ago. "The Aussie Open is the tournament I most want to win". I have a feeling she isn't alone.


----------



## HUSKER

Langers said:


> And for the remaining 15 or so courts that DON'T have cover? They can and will play until it reaches about 38 degrees C. Not only that but they only close the roof when it is absolutely essential, it's often started to rain and the roof hasn't been closed because they want to remain an outdoor Slam. And they do stop play if it rains during the FO, sure the clay allows for them to continue for longer than on any other surface but it comes a point when they do have to abandon play.
> 
> And to say that the AO is the most predictable is hilarious. What about the guy a few posts up who said it was a lotto? Gee, the AO must be doing something right if someone says it's a lotto and someone else predictable.


Top 5 players never play outside the 2 arenas.


----------



## Langers

HUSKER said:


> Top 5 players never play outside the 2 arenas.


Almost true. Davydenko played on MCA as #4. :lol:


----------



## Wezza

Shumway said:


> Nicely said Erektion.


x2


----------



## Mo Rush

As per forum guidelines, limit the use of personal references/remarks.

We all love the various grand slams for our own reasons. Each has a special place for various reasons. 

Final Warning.
Thanks.


----------



## ImBoredNow

This is the site of Chennai Open: SDAT Tennis Stadium


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*MELBOURNE PARK REDEVELOPMENT*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049125


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai's Magnolia (Qi Zhong) Stadium opens up like a flower, capacity 15,000


----------



## FredPerry

Interesting roof, I love it.


----------



## Langers

Skylineup076FR said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049125


Will be incredible, can't wait for it to start!


----------



## Singidunum

Djokovic Sports Centre for Kragujevac


----------



## Singidunum

...and Djokovic Arena for Belgrade


----------



## dande

"Arena Djokovic"?! Could this guy be more selfabsorbed? It´s a nice design though.


----------



## Singidunum

It's like the "Trump Tower"


----------



## Andre_idol

Nice arena!!

And I´m looking forward to see the final result on Melbourne Park!!


----------



## Zgembo

dande said:


> "Arena Djokovic"?! Could this guy be more selfabsorbed? It´s a nice design though.



I'd say it has more to do with the textbook example tennis dad of his. The guy actually had a TV commentator sacked because he didn't think his support for Novak was intense enough. It's so sad to see how one country's entire tennis infrastructure development relies only on a private initiative of the best player's family.hno:


----------



## Singidunum

Zgembo said:


> I'd say it has more to do with the textbook example tennis dad of his. The guy actually had a TV commentator sacked because he didn't think his support for Novak was intense enough. It's so sad to see how one country's entire tennis infrastructure development relies only on a private initiative of the best player's family.hno:


I don't see how it relies only on them? There is plenty of other tennis infrastructure and projects. It is true however that until now there was no serious plan to build an ATP worthy stadium and it's nice that there is an investor who wants to do it in Belgrade which as we know doesn't have a very rich tennis history. So it's their private project, their money, they can name it whatever they want. It's funny how some people still think that the communism is still alive and that it is up to the Govt to build projects like tennis stadiums and organize tournaments.


----------



## Mekky II

Aka said:


> Interesting is that some players say that the Roland Garros crowd is the one who understands more about tennis.


Maybe because tennis is french sport ?


----------



## koolio

That Arena Djokovic looks good. Who cares what the name is ... seems like a top facility!


----------



## Singidunum

Here is the better render for that Djokovic centre in Kragujevac from the previous page


----------



## Langers

Western & Southern Financial Group Masters in Cincinnati.










http://www.atpworldtour.com/News/Tennis/2010/02/Cincinnati-Redevelopment.aspx

2-3 nice images in that slideshow if you click on it.


----------



## skyridgeline

Nanjing Olympic Sports Center (tennis):


----------



## skyridgeline

*Guangdong Olympic Tennis Centre (Guangzhou)*:
Updated:2009-11-08 16:03:46　Source: GAGOC
















Architectural rendering of Guangdong Olympic Tennis Centre ... ... . ^ As of March 2010 (tennis.org.tw)

xinhuanet bbs










*Guangzhou International Tennis Center*:


----------



## Liwwadden

Netherlands: 

Rosmalen Tennis Court (Ordina Open): 










Ahoy Tennis Court (ABN AMRO World Tennis Tournament):


----------



## fidalgo

I like very much of this one








@ daylife

it's called "centralito" and is part of the Estoril Open


----------



## fidalgo

edit


----------



## 863552

Skylineup076FR said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049125


In terms of stadium after this Melbourne will be the best.


----------



## Evil78

*Arena BNR*, Bucharest, Romania. Some world-class players have won here over the past years. Center-court capacity:5.500


----------



## anacleta

*Valencia, Spain*


----------



## anacleta




----------



## skyridgeline

Jinan Olympic Sports Center Tennis:


----------



## Jim856796

Skylineup076FR said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049125


How about this: The Rod Laver Arena is expanded to a larger capacity in a major renovation. The margaret Court Arena also gets a renovation/expansion. I don't think the renovated arena should be attached to the Rod Laver Arena as depicted in this rendering.


----------



## skyridgeline

*Ningbo(Yinzhou District) Higher Education Park Tennis Center*
































bbs.nb.soufun.com











> Hard-surfaced tennis court is divided into the grassland, flexible space, four kinds of clay site venue. Main Stadium using a hard, deputy stadium sites were used to the clay and grass, indoor tennis hall is used for flexible venue. Among them, all red clay imported from the United States. "Clay silt very fine, very easy to run the big wind, nor can it be rain, and to maintain a certain humidity, usually covered with a layer of tarpaulin to. In addition, we used the most advanced irrigation system, the United States, in the clay site installation of the fish-bone below the drainage irrigation system so that clay has been maintained at a certain humidity, we have also built a site next to a small house used to be supplemented with clay reserves." vote in the City is responsible for project construction company's project manager, said Chen Jihao.


 (Google translation)

Ningbo (Yinzhou) Tennis Center Project countdown (Release Date :2010-01-06)


----------



## skyridgeline

*Sichuan International Tennis Center (Chengdu)*

From dpic.dpnet.com.cn:




From bbs.newssc.org:


----------



## skyridgeline

*Pat Rafter Arena (Brisbane, Australia)*


----------



## bing222

Nice photos and nice stadium


----------



## RMB2007

Hmmm... :dunno:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tennis/8580652.stm


----------



## Langers

Pat Rafter Arena is brilliant, and the Brisbane International is now my 2nd favourite tournament in Australia.


----------



## koolio

RMB2007 said:


> Hmmm... :dunno:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tennis/8580652.stm


If the French Open is forced to move from Rolland Garros, I wonder if Asia or Eastern Europe will be considered to host a grand slam at the expense of France? Asia is obviously going to offer the big time growth potential where as Eastern Europe has been churning out great tennis players for the past several decades. I think it is indeed time to at least give it a thought and reward the countries that really are producing the top tennis players at the moment.


----------



## Evil78

koolio said:


> If the French Open is forced to move from Rolland Garros, I wonder if Asia or Eastern Europe will be considered to host a grand slam at the expense of France? Asia is obviously going to offer the big time growth potential where as Eastern Europe has been churning out great tennis players for the past several decades. I think it is indeed time to at least give it a thought and reward the countries that really are producing the top tennis players at the moment.


Rolland Garros is a tournament with a great atmosphere (one of the best in the world, due also to it's location, Paris) and has great history (one of the oldest tennis venue). 
*koolio*, you cannot start to think like this. As far as i know, France has 2 players in the ATP top 20, and the US only one. Regarding Australia or England, i think it's not even worth talking about their last years performances....:nuts: 
Does that mean that they should also loose the hosting rights, just to "reward" the nations, which are currently winning the most matches?:nuts: 
I believe that a solution will surely be found for the French Open for the future.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

If it has to move to another location in Paris or even another location in France then so be it. It didn't harm the US open when it moved to Flushing Meadow from Forest Hills. The Aussie open also moved years ago. Not a problem.

As for the *French Open* moving to Eastern Europe or Asia.......:lol: :nuts::rofl:


----------



## KingmanIII

Wow...tennis looks to be exploding big-time in China.

I wouldn't be surprised to see them take over the sport within 10 years, if that long.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

AdidasGazelle said:


> If it has to move to another location in Paris or even another location in France then so be it. It didn't harm the US open when it moved to Flushing Meadow from Forest Hills. The Aussie open also moved years ago. Not a problem.
> 
> As for the *French Open* moving to Eastern Europe or Asia.......:lol: :nuts::rofl:


i think all the grandslams could move from their locations and still be able to carry on as grandslams apart from Wimbledon. Wimbledon is the area of London where the venue is situated so it literally won't be wimbledon anymore if it did move.


----------



## Andre_idol

Brisbane arena looks beautiful!

How about the plans of a new central court 500m (or something) away from the today´s central court of Roland Garros? :dunno: 
15km away from Paris seems a bit tough...but with some great transports infrastructure and an appealing centre I think there´s no problem at all!


----------



## koolio

Evil78 said:


> Rolland Garros is a tournament with a great atmosphere (one of the best in the world, due also to it's location, Paris) and has great history (one of the oldest tennis venue).
> *koolio*, you cannot start to think like this. As far as i know, France has 2 players in the ATP top 20, and the US only one. Regarding Australia or England, i think it's not even worth talking about their last years performances....:nuts:
> Does that mean that they should also loose the hosting rights, just to "reward" the nations, which are currently winning the most matches?:nuts:
> I believe that a solution will surely be found for the French Open for the future.


England and Australia don't have a lot of top ranked tennis players either but they are also not facing any problems with their current location. I believe the Melbourne facilities have the highest combined seating capacity where as Wimbledon is currently comfortably situated in, well, Wimbledon so they do not need to move anywhere. 

I'm not saying that it absolutely should be removed from France but it certainly would not hurt to give the prospect of holding a grand slam in Eastern Europe or Asia a thought at the very least. We know its going to be happen sooner or later (especially in terms of Asia). At what point should they consider breaking up the current old-boys club and introducing someone new into the mix?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ What about simply add a 5th Grand Slam, instead of replacing one of the existing four tournaments ???

Anyway Roland Garros has not really a location problem, the stadium is great, but the FFT simply wants to make more money with a second Centre court (a 3rd one over 10K) !




parcdesprinces said:


> pics by Langers


----------



## koolio

True ... I think they should indeed add a 5th grandslam. I think the French organizers should stick with Roland Garros ... it is a historic location for the sport of tennis and moving away from that location is going to hurt their image.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

koolio said:


> True ... I think they should indeed add a 5th grandslam. I think the French organizers should stick with Roland Garros ... it is a historic location for the sport of tennis and moving away from that location is going to hurt their image.


So you want a 5th 'slam'. Then after a few years a 6th one. Then 7, then 8.

The tennis calendar is already too crowded and you want to squash even more in? Talk about player burnout.


----------



## HUSKER

There's no place for a 5th slam., Man!! it's a treacherus calendar, too many "1000" masters series tournaments, davis cup, olimpics every 4 years, its inhumane., If this would be golf there would be no problem, !but this is a real sport, its tennis!!!, sweat, tears and glory!!!. By the way, RG is the best slam of them all, but they do need updated stradiums.


----------



## koolio

They should cut down on all those worthless events that no one watches and all the best players in the world do not decide to show up for anyways.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

koolio said:


> They should cut down on all those worthless events that no one watches and all the best players in the world do not decide to show up for anyways.


I understand what you are saying but I don't think the answer is adding more slams. The more there are then the less they mean. 

To be honest, tennis and golf are different from most other sports. You get 4 chances a year to be a 'champion' so to speak. Most other sports you get only one tournament or league that means the most.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ NO, you have only one chance a year to become one of the best champions in all time, by achieving THE Grand Slam  !

And indeed, since it's already almost impossible, so, with more slams, it will be really impossible to achieve !


----------



## Evil78

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ NO, you have only one chance a year to become one of the best champions in all time, by achieving THE Grand Slam  !
> 
> And indeed, since it's already almost impossible, so, with more slams, it will be really impossible to achieve !


Actually there should be only 3 Grand Slams! One on grass, one on clay, and hard court. I think this makes sense.


----------



## HUSKER

Evil78 said:


> Actually there should be only 3 Grand Slams! One on grass, one on clay, and hard court. I think this makes sense.


Well there are many kinds of hard courts.- leykold, plexipave, rebound ace, carpet., thus in a sense it ok to have AO and USO because in reality they use different surfaces.


----------



## ilekkkeeon

HUSKER said:


> Well there are many kinds of hard courts.- leykold, plexipave, rebound ace, carpet., thus in a sense it ok to have AO and USO because in reality they use different surfaces.


From 2008. they started using "same" surface, because Plexicushion Prestige and DecoTurf are basically the same cushioned, medium-paced, acrylic surface. They even changed surface colors to blue for TV audiences.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I hope they'll never make "us" change the clay court, to pink or green or blue, just because of TV audiences....... hno:


----------



## Andre_idol

Red Clay is already attractive :lol:


----------



## gho

As for the fifth slam, it will be decades before asian players consistently challenge and win grand slams and until then they won't get a slam. I think the countries most deserving of a grand slam tournament at the moment are the Russians and the Spanish, they consistently have players winning slam tournaments.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ Having the most successful players should not determine whether you get a grand slam tournament or not. Then that would mean you change Slams around regularly depending on which country is the most succesful at the time.


----------



## Mekky II

Yes, there is too much money around those events. Roland Garros generates 150 millions euros of profits and it doesn't take into account impact on surrending areas = restaurants, hotels, etc... 

I agree there should stay 4 grand slams : paris, london, moscow and istanbul :cheers: 

No need to make our european champions traveling so far away.


----------



## Andre_idol

There´ll be 4 GS for a looooong time and I agree with that.

The other countries can have the Masters in the end of the year instead of being played in countries that already have Grad Slams...


----------



## skyperu34

China is building brilliant and impressive tennis centers ! Design is great also ! Congratulations !


----------



## gatty2010

gho said:


> As for the fifth slam, it will be decades before asian players consistently challenge and win grand slams and until then they won't get a slam. I think the countries most deserving of a grand slam tournament at the moment are the Russians and the Spanish, they consistently have players winning slam tournaments.


I like your sharing a lot ! So friendly, Thanks for your exp shring ! So great!


----------



## KingmanIII

Mekky II said:


> Yes, there is too much money around those events. Roland Garros generates 150 millions euros of profits and it doesn't take into account impact on surrending areas = restaurants, hotels, etc...
> 
> I agree there should stay 4 grand slams : paris, london, moscow and istanbul :cheers:
> 
> No need to make our european champions traveling so far away.


----------



## Andre_idol

Does anybody have some renders or images of the final result of the new tennis stadium in Rome at Foro Italico?


----------



## skyridgeline

*New Rome Central Tennis Stadium (w/o roof)*









Here is the new central Rome Tennis - 10,000 seats in a steel frame (Google translate)
Published: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 by Pasquino 










Foro Italico, ecco il nuovo campo centrale
Postato da Gianluca Atlante 31/3/10 17:01









ECCO IL NUOVO CENTRALE
Pagnozzi: "Uno stadio all'altezza del torneo" (31/03/2010 16:20)

Five more pictures from La Repubblica (Lavori quasi ultimati al nuovo centrale del tennis del Foro Italico di Roma)


----------



## JYDA

I like it. Fans are right on top of the action and the roof should create great atmosphere.


----------



## RobH

That looks awesome


----------



## Andre_idol

Love it!! 
Why the roof will only "probably" arrive in the next years? High Cost? :dunno:

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*New Central "Campo Centrale" Foro Italico, ROME - 2 Videos*

http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/Mediacenter/Video_News/Svelato-il-nuovo-centrale-del-tennis-impianto-da-10500-posti_194109238.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ealmGcHd-X0


----------



## JYDA

First row behind the baselines is very low. These fans will have to be aware


----------



## Andre_idol

JYDA said:


> First row behind the baselines is very low. These fans will have to be aware


They will probably use a safety net


----------



## skyridgeline

*Some of the Small Tennis Venues from China*

Taizhou City (Zhejiang Province) Sports Center:



















Chaoyang Tennis Center, Beijing:




























Kunming (Guandu District), Yunnan:

tianya.cn














Shanghai Xian Xia Tennis Center (w/ retractable roof):

















Hangzhou Tennis Stadium (w/ retractable roof):

Xinhuanet bbs










Xiamen Olympic Tennis Court (w/ retractable roof):




























Jiaxing International Tennis Centre (w/ retractable roof):

See this article with pictures.


----------



## Andre_idol

They really love different colour seats over there! 

Apart from that all the arenas look great!


----------



## skyperu34

Very beautiful stadiums in China !!! Please, show us more! Which is the spectator capacity of each one of them?


----------



## JYDA

Fabrega said:


> The magic box in Madrid Spain, is almost complete , some more landscaping, clean the pond water and a few more stands for those courts outside.
> pics by Mo rush


Horrible viewing angles in the corners a lot like Koln's football stadium. Spectators in the bottom right of the picture have to watch a match with their head turned.


----------



## Andre_idol

^^Indeed. I hate this type of corners hno:


----------



## skyridgeline

*Slowtecture M - Hyogo, Japan*

All pictures from archdaily.com:


----------



## dande

Leave it to the japanese to be ground breaking!


----------



## skyridgeline

skyperu34 said:


> Very beautiful stadiums in China !!! Please, show us more! Which is the spectator capacity of each one of them?


Nanjing 4000
Guangdong Olympic Tennis Centre (Guangzhou) 10,000
Guangzhou International Tennis Center 5000
Jinan 4000
Ningbo(Yinzhou District) Higher Education Park Tennis Center 4000
Sichuan International Tennis Center (Chengdu) 6000
Taizhou City 4000
Beijing (Chaoyang Tennis Center) 3000
Shanghai Xian Xia Tennis Center 4000
Xiamen Olympic Tennis Court 5000
Jiaxing International Tennis Centre 2800 ( w/ 200 underground parking spaces!)


----------



## Andre_idol

I wanna play on that Japanese complex!! :lol:


----------



## skyperu34

skyridgeline said:


> Nanjing 4000
> Guangdong Olympic Tennis Centre (Guangzhou) 10,000
> Guangzhou International Tennis Center 5000
> Jinan 4000
> Ningbo(Yinzhou District) Higher Education Park Tennis Center 4000
> Sichuan International Tennis Center (Chengdu) 6000
> Taizhou City 4000
> Beijing (Chaoyang Tennis Center) 3000
> Shanghai Xian Xia Tennis Center 4000
> Xiamen Olympic Tennis Court 5000
> Jiaxing International Tennis Centre 2800 ( w/ 200 underground parking spaces!)


Thanks a lot for the answer ! Capacity is perfect and feels so much comfortability ! 

The japanese tennis center is just a beauty !


----------



## FredPerry

wooow great complex in Japan!


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*CINCINNATI: Center Court construction*


----------



## Andre_idol

^^Thanks a lot.


----------



## Langers

Yeah thanks a ton for those pics!

For whatever reason Cincinnati has been my least favourite Masters Series. I like the look of this redevelopment, even if it's not exactly groundbreaking. It's just one court that's being done-up, yeah? The complex looks really small compared to Indian Wells and Miami.


----------



## Andre_idol

Looks like a new record:



> * Clijsters to play Henin at 40,000-seat stadium *
> 
> BRUSSELS (AP)—Belgian rivals Kim Clijsters and Justine Henin will play an exhibition match in Brussels and attempt to beat the record crowd of 30,492 that assembled for the Billie Jean King and Bobby Riggs match at the Houston Astrodome.
> 
> The exhibition will be held at the 40,000-capacity King Baudouin Stadium on July 8.


Source + full article: http://www.tennis.com/articles/templates/news.aspx?articleid=5022&zoneid=4

If someone has some cool photos of the Stadium...share them


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*Masters 1000 - ROMA - Foro Italico - New "Campo Centrale"*

*Masters 1000 - ROMA - FORO ITALICO - New "CAMPO CENTRALE"*





































*facebook*


----------



## westsidebomber

Thanks for the Cincinnati pictures. I'm from Cincinnati and think it's great that they are continuously updating the center court. They're showing they want the Western & Southern Masters to be a truly big-time event.


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*CINCINNATI - Centre Court - West Building - Shade Structure*

*CINCINNATI - Centre Court construction - West Building - Shade Structure*


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice updates!

Which will be the new capacity for the Cincinnati stadium??? Looks more than 12 000 capacity as of these pictures.

The new foro italico looks very beautiful. Its said to be a 10 500 spectator stadium. Very nice !


----------



## Langers

Skylineup076FR said:


> *Masters 1000 - ROMA - FORO ITALICO - New "CAMPO CENTRALE"*


Wow, certainly very different! A lot more modern. It's an intimate court, wouldn't be a bad seat in the house which is always good. 

I love this tournament. Weren't they also doing up court #2? It'll be interesting to see how that one looks too.


----------



## Andre_idol

^^I love that court!! :drool:


----------



## skyridgeline

*Beijing National Tennis Stadium (w/ restractable roof)*

chdwt.chd.edu.cn - wind tunnel test hit-steel.com​ 
















hit-steel.com









hit-steel.com


----------



## Andre_idol

Capacity?


----------



## skyridgeline

^^
According to CCTV.com (2009-11-13 20:14:49), 14,600 - 15,000.


----------



## Jim856796

Beijing National Tennis Stadium--would-be white elephant. Should have proposed this before the 2008 Olympics. Trying to make their Olympic Tennis Centre look like the All England Lawn Tennis Complex.


----------



## Mo Rush

average exterior, not sure what its trying to achieve.

decent interior, but you're still not getting that Wimbledon Centre Court intimacy.

Should rather add a retractable fabric roof to the existing centre court and build an indoor training hall of 10-12 courts for training.


----------



## skyperu34

Looks very nice. Considering the increasing acceptance of tennis, new infrastructure is required to satisfy demand. Evidence is in front of our eyes, very nice !


----------



## Kazurro

The new stadium is on Olympic Complex?


----------



## Andre_idol

Or they want to receive a Masters 1000 or...a Grand Slam (that will not happen any time soon...)

And to be honest I don´t like the interior of the new arena.


----------



## HUSKER

Andre_idol said:


> Or they want to receive a Masters 1000 or...a Grand Slam (that will not happen any time soon...)
> 
> And to be honest I don´t like the interior of the new arena.


I don´t think so., China has already Shanghai's masters 1000., Two masters 1000 in China would be too much.


----------



## parcdesprinces

HUSKER said:


> Two masters 1000 in China would be too much.


Why not ? :dunno:

France hosts 2 Masters 1000 (one in Monaco, but played in France) + 1 Slam 

And the US host 3 masters 1000 + 1 Slam......


----------



## romano89

today I've been to rome's stadium, it's really beautiful!! from the outside it's a bit poor, but from the inside it's the best stadium I've ever seen!!


----------



## JYDA

I believe I'm right in saying the Beijing event has the richest purse of any 500 event on the tour so it's already a pretty decent draw.


----------



## Kazurro

Seems tennis becoming very popular in China. When do you think there will be a Chinese winning a GS?


----------



## Andre_idol

parcdesprinces said:


> France hosts 2 Masters 1000 (one in Monaco, but played in France) + 1 Slam
> 
> And the US host 3 masters 1000 + 1 Slam......


And like they won´t receive a Grand Slam they will aim for another Masters 1000

About a chinese winning a GS...Not anytime soon I suppose...altough in a couple of weeks we could see a chinese player winning Estoril Open (Li Na)


----------



## JYDA

They could make Beijing a Masters 1000 event and have the Japan Open played a week earlier. This would push the asian swing to 4 weeks from 3


----------



## skyridgeline

Kazurro said:


> The new stadium is on Olympic Complex?


Yes, Olympic Green Tennis Center (currently China Open's home).


----------



## Andre_idol

Rome needs to improve the lighting of their new centre court...apart from that looks great!

No lucky charm for Federer tho


----------



## HUSKER

parcdesprinces said:


> Why not ? :dunno:
> 
> France hosts 2 Masters 1000 (one in Monaco, but played in France) + 1 Slam
> 
> And the US host 3 masters 1000 + 1 Slam......


That would mean dropping one masters of the 9 that we have today (just like they did with Hamburg, and many players didn't like that).- Which masters tourney would you like to be dropped of the calendar?? Paris?? Toronto??
The ATP isn't going to add a 10 Masters tourney because they are obligatory for top players and it will be too much burn out.


----------



## Kazurro

HUSKER said:


> That would mean dropping one masters of the 9 that we have today (just like they did with Hamburg, and many players didn't like that).- Which masters tourney would you like to be dropped of the calendar?? Paris?? Toronto??
> The ATP isn't going to add a 10 Masters tourney because they are obligatory for top players and it will be too much burn out.


Cincinnati perhaps?


----------



## foxmulder

Jim856796 said:


> Beijing National Tennis Stadium--would-be white elephant.


We will see


----------



## JYDA

Kazurro said:


> Cincinnati perhaps?


That would be my choice. Call me arrogant but I don't think a small midwestern city like Cincinatti deserves a Masters 1000 event.


----------



## foxmulder

I didn't know about this one. It looks great. 



skyridgeline said:


>


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*Masters 1000 - ROMA - Foro Italico - New "Campo Centrale"*

*MASTERS 1000 - ROMA - FORO ITALICO - New "CAMPO CENTRALE"*


----------



## Andre_idol

The atmosphere must be great and you get a great view from anywhere...and from the court the stadium looks huge! At least tv gives this idea.


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*WIMBLEDON - New Court No.3*

*WIMBLEDON* - New No.3 Court










Photo of construction work on the new No.3 Court at Wimbledon. The 2,000 capacity stadium - built over the old Court 2 and Court 3 - will be ready for the 2011 Championships.


----------



## HUSKER

JYDA said:


> That would be my choice. Call me arrogant but I don't think a small midwestern city like Cincinatti deserves a Masters 1000 event.


Cincy is a favorite with ATP players!!., There's nothing to do in Mason, OH (unless you are a theme park maniac) but play tennis, and players love the tranquility of the atmosphere, there are no distractions., The tournament that had no sense in belonging in the Master Series was Madrid, the altitude makes the ball fly and alters the game a lot.


----------



## westsidebomber

HUSKER said:


> Cincy is a favorite with ATP players!!., There's nothing to do in Mason, OH (unless you are a theme park maniac) but play tennis, and players love the tranquility of the atmosphere, there are no distractions., The tournament that had no sense in belonging in the Master Series was Madrid, the altitude makes the ball fly and alters the game a lot.


I thought Cincinnati (at least spell the name of the city right, Kazurro) was regarded as one of the better non-slam tournaments? It's not like Mason is in the middle of nowhere, though. It's only about 25 min away from downtown Cincinnati and is (I think) the city's largest suburb.


----------



## Kazurro

westsidebomber said:


> I thought Cincinnati (at least spell the name of the city right, Kazurro) was regarded as one of the better non-slam tournaments? It's not like Mason is in the middle of nowhere, though. It's only about 25 min away from downtown Cincinnati and is (I think) the city's largest suburb.


I spelled properly I think...

I said that tournament because every ATP 1000 is held in a big city, and Cincinnati is not. But I dont know a lot about the revenues of the tournaments (that's essencially money) so I say "perhaps"

BTW the Caja Mágica, the main court of Madrid ATP 1000, Is going to be the arena of Real Madrid basketball since next year.


----------



## skyridgeline

HUSKER said:


> Cincy is a favorite with ATP players!!., There's nothing to do in Mason, OH (unless you are a theme park maniac) but play tennis, and players love the tranquility of the atmosphere, there are no distractions., The tournament that had no sense in belonging in the Master Series was* Madrid, the altitude makes the ball fly and alters the game a lot*.


I thought it was the Madrid ball girls.


----------



## Andre_idol

I can´t see what you posted but I can imagine :lol:


----------



## foxmulder

skyridgeline said:


> I thought it was the Madrid ball girls.


auchh


----------



## Andre_idol

Auch indeed! 

In case of someone wondering the ball girls are professional models.


----------



## skyperu34

Foro italico looks very beautiful with tribunes full of supporters ! Nice surprise to know about the Number 3 court for Wimbledon.


----------



## Kazurro

HUSKER said:


> Cincy is a favorite with ATP players!!., There's nothing to do in Mason, OH (unless you are a theme park maniac) but play tennis, and players love the tranquility of the atmosphere, there are no distractions., The tournament that had no sense in belonging in the Master Series was Madrid, the altitude makes the ball fly and alters the game a lot.


Now Madrid has very good attendance and it's an important event on Spanish sports. However I dont know what it will be when we wont have 4 top20 players and we wont win the Davis Cup.

Havind an ATP 1000 for my country is a great achievement. Let's enjoy it


----------



## JYDA

Maybe Beijing's goal is to wrestle the Masters 1000 status away from Shanghai and have Shanghai demoted to the 500 event. Beijing will certainly have Shanghai beat on infrastructure.


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*CINCINNATI - Lindner Family Tennis Center, Mason, OH*

*MASTERS 1000 CINCINNATI - Lindner Family Tennis Center, Mason, OH - Construction - May 2, 2010*


----------



## Andre_idol

Thanks for the update


----------



## Andre_idol

Pat Rafter Arena's change of surface from Plexicushion to clay.


----------



## skyperu34

Cinci´s central court is looking very nice !


----------



## mauro_lp

No me gusta para nada el estadio de Cincinati


----------



## VegaM

*Al Amal Tennis Stadium (Casablanca, Morocoo) - Capacity: 6,000*


----------



## Welshlad

Nice to see the court lighting was well thought out there, was a 5 year old in charge?


----------



## skyridgeline

Welshlad said:


> Nice to see the court lighting was well thought out there, was a 5 year old in charge?


Community/neighbor issue. Notice the top ones over the stadium are off.


----------



## Andre_idol

Why the hell they can´t use the ones on the top?! The court is amazing...despite that fact :nuts:


----------



## redbaron_012

Looking back over a few pages of this thread there is some speculation about how many Grand Slams should exist and who has current players at the top of a game. Over the years that will vary but the history of the Grand Slam should not change using that criteria.Melbourne for example has record attendance whether there are Australian finalists or not.....I notice many countries only watch a sport if their champion is competing . Maybe that's why Melbourne is the sport capital of the world.....we watch it all !!!!!....and not just on TV........


----------



## maldini

skyridgeline said:


> Yes, Olympic Green Tennis Center (currently China Open's home).


How many tennis courts are there in the Olympic Green Tennis Center?
Have they added any more tennis courts since the Olympics?


----------



## westsidebomber

mauro_lp said:


> No me gusta para nada el estadio de Cincinati


Why not?


----------



## Andre_idol

Amazing one in Argentina!


----------



## skyperu34

Impressive Parque ROCA ! That one in Casablanca looks good, too.


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*CINCINNATI - Centre Court - Contruction - May 25*

*MASTERS 1000 CINCINNATI - Mason, OH - Lindner Family Tennis Center - Construction - May 25*


----------



## Andre_idol

Thanks


----------



## Jim856796

1. Is the new 10K-capacity Centre Court in Rome's Foro Italico north or south of the rectangular tennis stadium?

2. There are plans for the addition of a permanent facade and a roof to the Parque Roca Tennis Stadium. It can be more of an indoor arena than a primarily tennis-use stadium.


----------



## skyperu34

Exterior facade of Cinci´s stadium is looking great ! Nice pics.


----------



## Lizaswadling

Rexall Centre in Toronto,, i think its the best stadium


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*CINCINNATI - Centre Court - Contruction - June 4*

*CINCINNATI, MASON, OH, Lindner Family Tennis Center, Construction, June 4*


----------



## Google1998

the one from Buenos Aires is gigantic, even bigger than the one from Rome


----------



## Lizaswadling

Al Amal Tennis Stadium the great tennis stadium.. and capacity is also very huge


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice stadium that of the last photo, nice !


----------



## Greece

I'm a huge tennis fan (I post on a three different tennis forums for about 10 hours a week) and I find Miami's stadium the most attractive:


----------



## Andre_idol

^^Those upper tiers in Miami are temporary right?


----------



## antriksh_sfo

*Indian Open - Chennai*

Chennai - SDAT Centre Court 5800 capacity.

















This may not be a big stadium with 5800 seating capacity but has been hosting the ATP events since 1997 and is ATP annual opening event in the earliest part of January before OZ Open.


----------



## Rotten_Mud_Doll

Nice.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Tennis Center at Crandon Park - Miami


----------



## Langers

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Tennis Center at Crandon Park - Miami


Wow, incredible photo, thanks so much for posting. I had no idea it was (what looks like) basically an island, completely surrounded by greenery with so many trees. Amazing, I'll have to go there one day.


----------



## anacleta

*Semifinals* *Valencia Open 500*






And the *final*


----------



## anacleta




----------



## skyperu34

The sound of the crowd must be really hard there considering the high roof and shape. Thx for the vids!


----------



## eder1982

Guadalajara México

panamerican tennis stadium


----------



## Andre_idol

> The United States Tennis Association has approved a sweeping overhaul of the Billie Jean King National Tennis Center (the home of the U.S. Open) that will include tearing down and replacing Louis Armstrong Stadium and building two mini-stadiums. The new Louis Armstrong Stadium, the facility’s No. 2 court, will not have a roof built immediately, but will be “roof-ready.” The total redevelopment cost is said to exceed $300 million, but only the first $30 million has been formally budgeted. Construction will begin immediately on a 3000-seat mini stadium, which will be built adjacent to the hospitality building on the property's less busy southeast corner. That mini-stadium may or may not be ready for the 2011 U.S. Open, but will be ready for 2012.
> 
> The USTA does not expect to begin the demolition of Louis Armstrong Stadium and the much-loved court next door, the Grandstand, for six to eight years. Armstrong currently holds 10,200 people and the USTA is looking at the new stadium to seat 12,000-14,000 fans. The USTA has been told that Armstrong, which sits on an old marsh, will begin to crumble in six to eight years. Both courts functioned as the U.S. Open's two main stadiums when the facility first opened in 1978.
> 
> The Grandstand, which currently seats 6,100 people, will be replaced by by the second mini-stadium, which will hold at least 7,000 fans. It will likely be built near the same location.
> 
> At this point, it is unlikely that the main stadium, Arthur Ashe, will get a roof, as it's considered too wide and not strong enough to support one without some major, possibly cost-prohibitive, reconstruction.
> 
> Also, given that Ashe Stadium holds 22,547 seats, even if the USTA manages to eventually put put a roof on Armstrong, it still has to figure out what to do with the excess fans that bought seats for Ashe, if there is rain and a main court match is moved over to Armstrong.
> 
> from Tennis.com


I think I´ll just wait and see. Don´t know what´s the point in announcing this...they could just say they will build a 3000 seat mini-stadium. If they won´t tear down the others in a six-eight year period that´s not so much of news at the moment. And more important...no significant news about the main court...which I think will reman _roofless_ for a loooong time.


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice tennis complex in Guadalajara! Deserves hosting a minimun of a 250-ATP tournament.


----------



## Herzeleid

renders of the renovation of Canada Stadium in Ramat HaSharon, Israel


----------



## Andre_idol

Fantastic :applause: 

The end stands could be a liiiittle bit closer to the court but that´s ok.


----------



## Andre_idol

More Grand Slam courts talk:



> The City of Paris has presented a plan to keep the French Open where it is in the Porte d'Auteuil. The mayor of Paris and a working group came up with a plan for a new but fairly small stadium, which would be built across the street from the current site, which currently houses botanical gardens.
> 
> The stadium will have a capacity of 5,000 seats, and would replace Roland Garros’ third most significant court, Court 1 (the famous Bullring), and would be semi-buried at 3.5 meters below the ground. The current Court 1 will be torn down.
> 
> The project is valued at 235 million Euros and will compete with proposals from three Parisian suburbs: Gonesse, Marne-la-Vallèe and Versailles.
> 
> The French Tennis Federation (FFT) will announce in February which proposal it has selected. The City of Paris has promised to keep the botanical gardens largely intact and add new greenhouses. The new stadium would also be available for other uses such as concerts.
> 
> If the FFT decides to go with Paris’s bid—and the City itself still has a battle on its hands with environmental and local neighborhood groups—it will resign itself at least for the new future of not being able to build a main new stadium or add many more spectators to its already cramped grounds. The two primary advantages of staying put are that it will be far less expensive than building entirely new grounds, and that it already has a huge, committed fan base inside Paris from which to draw upon.
> 
> FFT officials have in the past also expressed interest in having a main stadium with a roof as well as night tennis.—Matthew Cronin


in Tennis.com


----------



## skyperu34

Looks very nice with that roof and illumination!


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Roland Garros/French Open*

A video presenting the project proposed by the City of Paris (expansion/refurbishment of the current site) :cheers:

[dailymotion]xg3019_le-projet-d-extension-de-roland-garros_news[/dailymotion]

More info. in this thread: PARIS - New Roland Garros...


----------



## Mo Rush

Will definitely be visiting the Valencia tennis/exhibition venue in December/January. Can't wait!


----------



## 645577

This is Buenos Aires Lawn Tennis club stadium, maybe the cradle of South American tennis: Capacity 6000


----------



## Andre_idol

parcdesprinces said:


> A video presenting the project proposed by the City of Paris (expansion/refurbishment of the current site) :cheers:
> 
> [dailymotion]xg3019_le-projet-d-extension-de-roland-garros_news[/dailymotion]
> 
> More info. in this thread: PARIS - New Roland Garros...


Really liked this project! When will they make a decision? Next March right?


----------



## skyperu34

I look forward to appreciating a new Roland Garros complex with that projections! Looks really good !


----------



## Langers

Any news/images/videos on the start of the AO revamp? Only baby steps taken so far, but I'd be interested in seeing something.


----------



## skyperu34

Wow, that was terrible, i hope everything is better now...


----------



## HoldenV8

Introducing Australia's next venue for the World Swimming Championships.....

Not good though. Its not just Brisbane that's flooded. This thing is as bad as it gets.


----------



## the Ludovico center

What???? Patrick Rafter has already a stadium named after him? LMAO

You Ozzies are spoiling him. I remember he retired less than ten years ago and he already got a stadium named after him! What a lucky bugger that Pat! 

Anyways... you lot already have of course the Rod Laver Arena, the Ken Rosewall Arena, and the Margaret Court Arena, although that last one is a bit of a misnomer. "Margaret Court Arena" should have been the name of the second biggest venue in the complex (i.e. the Hisense arena). The current M.C. arena can hardly be called an arena (too few seat capacity):


----------



## Andre_idol

^^In a near future it can be called an arena.


----------



## Face81

The humble Dubai Tennis Stadium - home of the Dubai Tennis Championships since 1995


----------



## skyperu34

Very beautiful stadium. I think its the only tennis court with a tensile structure in one of the tribunes at least.


----------



## Andre_idol

I loved the tv coverage from that event...great edition work showing that great complex!
And Federer vs Djokovic for the final!


----------



## Andre_idol

Does anybody know if the roof construction on this one already started?



Skylineup076FR said:


> *Masters 1000 - ROMA - FORO ITALICO - New "CAMPO CENTRALE"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *facebook*


----------



## RMB2007

*Wimbledon*

The new 2000 seat Court 3:


----------



## Supreme

Surely there are some seriously bad restricted views on that new Court 3? The surrounds for the entrances look very high compared to the seats around them.


----------



## titomlucéen

> My personal list:
> 
> 1. Wimbledon
> 2. US Open
> 3. Australian Open and French Open tied for 3rd


It makes some sense that anglo-saxons consider wimbledon and the us Open to be the most prestigious tournaments in the world. Yet, the fact is that preferences differing with the part of the world you live in. Ask an aussie which grand slam he favours, he'll answer the AO, sometimes wimbledon or the US, because the tradition in australia has always been focused on grass, and fast surfaces. Ask a Brit, he'll always answer wimbledon. Ask a french, it is Roland Garros.
It is the same in the rest of the world : while anglo-saxons, as I said before, mostly like the US ans Wim, people in southern Europe, Germany, South america concider the french open as the most exiting tournament in the world. And for the aussies, well... it is fair to say that it stands a bit lower than the 3 others. 
So I think that a grounded ranking would be:
1- RG,WI,US
4- AO


----------



## skaP187

I think it would be more like

1 Wimbeldon (it´sfor tennis what the old Wembley for was for footbal.

the rest.

Even Nadals favourite tournament to win is Wimbeldon, it´s the biggest.


----------



## PaulFCB

1.Wimbledon
2.US Open
3.Roland Garros
4.Australian Open

Wimbledon will always be the most important because of the origins and tradition, of course, it's normal for Nadal to say he favors Wimbledon when he was winning RG for many years and only that one, Wimbledon was like winning a trophy in another sport for him already. 
As of attendance and modern image, I think US Open tops it, but Wimbledon keep the tradition.


----------



## skaP187

PaulFCB said:


> 1.Wimbledon
> 2.US Open
> 3.Roland Garros
> 4.Australian Open
> 
> Wimbledon will always be the most important because of the origins and tradition, of course, it's normal for Nadal to say he favors Wimbledon when he was winning RG for many years and only that one, Wimbledon was like winning a trophy in another sport for him already.
> As of attendance and modern image, I think US Open tops it, but Wimbledon keep the tradition.


Nadal won Wimbledon quite fast, the GP he had more diffeculty with was US open.


----------



## Melb_aviator

As an Australian, I would not rate the AO as the best or even 2nd best. In saying that though, I would not rate it lower than the US Open. The US Open reminds me of an event that treats the tennis as a sideshow. It just comes across as the least interesting to me as a tennis major.

As said before though, it's all subjective.

My preference:

1- Wimbeldon
2- French
3- AO
4- US


----------



## Mo Rush

RMB2007 said:


> *Wimbledon*
> 
> The new 2000 seat Court 3:


Who can I credit for the images if using them at my blog?


----------



## PaulFCB

skaP187 said:


> Nadal won Wimbledon quite fast, the GP he had more diffeculty with was US open.


 But he didn't lose 2 consecutive finals just weeks after winning them on clay against the same man.
So the declaration was purely psychological before a Wimbledon Nadal needed to prove he's not just a clay winner and a Federer doll on grass or any other than clay, surface, but especially grass since it's the direct opposite when it comes to speed. The thing Nadal beat him in 2008 was proof his skills are making him worth number one.
US Open is a bit different, it takes physical condition to get there and win, after a season full of Masters and 3 GS's only the most durable legs make it, and the proof Federer won that 5 times with him never actually picking up an injury in his career says it all.


@Melb_aviator: How does the US Open treat tennis as a sideshow? Have you been there and saw that for example, people were watching Baseball on the screens outside the arena or doing anything different?:|


----------



## Melb_aviator

^^ IMHO, the US Open appears more like a carnival with tennis going on. Some might like it, but it goes abit far for my liking. It goes well with NYC though :lol: 

All the majors have their own feel, which makes it interesting, but there will always be those that people associate with stronger than others. In this case, the more traditional events I associate with more, with the AO and US chasing the other 2 in prestige.


----------



## skyperu34

Very beautiful and elegant New Court Nº 3, nice pìcs, too!


----------



## PaulFCB

Melb_aviator said:


> ^^ IMHO, the US Open appears more like a carnival with tennis going on. Some might like it, but it goes abit far for my liking. It goes well with NYC though :lol:


 That's no explanation, m8. Just because you know Americans have a different view on their sports face to others ( Baseball, American Football or Basketball ) doesn't prove anything against the US Open unless you have been there and seen there are more important things happening at the Billie Jean King NTC rather than watching tennis during the tournament. The complex is IMO the best out there and as much as I know they are building a new court while Louis Armstrong will be rebuilt.

BTW, what were the average ratings/day for the Grand Slams on TV in 2010? I am just curious because the time zone has an important influence, naturally.


----------



## HUSKER

titomlucéen said:


> It makes some sense that anglo-saxons consider wimbledon and the us Open to be the most prestigious tournaments in the world. Yet, the fact is that preferences differing with the part of the world you live in. Ask an aussie which grand slam he favours, he'll answer the AO, sometimes wimbledon or the US, because the tradition in australia has always been focused on grass, and fast surfaces. Ask a Brit, he'll always answer wimbledon. Ask a french, it is Roland Garros.
> It is the same in the rest of the world : while anglo-saxons, as I said before, mostly like the US ans Wim, people in southern Europe, Germany, South america concider the french open as the most exiting tournament in the world. And for the aussies, well... it is fair to say that it stands a bit lower than the 3 others.
> So I think that a grounded ranking would be:
> 1- RG,WI,US
> 4- AO


Well, im mexican and I love the french open.- Then it's the AO, then Wimbledom and last (but not far) is the US open. The surface is what makes it for me.


----------



## Melb_aviator

PaulFCB said:


> That's no explanation, m8. Just because you know Americans have a different view on their sports face to others ( Baseball, American Football or Basketball ) doesn't prove anything against the US Open unless you have been there and seen there are more important things happening at the Billie Jean King NTC rather than watching tennis during the tournament. The complex is IMO the best out there and as much as I know they are building a new court while Louis Armstrong will be rebuilt.
> 
> BTW, what were the average ratings/day for the Grand Slams on TV in 2010? I am just curious because the time zone has an important influence, naturally.


No need to take it to heart, or take a defensive stance. Just putting my feelings on how I see it. Good for you if you connect to it. Personal choice is important 

As for ratings, not entirely sure. I would also be interested to see some 2010 numbers.

As the years go on, and the Asian audience grows, the numbers will change significantly. The AO will likely be a big beneficiary of this chance, given its favourable timezone to many of the bigger markets in that region.


----------



## Langers

Love the look of the new Court 3; as expectd, it fits in perfectly. 

As for the talk of favourite Slam, for me it goes...

1. Wimbledon
2. Australian Open
3. French Open
4. US Open

They're all unique, I love them all (have visited every site except for US) and they are all special.


----------



## KiwiRob

parcdesprinces said:


> And here's a video presenting the project proposed by the city of Versailles (a new Roland Garros, built near the Palace of Versailles) :
> 
> [dailymotion]xgha8e_candidature-versailles-roland-garros_sport[/dailymotion]
> 
> 
> For those who want, there's a poll between the four candidate sites of Roland Garros, in this thread in the French forum, feel free to vote : PARIS - Roland-Garros (extension)


I don't have a problem replacing Roland Garrow with a new facility, especially one with room to grow, beside the US and Australian Opens have changed locations without any problems. What I do have issue with is calling the new facility Roland Garros, it should be called after where it is not where it was.


----------



## FredPerry

1. Wimbledon - the biggest tradition, grass court, only high skilled players can win
2. Roland Garros - only grand slam with slow court, physically the hardest to win
3. US Open - It's great tournament, with great venues and crowd.. I have put Roland Garros on 2nd place only because of clay court which makes it difficult to win.
4. Australian open - great organisation, nice venues.. maybe it doesn't have such a big tradition as other grand slams.

They are all great torunaments so it's not easy to rank them


----------



## LondonFox

parcdesprinces said:


> And this is true, except about tennis dear ! :wink2:
> 
> Actually, tennis was born in France and England simultaneously and originates from the French game: Le Jeu de Paume.
> BTW the word tennis comes from the French word "tenez" which means "here you are" or "voilà" or "take heed", it was what french Jeu de Paume players said as a warning from the server to the receiver.




While it is true that the French played "tennis" early on, it was with their hands and different to the modern game of tennis we play today, more closer to Netball.

The game we see the world over today, came about from the creation of 'Lawn Tennis' which set all of the foundation rules and equipment still used today.... this started in Birmingham England in the 1800's. :wink2:

Anyway, one of the things I enjoy most about Wimbledon is the BBC sports montages... something that the Beeb excels at.


----------



## parcdesprinces

LondonFox said:


> it was with their hands


Absolutely not, dear ! (not since the early XVIth century....:wink2

'Cause since at least the year of grace 1505, the _Jeu de Paume_ is a racket/racquet _raquette_ sport... :bowtie:

:yes:


----------



## LondonFox

parcdesprinces said:


> Absolutely not, dear ! (not since the early XVIth century....:wink2
> 
> 'Cause since at least the year of grace 1505, the _Jeu de Paume_ is a racket/racquet _raquette_ sport... :bowtie:




Irregardless, modern tennis played around the world today is NOT based on Jeu de Paume... it is based on 'Lawn Tennis' and the lawn tennis rules/equipment which were an English invention, not French. :wink2:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ OK, you win....... 

But, for once where a nation, which is not a British one, has contributed to the creation of a modern sport....I think you should be a little bit more "fair play" (a British invention BTW :|).....

Anyway... OK: YOU invented modern sport... but WE created almost all the competitions & organizations ! :bowtie:


----------



## LondonFox

Haha, are the French not also too proud?

Yes, the French have created some great sporting organisations.... like F1, although FIFA is officially in my bad books  ... however, I am not giving you guys the Modern Olympics... that was "borrowed" from the English by Pierre de Coubertin... who strangely enough forgot where he had the idea from once the IOC became popular.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Yeah, yeah......


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

parcdesprinces said:


> And this is true, except about tennis dear ! :wink2:
> 
> Actually, tennis was born in France and England simultaneously and originates from the French game: Le Jeu de Paume.
> BTW the word tennis comes from the French word "tenez" which means "here you are" or "voilà" or "take heed", it was what french Jeu de Paume players said as a warning from the server to the receiver.


I'm not one to side with Londonfox usually (sorry dude sometimes you're too cocky) but in this case Parc I'm not sure you got his point. 
The actual sport of Tennis with the rules and the way that we see it played today was created in England. Just because another game previously may have been played with a racquet doesn't mean it automatically was the invention of Lawn Tennis.

With what you're saying this could be the case in most sports, its a bit like football; of course people have been playing with a ball for centuries but it was the English who created the game of football as we know it today with two teams of 11, with two goals, the rules etc.

But I guess nothing is ever pure. The French and the Brits should work together more often, could workout to be a great partnership. :lovethem:


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Solopop said:


> That's because it's like the original tennis event.
> 
> But after that all three are one equal terms and generally people seem to be happier to win the Aus.


Not sure I agree with you there mate. 

I mean look at the golf majors. The (British) Open is by far the oldest of the four but the most prestigious one to win is the Masters which is the youngest of the four. So it isn't just about age. Wimbledon, just like the Masters, has a certain type of magic that the other three don't have.


----------



## Ecological

What tennis players apart from Aussies aim to win the Aussie open ahead of Wimbledon? :nuts:

Infact, even aussies would prefer to win Wimbledon.


----------



## Melb_aviator

^^ I think you will find it was in reference to Wimbeldon being far in front and the other 3 were what was being discussed.

The Australian open is likely the most relaxed of them all, which some like and others don't. Matter of preference.


----------



## West12Rangers

Melb_aviator said:


> ^^ I think you will find it was in reference to Wimbeldon being far in front and the other 3 were what was being discussed.
> 
> The Australian open is likely the most relaxed of them all, which some like and others don't. Matter of preference.


some of the fans dont seem that relaxed,especially the Serb and Croat ones......as for the players,perhaps the extreme heat has some thing to do with them being relaxed


----------



## Langers

The extreme heat is by far the most overrated concept when it comes to the AO. This year, other than men's finals day, which dropped massively in the hours before the match, I don't think it got above 32 once. I attended the entire first week and it didn't hit 30. The last few years have seen very mild weather. 

And besides, with three courts to have a roof within the next few years, the extreme heat becomes even less of an issue.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## skyperu34

Great videos! Show strong reasons why Wimbledon is the favorite among almost every tennis fan !


----------



## Andre_idol

Now that was awesome PortoNuts


----------



## the Ludovico center

That was a rubbish BBC propaganda piece riddled with inaccuracies (among other things: it's the French Open that became the first grand slam "open" to professionals... also: Wimbledon was actually last major to implement equal prize-money... etc) So to pretend that the stuffy old ALTEC were some kind of progressive pioneers is laughably absurd as any tennis fanatic will tell you.

But anyway all this is off-topic matter that belongs in another thread

The topc is and should remain STADIUMS! 

Ans so it appears that the building of the stands of court No. 3 is not finished yet. That seems odd. I thought it was finished.
.


----------



## West12Rangers

Langers said:


> The extreme heat is by far the most overrated concept when it comes to the AO. This year, other than men's finals day, which dropped massively in the hours before the match, I don't think it got above 32 once. I attended the entire first week and it didn't hit 30. The last few years have seen very mild weather.
> 
> And besides, with three courts to have a roof within the next few years, the extreme heat becomes even less of an issue.


if the heat is so overated,why do they keep building roofs over the courts?


----------



## Commandant

West Side Tennis Club, Forest Hills, Queens, New York City, NY (home of the US Open from 1915 until 1977)











The stadium is on the endangered list... http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/11/nyregion/11oldstadium.html?_r=1&ref=nyregion


----------



## Ecological

That's crazy ^^

Amazing though.


----------



## the Ludovico center

Arthur Ashe is too expensive for a roof.

Money is the only real reason that is holding them back (but they are pretending as if it's structurally too big to build a retractable roof there which is ofcourse BS! Amrica is full of retractable baseball and football stadia so of it is definitely possible to add a retractable at Flushing Meadows


----------



## AdidasGazelle

PaulFCB said:


> The thing with the roof on the Center Court ( Rod Laver, Chatrier, Centre, Arhtur Ashe ) is something mandatory now IMO after Wimbledon broke the lock.
> I mean I know the guys at US Open will built a new Louis Armstrong or something like that and it will make it roof ready but they don't have plans for anything on A.A.
> I think the Centre Court at Wimbledon misses a good view from the first rows because of the bigger distance from the court and the stands are laid back instead of steep like in Paris, for how much money they make they can always built a new main court and make the old centre the nr. 1 court.
> Also the A.A. and even Louis Armstrong can use the roof to host indoor sports like Rod Laver Arena.


Putting a roof on the AA stadium would be a huge task, that place is massive!

As for Wimbledon centre court, it is going to stay that way for a long long time, there is no need to build a replacement :nuts:


----------



## Leedsrule

AdidasGazelle said:


> Putting a roof on the AA stadium would be a huge task, that place is massive!
> 
> As for Wimbledon centre court, it is going to stay that way for a long long time, there is no need to build a replacement :nuts:


yeah but a roof on court 2 would be nice, which is retractable so you can play when it rains, which is quite often in britain


----------



## Gombos

ROMANIA

*Tenis Club IDU - Mamaia, Constanţa:*











































































*Olimpia Tenis Club - Braşov*





























*
Arenele BNR - Bucharest*


----------



## RMB2007

The future for the USTA Billie Jean King National Tennis Center?


----------



## Andre_idol

^^I really don´t think so. I see them building a new one with a roof than putting a roof on this one. Even looking like a [actually, very] simplistic roof it would cost a fortune. But if the final ends up on a Monday again they might consider that.


----------



## skyperu34

Looks very good there !


----------



## Leedsrule

A grass tennis complex, with 16 courts and 7 outdoor practice courts. The main court, simply caled court 1, holds 9924 people (6434 Upper tier, 206 per corner (x4), 2611 lower tier seats, 55 Press Seats). Court 2 holds 3916 (1758 Upper Tier, 2158 Lower Tier), and Court 3 (See map in link below) holds 1282. Court 4 has a capacity of 1215, and court 5 holds 540 seated. Court 6 has a capacity of 499. The only 2 other courts with seats are courts 14 and 15, holding 673 and 364 respectively. There are 9 indoor practice courts, 7 acrylic and 2 carpet, and 7 outdoor practice courts, all lawn. Court 16 looks like a practice court, and is used for practice but can also be used for competitions. Standing is permitted where available and temporary stand would often be set up, usualy behind courts 7-11 and 16. 
Please tell me whsat you think. Download for a closer look. thanks!
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=5936576698b1c5241463a6eac741fe98


----------



## PaulFCB

AdidasGazelle said:


> Putting a roof on the AA stadium would be a huge task, that place is massive!


 And in conclusion, America doesn't have the technology to do it? :cripes: Maybe they should call some Europeans or Asians! 
Well, I know AA is huge since I've been there a couple of times over a decade ago BUT if those guys really want, they can easily add a roof Wimbledon like, not anything special like Amsterdam ArenA for example.
New York ain't the driest place in the world and stadiums like AA and New Meadowlands don't have a roof :cripes:, I mean at least for the sake of this cities image, with US Open probably being it's most important sporting event each year.


----------



## Leedsrule

PaulFCB said:


> And in conclusion, America doesn't have the technology to do it? :cripes: Maybe they should call some Europeans or Asians!
> Well, I know AA is huge since I've been there a couple of times over a decade ago BUT if those guys really want, they can easily add a roof Wimbledon like, not anything special like Amsterdam ArenA for example.
> New York ain't the driest place in the world and stadiums like AA and New Meadowlands don't have a roof :cripes:, I mean at least for the sake of this cities image, with US Open probably being it's most important sporting event each year.


im sure the roof on the domes in north usa have bigger roofs, like that metrodome in minnionapolis


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*US OPEN - Flushing Meadows - New Court 17*

*NEW YORK - USTA Billie Jean King National Tennis Center 

US OPEN - Flushing Meadows - New Court 17*










A new 3,000 seat stadium show court, simply called "*Court 17*".

The new show court replaces the current Field Courts 17 & 18,
which featured only bleachers on either side and were not as
frequently utilized during *US OPEN* competition.


----------



## repin

*Flushing Meadows Sports complex*


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*US OPEN - Flushing Meadows - New Court 17*

*NEW YORK - USTA Billie Jean King National Tennis Center*

*US OPEN - Flushing Meadows - New "Court 17"*




























A new 3,000 seat stadium show court, simply called *"Court 17"*.

The new show court replaces the current Field Courts 17 & 18,
which featured only bleachers on either side and were not as
frequently utilized during *US OPEN 2011* competition.


----------



## PaulFCB

Any news on a Arthur Ashe roof and new Louis Armstrong stadium?


----------



## AdidasGazelle

PaulFCB said:


> And in conclusion, America doesn't have the technology to do it? :cripes: Maybe they should call some Europeans or Asians!
> Well, I know AA is huge since I've been there a couple of times over a decade ago BUT if those guys really want, they can easily add a roof Wimbledon like, not anything special like Amsterdam ArenA for example.
> New York ain't the driest place in the world and stadiums like AA and New Meadowlands don't have a roof :cripes:, I mean at least for the sake of this cities image, with US Open probably being it's most important sporting event each year.


What?? Where did I even mention anything about America, technology or Europe and Asia? 

All I said was that it *would be a huge task*. Were you drunk when you posted?

:cheers:


----------



## Langers

Skylineup076FR said:


> *NEW YORK - USTA Billie Jean King National Tennis Center*
> 
> *US OPEN - Flushing Meadows - New "Court 17"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new 3,000 seat stadium show court, simply called *"Court 17"*.
> 
> The new show court replaces the current Field Courts 17 & 18,
> which featured only bleachers on either side and were not as
> frequently utilized during *US OPEN 2011* competition.


Cool pics, thanks so much for posting.

This was the worlds best kept secret, I had NO idea they were even planning a new showcourt let alone had it completed for this years tournament!! 3k eh, it honestly doesn't look that big, but must be. It's nice, a bit unusual, but nice, a good addition.


----------



## PaulFCB

AdidasGazelle said:


> What?? Where did I even mention anything about America, technology or Europe and Asia?
> 
> All I said was that it *would be a huge task*. Were you drunk when you posted?
> 
> :cheers:


 Still:

- AA no roof
- New Meadowlands no roof
- Citi Field no roof
- Yankee stadium roof for only a handful of people on the last rows
- :cripes:


----------



## skyperu34

That court looks very nice, great addition !


----------



## KiwiRob

the Ludovico center said:


> Wimbledon was actually last major to implement equal prize-money...


They shouldn't have, I'm all for equal pay for equal play, and that's not going to happen considering the quality of female tennis players today, most appear completely shagged after two sets, whenever a women's match goes the distance the quality usually drops significantly in the 3rd set. There is no reason to pay women the same amount as men when they can't put on a decent show.


----------



## Andre_idol

^^Have you watched Petrova vs Stosur yesterday? It´s like they did it just to go against your post...


----------



## HUSKER

Andre_idol said:


> ^^Have you watched Petrova vs Stosur yesterday? It´s like they did it just to go against your post...


^^^^
Did you watch McHale vs. Kirilenko? Kirilenko in the last 3 games of the 2nd set (after winning esay 6-2 the first) was cramping all the way. I'm also not very fond of the equal pay for men and women. If the men play 3 of 5 in the GS why not the women? And i'm not going even to discuss the difference in the pace of play. 
Do women run less distance in a marathon than a man?


----------



## AdidasGazelle

KiwiRob said:


> They shouldn't have, I'm all for equal pay for equal play, and that's not going to happen considering the quality of female tennis players today, most appear completely shagged after two sets, whenever a women's match goes the distance the quality usually drops significantly in the 3rd set. There is no reason to pay women the same amount as men when they can't put on a decent show.


Totally agree with this. How many times do we see an underdog in the womens game take a big lead but then throw it all away and lose 6-0 in the last set? No stamina. If the women want to play best of five sets then equal pay would be no problem but they only play best of three sets. In reality women earn way more at the slam events if you judge their pay per hour. 

Womens tennis is an absolute bore to watch. If it wasn't for their revealing outfits I certainly wouldn't tune in. 

:cheers:


----------



## KiwiRob

Andre_idol said:


> ^^Have you watched Petrova vs Stosur yesterday? It´s like they did it just to go against your post...


I did but that kind of game is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Andre_idol

HUSKER said:


> ^^^^
> Did you watch McHale vs. Kirilenko? Kirilenko in the last 3 games of the 2nd set (after winning esay 6-2 the first) was cramping all the way. I'm also not very fond of the equal pay for men and women. If the men play 3 of 5 in the GS why not the women? And i'm not going even to discuss the difference in the pace of play.
> Do women run less distance in a marathon than a man?


Did you watch Kirilenko vs Stosur?
I agree that they don´t have to play 5 sets and I hope that never happens but if it´s the sponsors who give the prize-money why complain if it´s equal or not? After all who wins this Slams wins more money outside of the court rather than on it...


----------



## HUSKER

Andre_idol said:


> Did you watch Kirilenko vs Stosur?
> I agree that they don´t have to play 5 sets and I hope that never happens but if it´s the sponsors who give the prize-money why complain if it´s equal or not? After all who wins this Slams wins more money outside of the court rather than on it...


In womens tennis they do not earn more money outside. Maybe just Sharapova, Ivanovic and the Williams, but all of the rest top 30 or so do not.
The complaint is that the total purse (given by the sponsors) is 50/50, so the men can't get more money than the women. The risk or injury is far greater for the men in GS events, it's just not fair. Another thing is that mens tennis is far more lucrative nowdays than womens.. they generate more revenue in these events...


----------



## KiwiRob

Andre_idol said:


> Did you watch Kirilenko vs Stosur?
> I agree that they don´t have to play 5 sets and I hope that never happens but if it´s the sponsors who give the prize-money why complain if it´s equal or not? After all who wins this Slams wins more money outside of the court rather than on it...


The tournaments were forced into giving equal prize money by the PC crowd, which was bullshit, for equal pay they should have demanded equal play, but they didn't, the men are being screwed, playing more games, putting on a better show and effectively being paid less. 

The season ending WTA Championships used to be best of 5 sets, this lasted from 1984 until 1998; Hingis won the last 5 set event against Davenport. So IMO women can play 5 sets, they have done so in the past and if they want to be paid the same as the men they should play 5 sets in the Slams.


----------



## skyperu34

What about Wozniacki VS Kutsnezova??? What a match and cool spectacle!!!


----------



## Langers

Well, a huge choke by Kuzzy, but yeah...


----------



## Andre_idol

^^As usual...

In fact Li Na is one of the players who makes more money outside the court. Anyway I think WTA is turning the attentions too much on how the players look rather than the game.
The could play 5 sets if they do something the men´s are asking...reduce the calendar. That way you won´t have the number of drop outs we had this year at USO.

Speaking of USO...if you like it you should put a roof on it


----------



## PaulFCB

Andre_idol said:


> Speaking of USO...if you like it you should put a roof on it


 ROFLMAO. Seems that the weather isn't going to get much better in the next two days either.



> The could play 5 sets if they do something the men´s are asking...reduce the calendar. That way you won´t have the number of drop outs we had this year at USO.


 They only have to play 5 sets at 4x Grand Slams while their calendar is shorter by oen month than the ATP World Tour so I would rather give more money to the dudes that play 5 sets and depend a lot on this at the Grand Slams than making the girls play 3/5. 
Players like Fish achieve big results in 2/3 but not in 3/5 as we saw last night against Tsonga, what are they supposed to say? Make us play 2/3? Hard...that makes a Grand Slam so special.


----------



## Andre_idol

I believe sets (along with the 4 or more GS issue already talked here before) won´t see any changes in the future. 

Although I believe the points system might change. Next year Djokovic is basically doomed...he has a gazillion points to defend. And that´s what make players avoid not going to a tournament because they don´t wanna lose ranking places that will interfere on the draw at the Masters or GS.
On WTA (mainly fans) claim GS should give more points. Because what Wozniacki does is clever (even with many, me included, not liking her game). She plays [almost] every single week and gathers enough points that if she loses on earlier rounds (or let put just "if she doesn´t win the GS") she will remain at the top. But the fact is other than Caro nobody steps up. Serena was ONE(!) year away she comes back plays a couple of tournaments wins a Masters and she´s a favourite on a GS at the age of 29...

P.S. Federer was unhappy to play at midnight :lol: He was in a hurry yesterday...fantastic match.
And yup...the weather forecast is pretty awful...I think they were planning to put 09/11/11 on the ends of the court for the final...I believe they should prepare for another Monday final...for the 4th year in a row.


----------



## adeaide

*Seoul Olympic Park*


----------



## bing222

That looks awesome


----------



## Melb_aviator

Daegu certainly went about things differently with that stadium re-use idea. Smart thinking


----------



## KiwiRob

HUSKER said:


> In womens tennis they do not earn more money outside. Maybe just Sharapova, Ivanovic and the Williams, but all of the rest top 30 or so do not.


That's not true, Wozniacki has a contract with Qatar, you see adverts in Russia with most of the top Russian girls, Clisters is all over Belgium, funny thing is I've never seen an advert with a Willaims, IMO they are just too darn ugly to use as spokeswomen.


----------



## Langers

They really need a roof at the US Open, perhaps put one over Armstrong if Ashe isn't feasible.

BTW, Daegu, that is sick!!


----------



## PaulFCB

They said something about a new Louis Armstrong Arena that is 'roof ready' but I don't know what they're planning, they should build that and also add one on AA and eventually Grandstand if the new plan will include it. 
This way there will be no problems with rain starting from at least Round 4 when they don't need to use more than 3 grounds to fit all the games needed in one day. Eventually add night sessions on LA and GS.


----------



## Andre_idol

Looks like the players are quite mad at the organization...

@KiwiRob I believe Williams sisters have a bunch of lucrative contracts on the US. Just like Na Li has in China. But, at least here, we keep watching Wozniacki over and over again for a Turkish Airlines ad with awful colours :nuts:


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Andre_idol said:


> Looks like the players are quite mad at the organization...


It is a joke period. All the talk about a roof on AA is fine but they don't even have the simplest of measures in place. Can you believe that the reason they don't have court covers is because 'they don't look very nice'? Unbelievable. 

Then because they are way behind with the schedule they try and get players out on court when the courts are still wet and getting wetter by the second because of water run-off due to the bad building and design of the courts. 

I've not even mentioned the fact that Murrays (I don't particuarly like the bloke btw) first match was not scheduled until Wednesday which automatically left him playing catch-up (again!) without any rain delays. All this because of the stupid idea of 'super Saturday'. 

I hope it rains continuouslyfor the next week!

:cheers:


----------



## AdidasGazelle

KiwiRob said:


> funny thing is I've never seen an advert with a Willaims, IMO they are just too darn ugly to use as spokeswomen.


Have to disagree with that. Serena looks lovely when she makes the effort. epper::lovethem:


:cheers:


----------



## anacleta

This week it is the *Valencia Open 500*


----------



## flare

^^^^ is that the train station?


----------



## anacleta

No... I guess u are confussed with the transportation hub that is being built in NYC which is very similar to this building and also from Calatrava


----------



## anacleta




----------



## anacleta

Nice video of the arena: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtHQdYMY4_0


----------



## FredPerry

WOW


----------



## anacleta

A very nice video of the building and the semifinals: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMYcnwMOndA


----------



## anacleta

And the tennis arena from far:


----------



## citi

*Yunus Abad - main tennis courts (Central Asia) Tashkent. Uzbekistan*

Yunus Abad - main tennis courts (Central Asia)


----------



## RMB2007

You never know, maybe one day something like this will become a reality:


----------



## PaulFCB

And is that a random internet proposal or is there anything official about adding a roof to the AA?


----------



## skyperu34

Very good renders and pics, indoor courts are my favorites...


----------



## RMB2007

PaulFCB said:


> And is that a random internet proposal or is there anything official about adding a roof to the AA?


It's part of a long-term vision:



> *USTA Arthur Ashe Retractable Roof and National Tennis Center*
> 
> Charged with developing a long-term vision for the site of the U.S. Open, Aedas LA is designing a number of on-going projects including a new $40 million indoor practice facility, new site amenities, enhancement of concessions and merchandise and a study to provide a series of upgrades to Arthur Ashe stadium.
> 
> The existing Arthur Ashe Stadium was constructed as an open-air, tennis specific stadium in 1997. In order to provide a protected environment in the case of inclement weather, this design anticipates the addition of a permanent canopy surrounding the upper deck seating and a folding, retractable fabric roof providing full closure when needed. The canopy, made of translucent fabric and hung from a steel truss structure, provides the upper deck with shade but maintains a large opening directly over the court. During periods of rain, the opening can be closed providing full coverage of the stadium bowl and court allowing uninterrupted play. The canopy and retractable portion of the roof are supported on four 250’ tall steel truss towers. This structure allows the addition of the roof without impact to the base structure of the existing stadium.


----------



## Jex7844

If you guys want Roland Garros to stay in Paris & if you want its extension to be completed in 2016, please sign the petition below:







*HERE*​
We rely on you...many thanks & happy new year to you all!


----------



## KiwiRob

Sorry I'm all for moving the French Open to a better location with better facilities.


----------



## 1772

If New York dont want it, Miami could use it. 
Heck, we might just become a true Masters tournament!


----------



## PaulFCB

Clay Grand Slam to Madrid? :devil: :troll:


----------



## kichigai

Melbourne Park Upgrade

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/ipad/australian-opens-bright-future/story-fn6bfkm6-1226246813477










Australian Open's bright future

by: Aaron Langmaid
From: Herald Sun
January 18, 2012 12:00AM

IT'S tennis like you've never seen before in Melbourne.

Exclusive images of how a redeveloped Melbourne Park will look when completed will whet the appetite of sports fans around the world.

The slick new design of Margaret Court Arena will be a centrepiece of what is hoped will further cement the city's status as the sports capital of the nation.

With near record crowds likely to file in for the third day of the Australian Open, tennis fans have been given first glimpse of what the upgraded sports precinct will look like.

The multi-million dollar transformation, designed to secure the future of the event, will increase seating capacity, open space and shade, and improve public transport connections.

Images released by the State Government yesterday reveal what Margaret Court Arena will look like when it becomes the third enclosed stadium.

Another 1500 seats will be added to the stand with extensions and refurbishments outside and underneath.

The entire project, to cost $363 million, will feature eight new indoor courts, 13 outside courts, a plaza and a pedestrian link between AAMI Park, Melbourne Park and the MCG.

Major Projects Minister Denis Napthine said it would provide the Australian Open with a third all-weather court and benefit other sports including netball and basketball.

When complete, the arena will provide space to fill the gap between the 3500-seat state netball and hockey centre and 11,000-seat Hisense Arena.

"The Australian Open makes a vital contribution to Victoria, generating about 1000 full time-equivalent jobs and $164 million annually into the state's economy."

He said almost 240 million viewers tuned in world wide, helping boost Victoria's profile as a tourist destination.

Tennis Australia chief Steve Wood said it was a sign of big things to come.

"The redevelopment will ensure the Australian Open has the very best grand slam facilities in the world. We are the only event with two, and soon to be three, retractable roofs, enabling us to continue play in all weather conditions," he said.

"(The development) has cemented the future of the Australian Open in Melbourne until 2036."


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Those plans look great! Hats off to the Aussie Open organisers for trying to get on the same level as the other three big boys - if you can't match their prestige then try and develop your way into the fold. They may even make it one day! Not in my lifetime though.

:cheers:


----------



## skyperu34

Excellent project and i like the new roof!


----------



## Walbanger

kichigai said:


>


Should make a really good home for the Melbourne Tigers and any 2nd NBL club in Melbourne, perfect capacity for local Basketball.



AdidasGazelle said:


> Those plans look great! Hats off to the Aussie Open organisers for trying to get on the same level as the other three big boys - if you can't match their prestige then try and develop your way into the fold. They may even make it one day! Not in my lifetime though.
> 
> :cheers:


Never really viewed the US Open as any more prestigeous than the AUS Open but the 2 European ones, certainly.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Walbanger said:


> Never really viewed the US Open as any more prestigeous than the AUS Open


The most important people, the players, certainly have though. It isn't _that_ long ago that many players didn't even bother competing in the Aussie Open but thankfully that has changed now. 

:cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush

I think this roof has the risk of looking "warehouse cheap" in reality. Appreciate the design thought or concept but it could end up looking cheap.


----------



## skyridgeline

*Tianjin Tennis Centre*










Towns Consultants











As of Nov 2011 (picture below is the 4000 seat one... the 10 000 seat one w/ retractable roof under construction as well?):


----------



## 863552

AdidasGazelle said:


> The most important people, the players, certainly have though. It isn't _that_ long ago that many players didn't even bother competing in the Aussie Open but thankfully that has changed now.
> 
> :cheers:


Countless players have stated that Melbourne is their favorite to play in.


----------



## Melb_aviator

AdidasGazelle said:


> Those plans look great! Hats off to the Aussie Open organisers for trying to get on the same level as the other three big boys - if you can't match their prestige then try and develop your way into the fold. They may even make it one day! Not in my lifetime though.
> 
> :cheers:


I don't feel the US Open is anymore prestigous than the AO really.

The other 2 have abit more prestige in many ways, although the French does trail Wimbeldon by a fair bit also.

Mo Rush, I can see what you mean. It could have been abit cleaner in design and more coherent with its surrounds, but overall still a solid addition. Having 3 Roofed courts, along with a large indoor training complex will really be a boost.


----------



## Langers

Looks great, the MCA roof, but man I still cannot believe they are getting rid of Garden Square. Do they realise how popular it is??


----------



## kichigai

Aus Open had a crowd of 80,649 for the Saturday session. The highest recorded at any Grand Slam.


----------



## RMB2007

Kinda wish there was more room for an extra show court that had a 10,000-12,000 capacity:


----------



## skyperu34

The Wimbledon courts are awesome !!!!


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Solopop said:


> Countless players have stated that Melbourne is their favorite to play in.


We hear that at every tournament to be fair but I'd imagine there is less pressure on players at the Aussie Open for the reason I mentioned. It just isn't as important as the other three majors and so maybe some players are more relaxed about it. It has turned into a great tournament, no question about that, but you can't invent prestige. 

Did you see what happened back in Serbia after Djokovic won Wimbledon?

:cheers:


----------



## Dean

AdidasGazelle said:


> We hear that at every tournament to be fair but I'd imagine there is less pressure on players at the Aussie Open for the reason I mentioned. It just isn't as important as the other three majors and so maybe some players are more relaxed about it. It has turned into a great tournament, no question about that, but you can't invent prestige.
> 
> Did you see what happened back in Serbia after Djokovic won Wimbledon?
> 
> :cheers:


Less pressure??? It would really help if you knew what you were talking about. The prestige is there. It's a grand slam event. 

Anyway it's irrelevant what you or I think. The Open is now the largest and richest tournament in the world with a more impressive history than the French Open. That tournament was only open to international players after 1925.


----------



## Good Karma

Wimbledon just oozes so much class. It just seems so effortless in it's charm and beauty, in that it doesn't even have to try hard to impress.


----------



## PaulFCB

Melb_aviator said:


> I don't feel the US Open is anymore prestigous than the AO really.


 Yeah, you don't feel it from Melbourne do you!? :nuts:

Discussing about this is worthless between citizens of host cities.

My opinion stands.

1.Wimbledon - Oldest and most prestigious tournament in this sport, nobody can attack this.
2.US Open
3.Roland Garros
4.Australian Open

I watch'em all equally anyway, even make efforts to adapt for the Aussie hours ( US Open is OK during the nights and better time of the year to waste them ).
Apart from being the last in the order of appearance, Aussie Open was ignored by top players like Nastase or Bjorg and that's kinda sad for a Grand Slam.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Dean said:


> Less pressure??? It would really help if you knew what you were talking about. The prestige is there. It's a grand slam event.
> 
> Anyway it's irrelevant what you or I think. The Open is now the largest and richest tournament in the world with a more impressive history than the French Open. That tournament was only open to international players after 1925.


Yes, less pressure. Obviously it is a grand slam event but the one that every player wants to win the least (apart from Aussies) out of the four. That's not a dig at the Aussie open, just a cold hard fact. The timing of the event is also terrible and it should be moved to March. It has the least "magic", hard to explain to you I suppose because you are an Aussie and it means a lot to you. 

Money has little to do with prestige. The Chinese could build a tennis complex that dwarfs any other tennis complex in the world and host a fifth grand slam event but it wouldn't become the best. Far from it. 

Oh and "The Open" is a major golfing touranment held in Britain every year, not a tennis tournament. Talking of The Open, that tournament proves that it isn't just age that matters when talking about importance or prestige. If it did The Open would be the best and most prestigious golf major but it isn't. The Masters and The USA Open are both ahead of it in terms of prestige and importance except maybe for British golfers. 

:cheers:


----------



## Dean

AdidasGazelle said:


> Yes, less pressure. Obviously it is a grand slam event but the one that every player wants to win the least (apart from Aussies) out of the four. That's not a dig at the Aussie open, just a cold hard fact. The timing of the event is also terrible and it should be moved to March. It has the least "magic", hard to explain to you I suppose because you are an Aussie and it means a lot to you.
> 
> Money has little to do with prestige. The Chinese could build a tennis complex that dwarfs any other tennis complex in the world and host a fifth grand slam event but it wouldn't become the best. Far from it.
> 
> Oh and "The Open" is a major golfing touranment held in Britain every year, not a tennis tournament. Talking of The Open, that tournament proves that it isn't just age that matters when talking about importance or prestige. If it did The Open would be the best and most prestigious golf major but it isn't. The Masters and The USA Open are both ahead of it in terms of prestige and importance except maybe for British golfers.
> 
> :cheers:


LOL Could you be any more conceited??? 

The Open you speak of is actually called The Open Championship or the British Open in the US/Australia and is certainly the most important golf tourney as its played at the home of golf. 

Again it would actually be worthwhile conversing with you if you actually knew what you were talking about. But alas.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Dean said:


> with a more impressive history than the French Open.


Subjective point of view ! ("longer international history" would be a better term imho)

Anyway, despite this fact, the French Open was a major ATP event long before that the Australian open was... because, among other reasons, of the distance/travel time to Australia.


----------



## Melb_aviator

A major is a major, however you look at it. They get the same amount of ranking points and are equal value when counting slam titles.

Wimbeldon is the title that does seem to be the most prestigious, however it depends on the person. If a person is a clay court fan, they will see the French open as the top event for instance. Other players may look at the French as the odd one out for them, as it is usually dominated by clay courters.

I stand by the AO and the US Open are no less or no more prestigious than each other, and as both are hardcourt events, the similarities are actually quite apparent. They are both successful events, which offer more than just tennis as an attraction also. 

Everything is subjective though and so be it if some feel otherwise.


----------



## MS20

It's pretty easy to get caught up in thinking that the AO is as prestigious as any of the other slams if you live in the city/coutry. That applies to all of them. 

In Australia if you're not an avid fan of tennis with access to pay television, you wouldn't even know the French or US Opens were going on. Unless an Australian player was doing well, you would only probably hear about semi finals and finals through news reports. Otherwise, it may as well just be another Masters series. No one gives a shit. 

Wimbledon is the only one that makes waves, albeit not very big ones either. A large part of this has to do with the timezone difference between Australia and Europe. 

What I'm saying is that these Australian-based posters probably see it as just as prestigious because they are living right in the middle of it. Ask a New Yorker which is more prestigious; or someone in Paris or London. You'll get 4 different answers. 

There does seem to be some consensus that Wimbledon is the most prestigious. Just listen to the players fawn over it. But otherwise, most of it will depend on where you live. Consider the timezone difference between Europe and Australia. Europe is tennis' biggest market, and yet the AO couldn't be in a worse timezone if it tried - whereas Paris, London, and even New York, are in user friendly timezones. The big night sessions in AO begin around 9am in Europe. Not a great time, especially during weekdays! Anything before that Europe sleeps through. 

So you can also understand how Europeans would think the AO is irrelevant - most of them rarely get to watch it. But serving the European audience isn't what the AO is for. Its designed to serve the Asian continent. 

There is no answer to this question, simply because you can't compare them side by side. Though the one thing everyone MUST agree on is Wimbledon. It really is the shit.


----------



## WesTexas

What is that glass....stand that is stuck right in the middle of the stands on the main court stadium?


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Dean said:


> LOL Could you be any more conceited???
> 
> The Open you speak of is actually called The Open Championship or the British Open in the US/Australia and is certainly the most important golf tourney as its played at the home of golf.
> 
> Again it would actually be worthwhile conversing with you if you actually knew what you were talking about. But alas.


Right, so because I don't agree with your biased Aussie view I don't know what I'm talking about. 

No, the British golf major is known here as *The Open*. http://www.theopen.com/

The Masters is the Wimbledon of the golfing world whether you like it or not. It is the one tournament that the vast majority of golfers would choose if they could only win one major. There may be a few Brits who might say The Open but that's about it. The second choice of most of the players would be the US Open. I'd say The Open would be third choice. The last pick would be that other one, the Aussie Open....I mean the PGA Championship.

I get the feeling that you are somehow offended that the Aussie Open is not regarded as highly as the other three grand slam events. Why? It is a great tournament, no one is denying that and you should be proud of it. 

:cheers:


----------



## RMB2007

WesTexas said:


> What is that glass....stand that is stuck right in the middle of the stands on the main court stadium?


It's a demountable viewing gallery:

http://www.matherandco.com/work/attractions/wimbledon-centre-court-360/


----------



## Elad_A

RMB2007 said:


> It's a demountable viewing gallery:
> 
> http://www.matherandco.com/work/attractions/wimbledon-centre-court-360/


Nice.


----------



## joezierer

Are we really having an argument over whether the US or Australian or French are the more prestigious? They're all Majors, who cares?


----------



## Dean

AdidasGazelle said:


> The timing of the event is also terrible and it should be moved to March.


This is just another reason why you have no idea what you're on about. The Open is in the middle of our school holidays and the Australia Day holiday is part of it. March is Grand Prix time and Football season in Melbourne so having the tennis then is silly. It's just part of living in the sporting capital of the planet. As such, being in march we would have less people who could attend, particularly kids. It's our Grand Slam so we'll tell you when it's played. 

Besides if the timing is so terrible why are there record crowds set every year??? (I'm sure you'll come up with some dopey know it all reason)


----------



## Good Karma

Dean said:


> This is just another reason why you have no idea what you're on about. The Open is in the middle of our school holidays and the Australia Day holiday is part of it. March is Grand Prix time and Football season in Melbourne so having the tennis then is silly. It's just part of living in the sporting capital of the planet. As such, being in march we would have less people who could attend, particularly kids. It's our Grand Slam so we'll tell you when it's played.
> 
> Besides if the timing is so terrible why are there record crowds set every year??? (I'm sure you'll come up with some dopey know it all reason)


Domestically that time of the year is perfect for Australia. I think what he meant was more about the international audience, the Aus Open TV audience would be directed more towards Asia. Due to the time of year and the time difference people in Europe (which does to an extent seem to be the hot bed of Tennis) don't get to see the Aus Open on TV or aren't as aware of it that it's taking place. Wimbledon tends to get the most exposure on TV, then The French and US. That's just from my experiences. But obviously things would be different to people based in different locations around the world.


----------



## KiwiRob

joezierer said:


> Are we really having an argument over whether the US or Australian or French are the more prestigious? They're all Majors, who cares?


+1, they are all equal in most peoples eyes, but what is undeniable is Wimbledon is the most important and the one the fans and players respect the most.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Dean said:


> This is just another reason why you have no idea what you're on about. The Open is in the middle of our school holidays and the Australia Day holiday is part of it. March is Grand Prix time and Football season in Melbourne so having the tennis then is silly. It's just part of living in the sporting capital of the planet. As such, being in march we would have less people who could attend, particularly kids. It's our Grand Slam so we'll tell you when it's played.
> 
> Besides if the timing is so terrible why are there record crowds set every year??? (I'm sure you'll come up with some dopey know it all reason)


No, you've just proved that you have no idea what you are talking about. I'm not saying it should be moved to March because of tennis fans, it should be moved for the players sake. Countless tennis players, and ex-pros, have all said it is played at a ridiculous time of the season. For your information I also believe Wimbledon should be moved two to three weeks later on to give more time after the French Open. The fact that Wimbledon sells out is a ludicrous reason as to why it shouldn't be moved. 

"Sporting capital of the world"? The only thing I watch in Melbourne, indeed Australia, is when England play the Ashes. No other sporting event interests me, they are just regional attractions. Do you want to add up worldwide TV audiences to see if Melbourne is the sporting capital of the world? 

It might be "your" Grand Slam and "you" might tell us when it's played but it's the only Grand Slam that I don't watch so it doesn't matter to me when it's played. I have zero interest in it on a personal level, I was thinking of the players, you were thinking of yourself. 

:cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

For the players sake? You mean, those who come each and every year, regardless of when it's played? 

Either way, it's not going to change any time soon. Nor does it really matter whether 'you' watch it or not.


----------



## Langers

Rafa said some nice words about the tournament in his speach, some very nice words.


----------



## Dean

AdidasGazelle said:


> It might be "your" Grand Slam and "you" might tell us when it's played but it's the only Grand Slam that I don't watch so it doesn't matter to me when it's played. I have zero interest in it on a personal level, I was thinking of the players, you were thinking of yourself.
> 
> :cheers:


I was actually thinking... Could you be the biggest, most conceited wanker on this forum??? I came up with a YES.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Dean said:


> I was actually thinking... Could you be the biggest, most conceited wanker on this forum??? I came up with a YES.


Thanks, I take that as a compliment from an Aussie.

:cheers:


----------



## Melb_aviator

Langers said:


> Rafa said some nice words about the tournament in his speach, some very nice words.


Certainly goes against what a certain person on here says, in his concern for the players and the lack of interest they must have about the AO. Poor him :lol:

This match just further solidified the AO's status as an event, along with the fact that nearly 700,000 people attended the 2 weeks. Massive achievement, with a large foreign supporter base coming to watch it. If you don't have an interest in it you may well be the odd one out these days.


----------



## TooFar

Dean said:


> It's just part of living in the sporting capital of the planet.


LOL, You Victorians are a funny breed, it amazes me how much of your own bullsh1t you believe. Here is a news flash, Melbourne is not the sporting capital of the world, no matter how much Eddie or Jeff says it.

And it regards to the non Australian posters who are stating that the AO comes 4th out of the majors, they are correct. Here is another news flash, Australia is a great country, but it is a world backwater and generally irrelevant.


----------



## Melb_aviator

^^ Good for you. Grass must be greener elsewhere? :lol:

Btw, us Victorians just know what's a good thing. We just love that it rattles others to feel so passionate against it. It's all too much fun


----------



## robbery4774

My favourite GS are the australian open and I'm from Europe 
great atmosphere on the pitch but also outside thanks to the most chilly and colorful fans, great organisation and beatiful, modern stadiums. And for the players it's the most enjoable GS.





























French Open and especially US Open need to change something and look at the Aussie Open. It's no more 80's or 90's. If you live in past others will overtake you like Aussie Open. Modernize your stadiums or build new one. And for god sake build roofs, especially in New York where it rains a lot in september and on harcourt you can't play at all when it rains. 

Arthur Ash is an overseized stadium which divide the people into the one who have money for the good seats and the normal one who need a binocular. hno:hno:hno:Typical american stadium which is NOT build for everyone. Due to this it lacks a lot of atmosphere when it's not full. And normally it's only sold out in the men-final. Compare this to Wimbledon Centre Court or Rod Laver Arena:banana:









to French Open: Well there is the idea to move away from Rolland Garros because there is no place. I hope they find a good solution and stay in Paris. I love the tennis on clay with the special atmosphere. 
The idea of moving from Paris to Madrid is not a bad one. The spanish dominate on clay and imagine a GS-final in Madrid with Nadal or another spanish. It would be incredible, but i have no problem with Paris where always is a passionate atmosphere


The idea of a GS in China is nightmare. Asians can't play tennis, never will and don't understand this sport. Just leave it with the 4 current GS.


----------



## joezierer

*_Arthur Ashe_


----------



## ryebreadraz

If you think Ashe Stadium lacks atmosphere then you clearly haven't been there for any night sessions. The place is electric and players have commented it on it being the loudest and most energetic venue there is for the night sessions. It's fantastic. That's not a shot at any of the other places either because I think they all do "their thing" well. They all have their own character and Ashe's build and excitement fits the US Open's thing the same way Centre Court fits Wimbledon's and Laver fits the Aussie's.


----------



## Timothy83

I think Australians should be just happy that the country has a grand slam tournament. It could go to Asia in the future but currently it's in Australia. Ranking the tournaments makes little sense. All I know is that whenever a player wins the Australian open they look incredibly pleased which seems to be the only issue.

As for the timing, December with the cricket and christmas sales would be ridiculous. March is problematic for reasons already shown. February is pretty much the same climate wise. Regardless, the climate of Melbourne in January is about 25 degrees on average. The climate of New York in late August-September is similar, around 24-25 degrees, so similar accusations should be leveled against New York.


----------



## Timothy83

robbery4774 said:


> The idea of a GS in China is nightmare. Asians can't play tennis, never will and don't understand this sport. Just leave it with the 4 current GS.


Li Na ring a bell?


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Some renders of the above development:


Construction image of the new 8,000 capacity Indian Wells Tennis Garden stadium that you can see in the renders above:


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice development for Wimbledon and Indian Wells, too!


----------



## RMB2007

> *The USTA says that even though it has established a potential timeline that calls for building a roof over Arthur Ashe Stadium by August 2016, it is far from a done deal.*
> 
> The USTA included the language in a request for qualification for owner representative services, according to the Sports Business Journal. The USTA is seeking an owner representative for its future construction, primarily for its $500-million expansion plan, which at this point does not include a roof.
> 
> However, the organization would like to put a roof over Ashe, but only if the stadium can support the weight of a roof and if it is affordable. The USTA is already committed to tearing down the aging Louis Armstrong Stadium and the Grandstand and replacing them with new stadia, and also has other projects planned, so extra money would have to be found or other projects would have to be put on hold if a roof addition becomes feasible. Sources say that, at this point, the chance of a roof being constructed on Ashe by 2016 is far-fetched.


http://www.tennis.com/pro-game/2013/07/usta-makes-timeline-roof-over-ashe-no-sure-thing/48370/


----------



## RMB2007

Replacing the heavy concrete and steel upper tier with lightweight alternatives such as the SPS Terraces could mean the existing foundations would be able to support a retractable roof (maybe something like the Gerry Weber Stadium roof) over the Arthur Ashe stadium, but obviously this depends on what budget the USTA has for the project.

Info on the SPS Terraces:



> SPS Terraces are light, versatile and carbon efficient.
> 
> SPS Terraces weigh less than one quarter of a comparable precast concrete terrace. This efficient use of materials allows a significant reduction in the weight of the structural frame and foundations - raker beams can be 50% lighter, columns 30% and foundations 15%.


http://www.ie-sps.com/smart.html?sku=241&content_sku=618

I guess they could also save weight by reducing the size of the upper tier, so maybe an Arthur Ashe stadium with a future capacity of 18,000-20,000.


----------



## 645577

some might heard about Buenos Aires hosting the 2018 Youth olympic games










so this bring us a great notice for the Parque Roca stadium (where ARG plays in Davis Cup)

the biggest tennis stadium in LATAM is getting a roof by 2017 and several facilities and courts to host tennis activities for the YOG





















This, also, could get closer a possible ATP 500 event in buenos aires for next decade


----------



## gabriel campos

I love this Stadium


----------



## RMB2007

> *City Council Approves Tennis Stadium Plan in Queens
> 
> Ending a yearlong battle over a move to expand the home of the United States Open, the City Council approved a plan on Wednesday to allow the use of parkland to replace two of three tennis stadiums and add 7,000 seats along with parking and walkways.*
> 
> The approval, by a 47-to-1 vote, came after the United States Tennis Association, which runs the Open, agreed to help set up an alliance for Flushing Meadows-Corona Park, to commit $10 million for park maintenance and programming, to return to the city more land than it is taking and to increase its community outreach.


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/25/n...nnis-stadium-plan-in-queens.html?ref=nyregion


----------



## skyperu34

Very interesting roof proposal for Parque Roca Stadium, thank you!


----------



## skyperu34

Lawn Tennis Club stadium in Lima, capital of Perú, host to Davis Cup matches...


----------



## RMB2007

Indian Wells Tennis Garden update:


----------



## RMB2007

More on the above development. From teamg42:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/teamg42/9485261723/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/teamg42/9485258419/

Extra images can be found in the link below:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/teamg42/sets/72157635028210866/


----------



## RMB2007

> An aerial photo of Forest Hills Tennis Stadium from 1929




The stadium is currently being renovated (see previous page for more info/pics).


----------



## RMB2007

:cheers:



> *US Open plans roof over main Arthur Ashe Stadium
> 
> The US Open has announced plans to construct a retractable roof over the main Arthur Ashe Stadium at Flushing Meadows in New York.*
> 
> Bad weather has seen the men's final postponed to a third Monday for the last five years running.
> 
> Arthur Ashe Stadium is the largest in tennis, holding 22,500 spectators.
> 
> Both the Australian Open and Wimbledon have covered stadium courts, while the French Open plans to have a retractable roof on its main court by 2018.
> 
> Two new stadium courts are also planned at the USTA Billie Jean King National Tennis Center, with full details to follow on Thursday.
> 
> The size of Arthur Ashe Stadium compared to, for example, Wimbledon's Centre Court, which holds 13,500 spectators, meant there had long been doubts over whether constructing a roof would be feasible.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/tennis/23699993

According to the _New York Times_, more details on the roof will be given tomorrow at a press conference.

Roof study has been done in the past:





> Geiger Engineers developed a retractable roof for the existing Arthur Ashe Stadium that would allow matches to be played rain or shine during the US Open. The fixed shade canopy has a center opening that can be closed or re-opened in 5 minutes if the weather changes.


http://www.geigerengineers.com/node/60


----------



## OKT23

I understand the plan for the roof, but i love the Arthur Ashe as it is today.


----------



## RMB2007

> The US Open has a long tradition of marrying history with innovation, naming its facility for Billie Jean King and its showpiece stadium for Arthur Ashe all while breaking new ground in tennis with equal prize money, night tennis, blue courts and instant replay.
> 
> *The US Open’s latest endeavor is its grandest yet: a sweeping transformation of the USTA Billie Jean King National Tennis Center that will create a new Louis Armstrong Stadium, a new Grandstand, wider walkways and improved traffic flow around the grounds and a retractable roof over Arthur Ashe Stadium.*
> 
> Taken as a whole, the plan will remake the 132-year-old tournament, revitalizing its appearance and enhancing its standing as one of the great sports and entertainment spectaculars in the world.
> 
> “This transformation will make the US Open more accessible to more fans, creating a spectacular facility that will mirror the energy and excitement of New York and provide an enhanced player and fan experience,” USTA Chairman, President and CEO Dave Haggerty said during a press conference Thursday to announce the plans. “When all the pieces are in place, the National Tennis Center will be among the most fan-friendly, technologically advanced facilities in the world of sports – a leader for the 21st century and beyond.”
> 
> The total cost for the transformation is estimated at $550 million, including for the retractable roof, which is estimated in excess of $100 million. As it has done in the past, the USTA will self-finance the entire cost of the improvements through a combination of bonds and USTA revenue generation; no public funds will be utilized.
> 
> *The retractable roof is being designed by ROSSETTI, the designer and architect of Arthur Ashe Stadium, and the USTA has hired Hunt Construction Group to build the retractable roof structure. As designed, the retractable roof will be constructed of flexible, translucent PTFE fabric stretched over a steel frame that will be supported by eight steel columns surrounding Arthur Ashe Stadium.
> 
> In addition to the roof over Arthur Ashe Stadium, the key pieces of the transformation are building a new Louis Armstrong Stadium in its current location; razing the current Grandstand and shifting its location from the northeast corner to the southwest corner of the USTA Billie Jean King National Tennis Center to better distribute fan traffic throughout the facility; and moving some of the field courts farther to the south in order to create a wider pedestrian walkway that will connect the new Grandstand to Court 17, which is located in the southeast corner of the grounds.
> 
> Construction will begin at the conclusion of the 2013 US Open, with the completion of the retractable roof for Arthur Ashe Stadium scheduled for August 2017 and the goal for the overall completion of the project slated for 2018. Once the transformation is complete, the grounds will be able to accommodate an additional 10,000 people per day, increasing overall annual attendance by approximately 100,000 and providing an economic boost to the local community.*
> 
> “We have an aggressive construction agenda for the entire National Tennis Center, with a new Grandstand Court built in time for the 2015 US Open, a new retractable roof over Arthur Ashe Stadium by 2017 and a new Louis Armstrong Stadium opening for the 2018 US Open,” said Gordon Smith, USTA Executive Director and Chief Operating Officer. “We recognize there are many known, and certainly many unknown, hurdles we will have to confront to meet this schedule. We are ready for the challenge and hope we can achieve it.”


http://t.co/0cK7LPBOXT


----------



## skyperu34

Very beautiful Arthur Ashe stadium with roof, but i think as of today, outdoor tennis feels great there and sounds cool, too!


----------



## Dazzman77

This is the progress of the Margaret Court Arena Redevelopment at Melbourne Park as of July 2013. This is the number three court at the Australian Open which will be the third multi-purpose venue with a retractable when fully completed in 2015.


----------



## RMB2007

Indian Wells Tennis Garden update:










Also, work at Wimbledon has started:












> *The Wimbledon Master Plan, the All England Club's vision for the future development of the grounds, has begun with the digging up of Court 14. *
> 
> The Master Plan, announced at the annual Spring Press Conference in February, is founded on the ambition to maintain Wimbledon's position as the premier tennis tournament in the world and on grass.
> 
> One of the plan's primary objectives is to create more space for players, spectators, and the myriad of other stakeholders whom are so important to the running of The Championships. *The excavation beneath Courts 14 and 15 will provide crucial basement space, which in turn will lead to improved facilities for players, press and other Championships' stakeholders.
> 
> Courts 14 and 15 will be rebuilt over the new basement space, and will be operational again for The Championships in 2015.*
> 
> The highest-profile part of the Master Plan is the building of a new fixed and retractable roof over No.1 Court, which is currently at the design stage. The intention is that the new roof will be complete in time for The Championships in 2019, and will include extended seating and improved hospitality and broadcast facilities.
> 
> The Master Plan also includes the building of three new Championship courts to the north of No.1 Court, moving Court 12 to increase space between the banks of courts in the southern part of the grounds, and a new indoor and clay court tennis centre in Somerset road.


http://www.wimbledon.com/en_GB/news/articles/2013-08-21/201308211377093901185.html


----------



## skyperu34

Good to see developments are being executed for grand slams.


----------



## Bullneck

Noostairz said:


> this has got to be one of the best _actual_ stadiums:
> 
> arthur ashe stadium, NY, USA:





JimB said:


> Great looking tennis stadium. Very impressive.
> 
> However, has anyone from this board watched tennis there? I would imagine that it could be quite hard to see the ball from near the top of the upper tier.


It's the worst stadium in tennis. You can't see the ball from the upper stands.


----------



## RMB2007

The former home of the US Open will today host its first major event in many years (music concert). It's hoped that hosting concerts will finance the stadium's restoration, and that one day tennis matches can also return. From Michael Perlman on Flickr:




























Loads of images in the link below:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607136282297/page6/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ looks actually good for an open air gig venue.


----------



## RMB2007

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ looks actually good for an open air gig venue.


It does. The stadium has a history with concerts, as according to what I've read it's played host to the likes of Frank Sinatra, The Rolling Stones, Jimi Hendrix and The Beatles in the 1960s and 1970s. So glad they're looking to restore it, and that the previous plan to turn it into 75 luxury condominiums failed:


----------



## Nacho_7

645577 said:


> some might heard about Buenos Aires hosting the 2018 Youth olympic games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this bring us a great notice for the Parque Roca stadium (where ARG plays in Davis Cup)
> 
> the biggest tennis stadium in LATAM is getting a roof by 2017 and several facilities and courts to host tennis activities for the YOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, also, could get closer a possible ATP 500 event in buenos aires for next decade


[









...


----------



## RMB2007

From @MajorProjects:





> From New roof for Margaret Court Arena is shaping up! 2008 v now


https://twitter.com/MajorProjects 

Really don't like the shape and colour of the new roof at all. Looks so awkward, especially given how close it is to the Rod Laver Arena, and how the two different styles of roof just seem to clash with each other.


----------



## Dazzman77

http://media.theage.com.au/sport/sports-hq/timelapse-margaret-court-arena-renewed-4795340.html

Here is the latest time lapse of the Margaret Court Arena redevelopment.

Looks very impressive.

The roof will be fixed open and not operable for next year's Australian Open but will be in full swing in 2015.


----------



## RMB2007

Indian Wells Tennis Garden aerial images from last month:


----------



## skyperu34

Great aerial views! Will be glad to see the new stadium next year hosting some of the best matches...


----------



## Anuris

*National Tennis Centre (Aegon Arena, former Sibamac Arena)*

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
























































Davis Cup: 



















Fed Cup:



















Concert:


----------



## Dazzman77

I found this on the Ozscraper section of this web page under VIC. Progress of the Margaret Court Arena Redevelopment at Melbourne Park for The Australian Open.

This is the link to the page below. Very impressive boutique venue indeed.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=794652&page=31


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Indian Wells Tennis Garden aerial images from last month:


Latest image:


----------



## KingmanIII

good to see IWTG is finally getting a legit secondary stadium

Masters starting to look more and more like a Slam!


----------



## RMB2007

Also, here's an update on the work at Wimbledon. From @darren_cahill:



https://twitter.com/darren_cahill


----------



## skyperu34

Great pictures!!! Thanks!


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://t.co/0cK7LPBOXT


Update on the above:



> *The United States Tennis Association announced the first phase of a $500 million plan to renovate the Billie Jean King National Tennis Center to the Queens Borough Board Monday night.
> 
> Construction will begin in February on a new retractable roof for the facility, said Danny Zausner, the chief operating officer of the National Tennis Center in Flushing Meadows Corona Park.*
> 
> He described the roof as an “an umbrella that can open and close.”
> 
> “That work will be done in three phases and sandwiched in the middle of those phases will be two US Opens, 2014 and 2015,” he said.
> 
> The new roof, which will be completed by August 2016, will be 190 feet at its peak and will provide cover from snow. “The intent of the roof would be that the US open would still be an outside tournament… it will still feel like you’re playing tennis in an outdoor court, because you will be,” Said Zausner.
> 
> “It still is an outdoor stadium. It just has a canopy above it.”
> 
> The USTA will also build a new grand stand for the facility that will have 8,000 seats, compared to the existing 6,000. The construction of this, however, will have to wait until an existing roadway is relocated. Zausner said he expects construction on the grand stand to start in the spring of 2014.
> 
> The existing grand stand is attached to the Louis Armstrong Stadium and the two share facilities. The new grand stand will stand on its own and will have its own infrastructure.
> 
> The USTA has also planned to build a new Louis Armstrong Stadium, but has not finished design work on it yet.
> 
> The City Council approved the USTA’s plan to expand in Flushing Meadows Corona Park after it promised to give $10 million to maintain the park space in July.
> 
> The USTA’s plan involves a 0.68 acre extension, which will accommodate increased retail and office space along with the reconstructed facilities and new stadium.


http://www.timesledger.com/stories/2013/49/ustaupdate_all_2013_12_06_q.html


----------



## Dazzman77

The new look Margaret Court Arena getting ready for the 2014 Australian Open. These pics are from the Major Projects Victoria Facebook page.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1452280_617160345010650_2074741316_n.jpg?dl=1

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1450049_617160231677328_33859521_n.jpg?dl=1

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1422554_617160338343984_392426452_n.jpg?dl=1

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1467476_617160388343979_1029185290_n.jpg?dl=1

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1461145_617160365010648_258849635_n.jpg?dl=1

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/936043_617160415010643_1972232813_n.jpg?dl=1

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1441373_617160431677308_45838392_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## RMB2007

From @BNPPARIBASOPEN:



















https://twitter.com/BNPPARIBASOPEN


----------



## Walbanger

Dazzman77 said:


> The new look Margaret Court Arena getting ready for the 2014 Australian Open. These pics are from the Major Projects Victoria Facebook page.


Great place for the Melbourne Tigers aswell


----------



## skyperu34

Indian Wells is looking great!!! Cool pics!!!


----------



## Gadiri

Aícha said:


> *Morocco Casablanca ** - Complexe Al-Amal*
> 
> The Complexe Al Amal is a tennis complex in Casablanca, Morocco. The complex is the host of the annual ATP Tour stop, the Grand Prix Hassan II. The stadium court has a capacity of 5,500 people.






VegaM said:


> *Al Amal Tennis Stadium (Casablanca, Morocoo) - Capacity: 6,000*





















http://www.atpworldtour.com/Tennis/Tournaments/Casablanca.aspx










http://www.gphassan2tennis.com/


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*MASTERS 1000 INDIAN WELLS 2014*

*MASTERS 1000 - INDIAN WELLS Tennis Garden STADIUM 2​*


----------



## skyperu34

Wonderful, spectacular pictures of such a beautiful stadium, thanks!


----------



## RMB2007

*Wimbledon*



> The excavation beneath Courts 14 and 15 will provide crucial basement space, which in turn will lead to improved facilities for players, press and other Championships' stakeholders.
> 
> Courts 14 and 15 will be rebuilt over the new basement space, and will be operational again for The Championships in 2015.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Warning: expand stadium or Sony Open exits
> 
> Frustrated by a committee picking apart his company’s stadium expansion plan, the Sony Open’s director says the pro tennis tournament will be forced to leave Miami if the plan doesn’t go through.*
> 
> The annual Open on Key Biscayne has developed into one of the county’s highest-profile sports events, and organizers maintain the world-class players, crowds and international broadcast bring millions of dollars in economic benefits and publicity to Miami-Dade each year.
> 
> *If the roughly $50 million expansion at Crandon Park Tennis Center is blocked, the tournament will have to explore moving to another US city or even to the Middle East or the Far East, said IMG Tennis Executive Vice President Adam Barrett.*
> 
> “I don’t believe, without these changes, that the event will be sustainable in Miami,” Mr. Barrett told Miami Today.
> 
> His remarks came after the Crandon Park Amendment Committee voted 3-1 last week to delay a decision on the plan. The committee directed the county’s parks director to work on wording and other details and report back. A date for that has not been set.
> 
> The dissenting vote was by Bruce Matheson, whose relatives donated land to the county more than 70 years ago that became Crandon Park and who has led opposition to the tennis center expansion, including a lawsuit dismissed by a local judge.
> 
> Mr. Matheson seemed ready for the four-member committee to take a final vote last week. If so, the plan didn’t appear to have the required majority, as committee member Harvey Ruvin, the county’s clerk of courts, said he would be opposed if forced to decide then.
> 
> “I think we’re getting close. I don’t see it as a delaying tactic,” Mr. Ruvin said. “I’d like to give it a fair shot.”
> 
> No matter what the committee decides, it could be moot if the tournament organizers win their lawsuit to dismantle the committee and the Crandon Park master plan it enforces.
> 
> The committee’s scrutiny of the expansion plan last week, particularly Mr. Matheson’s questioning of details, at times rankled Mr. Barrett and his lawyer, Eugene Stearns.
> 
> Referring to taller and brighter lights that would be installed, Mr. Matheson said the tennis center “would look like an oil refinery.”
> 
> “It would look like a professional tennis center,” Mr. Barrett shot back. “It looks like an oil refinery now.”
> 
> Mr. Stearns took issue with having to go back and work on the plan if the committee doesn’t intend to approve it anyway. He concluded by alluding to his suit that challenges whether “this committee legitimately exists.”
> 
> Sounding exasperated, Mr. Barrett said county voters supported the plan in November 2012 and it has been before the committee for about a year and a half.
> 
> If the expansion is thwarted, he told the committee, “you’re going to end up with six clay courts and no tennis tournament – have fun.”
> 
> After the meeting, he said that without the expansion the Open probably would pull out of Miami before its current lease with the county expires in 2023 because the tennis center is no longer suitable for a top-tier event.
> 
> “That’s not a threat,” he added. “It’s just a fact.”


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...4YGoBg&usg=AFQjCNFyX7E09MD913R0sDZWT-z01XnKPw


----------



## RMB2007

> QUEENS — Several years ago, Forest Hills Stadium — which in the past hosted the Beatles and the U.S. Open — was falling apart, with decaying seats and crumbling walls.
> 
> Now, the horseshoe-shape stadium, which provides a view of the Tudor-style homes of Forest Hills Gardens, is putting the finishing touches on a multimilion dollar overhaul, before the season of summer concerts begins there this weekend.
> 
> The Zac Brown Band kicks things off in Forest Hills this Saturday, with other major acts including the Replacements and Drake set to come later in the summer. The stadium started hosting live shows again last summer after decades of inactivity.
> 
> *To accommodate the new fans, about 1,200 seats have been installed in the lower portion of the stadium. Concertgoers in the upper part of the stadium will sit on metal benches, which the concert organizers said will give them a better angle to see the stage. The aisles have been widened, new handrails installed and artists will also perform on a new stage.*
> 
> The organizers also decreased the number of available tickets. The number of ticket sold for each show will vary from 12,500 to 13,500.
> 
> All seats will be numbered to address the issue organizers faced last year, when the fans who went for a bathroom break were not able to return to their seats. Jon McMillan, one of the event producers, said that the group is considering installing permanent bathrooms at the stadium in the future, but for now concert goers will have to make do with Porta-A-Potties.
> 
> “It’s going to function more like a festival site,” he said.
> 
> Designed by Mark Fisher, a renowned designer who created sets for Pink Floyd, U2 and the Rolling Stones, the new stage was initially built to host concerts at a tennis center in Toronto, but later abandoned.
> 
> After renovating it earlier this year, the concert organizers disassembled the stage and brought it to Forest Hills and installed it at the stadium in May.
> 
> “It’s going to stay here forever,” said McMillan referring to the new stage, while leading a tour of the renovated venue earlier this week. “It’s a new kind of iconic piece of Forest Hills."
> 
> The group invested several million dollars to get the venue, which opened in 1923, ready for a series of summer concerts.
> 
> *The stadium used to host the U.S. Open, before it moved to the larger National Tennis Center in Flushing in 1977. It also held numerous concerts, including performances by Frank Sinatra and the Rolling Stones.*
> 
> Most concerts stopped by the late 1980s, after opposition from local residents.
> 
> The venue later fell into disrepair, but last year the West Side Tennis Club partnered with the concert promoters to bring events back to the neighborhood.
> 
> Last August, the group launched its first concert, with Mumford & Sons attracting nearly 17,000 fans to Forest Hills.
> 
> Before that concert, McMillan said, the organizers conducted a first round of renovations, which included patching the concrete exterior walls of the stadium and removing the old seats.
> 
> The rehabilitation also included building a new entrance on Burns Street that was further from residential buildings than the main entrance on Tennis Place.
> 
> He also noted that currently, “the stadium is in the best shape that it’s been since it was built.”
> 
> Among the artists who will play at the stadium this season will be Modest Mouse and Brand New, scheduled for Aug. 9, Drake vs Lil Wayne, who will appear on Aug. 19, and the Replacements, the Hold Steady, Deer Tick, slated to perform on Friday, Sept. 19.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...aAS18Tj9Y7_R1HV_q4mFCjg&bvm=bv.69411363,d.d2k


----------



## RMB2007

This is major news for the future of Wimbledon. The All England Club has rejected a new lease for the golf club next to Wimbledon as they're seeking to redevelop it, so Wimbledon could indeed get another show court. Make it happen!  Concept image:












> This is a vision of what might be the future of Wimbledon, the world’s greatest tennis tournament which starts tomorrow.
> 
> The Mail on Sunday can reveal that the All England Lawn Tennis Club is planning a multi-million-pound expansion on to the golf course that borders its famous courts.
> 
> It has been confirmed that the new Wimbledon will incorporate a venue to stage the qualifying tournament for the showpiece Grand Slam event – these matches are currently played in nearby Roehampton.
> 
> Now speculation is mounting that in years to come it will feature a spectacular new show court, a hotel and even a statue of current men’s champion Andy Murray.
> 
> In an exclusive interview with this newspaper, All England Club chairman Philip Brook revealed the club will expand on to land currently leased out to the neighbouring Wimbledon Park Golf Club.
> 
> The All England Club bought the freehold of the golf club from Merton Council for £5.2 million in 1993.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cting-new-lease-golf-course-used-Ant-Dec.html

Court One will be getting a retractable roof in the future (illustrated by the concept below), whilst the image also shows the existing golf course that the All England Club plans to redevelop:


----------



## Red85

Thats massive indeed. 
One advise: Make the 3rd with a retractable as well.

English summers...


----------



## RMB2007

Timeline for the development really depends on whether the All England Club can do a deal with the 800 members of the golf club over the existing lease, as the lease still has 26 years left on it. The golf course redevelopment is probably designed to follow on from the 2020 masterplan, well, if things work out over the lease agreement:


----------



## RMB2007

@ryankentm:



















https://twitter.com/ryankentm


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*MELBOURNE PARK MASTERPLAN*

*MELBOURNE PARK MASTERPLAN​*






*Further upgrades for Melbourne Park​*








http://www.austadiums.com/news/news.php?id=537​


----------



## RMB2007

99712329


----------



## RMB2007

@CincyTennis:



















https://twitter.com/CincyTennis


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*1st phase of USTA National Tennis Center expansion*

*First phase of USTA National Tennis Center expansion complete
​*






*Photo courtesy United States Tennis Association​*The United States Tennis Association announced the completion of new elevated seating around
Courts 4, 5 and 6 that create a three-court stadium viewing experience for fans.​


----------



## Go for it

Skylineup076FR said:


> *MELBOURNE PARK MASTERPLAN​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Further upgrades for Melbourne Park​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.austadiums.com/news/news.php?id=537​


Looking good for the future


----------



## Gadiri

*TANGER | Cité des Sports | 70 M $ | 60 ha| #U-C* (swimming-pool, 4,000 football stadium, sport shopping mall, 2 hotels ...) 

*10 millions $*




> Le *Complexe de tennis (80 MDH)*, lancé à cette occasion par le Souverain, sera réalisé dans un délai de 24 mois et comprendra un court central abritant une salle de conférence, une salle de réunion, des gradins d'une capacité de* 3.500 spectateurs, *une infirmerie, des vestiaires pour joueurs et arbitres et une cafétéria. Il comportera aussi *17 courts d’entrainements e*t un club de distraction.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Complex tennis (80 MDH),* launched on this occasion by the Sovereign, will be completed within 24 months and will include a central court houses a conference room, a meeting room, bleachers with a capacity of *3,500 spectators* , an infirmary, changing rooms for players and referees and a cafeteria. It will also include* 17 tennis Trainings* and club entertainment.


 Annex stadium of about 500 seats. 



















^^ ZOOM ^^


----------



## skyperu34

Very interesting proposal!


----------



## RMB2007

Skylineup076FR said:


> *First phase of USTA National Tennis Center expansion complete
> ​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo courtesy United States Tennis Association​*The United States Tennis Association announced the completion of new elevated seating around
> Courts 4, 5 and 6 that create a three-court stadium viewing experience for fans.​


More images. Surprised they opted for such cheap seating:





































www.usopen.org/en_US/news/galleries...20JUN11_082_construction&promo=ArticleGallery


----------



## Lakeland

Arthur Ashe Stadium lit up for the national anthem https://twitter.com/gigi_salmon/status/504238337319006208/photo/1


----------



## Lakeland

https://twitter.com/dtvblimp/status/500989512151863296/photo/1









https://twitter.com/YOMNA_SHAABAN/status/506761884767617024/photo/1









https://twitter.com/jamEYYoo/status/506305861719846914/photo/1


----------



## RMB2007

> THE GREENBRIER ANNOUNCES PLANS TO UNVEIL NEW STATE-OF-THE-ART TENNIS STADIUM ON RESORT GROUNDS
> 
> Center Court at Creekside set to debut at America’s Resort in June 2015
> 
> White Sulphur Springs, WV – September 4, 2014: The Greenbrier, the iconic destination resort set on 10,000 private acres in the foothills of West Virginia’s Allegheny Mountains, announced today that it has broken ground on a new state-of-the-art, 2,500-seat tennis stadium, to be unveiled in June 2015.
> 
> Set on the banks of Howard’s Creek on the resort’s grounds, Center Court at Creekside is a 46,000-square-foot tennis facility designed by Detroit-based ROSSETTI architects. The stadium will be built in a unique U-shaped bowl configuration to maximize the sweeping views of the creek, the historic Old White TPC championship golf course (home to the resort’s annual PGA TOUR FedExCup event, The Greenbrier Classic) and the Allegheny Mountains beyond. The design also allows for a multi-functional plaza between the creek and the stadium court, which can accommodate courtside hospitality tents and additional grandstand seating.
> 
> The new Center Court at Creekside will be equipped with up to 400 corporate loge seats, professional-grade lighting and broadcast-ready camera areas—making it the ideal venue for premier tennis events such as The Greenbrier Tennis Champions Classic, which kicks off its third annual tournament on September 20 and 21, 2014, featuring Greenbrier Tennis Pro Emeritus Pete Sampras alongside John McEnroe, Andy Roddick and Ryan Harrison.
> 
> “It’s been a real pleasure to match the rich sporting heritage at The Greenbrier with a unique professional-level stadium to enhance the tennis viewing experience for patrons,” said Matt Rossetti, President of ROSSETTI. “The beautiful natural setting is a real asset to the design that we don’t normally encounter. It will be a stand-out experience for Greenbrier guests and players and will continue its tradition as one of the finest sporting resorts in the U.S.”


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...1gHjXvVjnP5GZB-oEbBlUHQ&bvm=bv.74649129,d.ZGU


----------



## 1772

Nothing beats The Monaco Masters. Great tournament and the location is unbeatable.


----------



## MissPlaced

^^ I have vertigo just looking at that picture:lol:


----------



## SteveCourty

What's the capacity of that?


----------



## skyperu34

What a giant tennis stadium! Impressive, stunning pictures!


----------



## ElDudarinodotcom

SteveCourty said:


> What's the capacity of that?


16100. I played a USTA tournament at Indian Wells a few months ago. It really is a beautiful complex. Stadium 2 isn't as large as the main court, but I think it's even nicer.


----------



## welch

Here is I want to say many thanks for every users. For this reason, I was amazed look at the tennis stadium. It is really impress every tennis match followers. Now, I am very interest to look 2015 tennis match. Within some days I will reserve US open tennis tickets.


----------



## Ugo Fantozzi

New problems for the building of the new stadium of Roland Garros.The next 21 march the ecologists will manifest versus the work
Source:Tennisbest


----------



## nikoooo

*Parque Roca "Mary Teran de Weiss" Stadium - Buenos Aires - Argentina*

Update of the remodeling



Freyr said:


> Una del Domingo pasado:


Renders:





































*Also the capacity will be expanded from 14,500 to 15,500 spectators*


----------



## RMB2007

@usopen:










https://twitter.com/usopen


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*WIMBLEDON / During this time*

*WIMBLEDON - During this time​*
*CENTRE COURT​*








*Court No.1​*


----------



## Chevy114

Do any of these retractable roof tennis courts have air conditioning?


----------



## canarywondergod

I think the centre court at Wimbledon is climate controlled, certainly dry air is pumped into the stadium probably at a set temperature.


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*ISTANBUL OPEN 2015 => New Tournament*

*Istanbul Open 2015​*
Less than a month to go for *TEB BNP PARIBAS Istanbul Open*,
preparations are going on at full speed at *Garanti Koza Arena*,
the location of the tournament.


----------



## Jim856796

The Rod Laver Arena and the Hisense Arena in Melbourne (which are used for the Australian Open) are used as multipurpose indoor venues year round. Now that all of the other Tennis Grand Slam venues are getting retractable roofs, would the Arthur Ashe Stadium, Centre Court and No. 1 Court of Wimbledon, and the Philippe Chatrier Court be used as multipurpose indoor venues also?

(Knowing the advantages of a retractable roof, just throwing out random possibilities here.)


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Warsaw:


Legia:






































Warszawianka:


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Olimpia Poznan.


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Sopot:


----------



## desertpunk

*Arthur Ashe 4/13*


Retractable Roof Installation at Arthur Ashe Stadium, Queens, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


Retractable Roof Installation at Arthur Ashe Stadium, Queens, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr









https://twitter.com/usopen


----------



## Chevy114

I wish more stadiums would build into trees and nature like that tennis complex did!


----------



## Chevy114

How real is this or should I just say is it fake? A Dubai underwater tennis stadium?

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/underwater-tennis-stadium--latest-dubai-project-pitch-590153.html


----------



## RMB2007

Arthur Ashe Stadium roof. @tennisfitz:










https://twitter.com/tennisfitz


----------



## will101

Chevy114 said:


> How real is this or should I just say is it fake? A Dubai underwater tennis stadium?
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/underwater-tennis-stadium--latest-dubai-project-pitch-590153.html


It's a fake. This is an artist conception of a room in a proposed underwater hotel in Dubai. You may notice similarities.










If it _was_ real, those would be some awfully big fish.


----------



## Chevy114

Dang that would have been cool though!


----------



## will101

Chevy114 said:


> Dang that would have been cool though!


Maybe fun to watch on TV, but you couldn't pay me enough to go down there.


----------



## Sarah92ali

I love Roland Garros..... I wish I could go this year.


----------



## Sarah92ali

Arthur Ashe..... one of my most favored Tennis courts.. I love Philip Shatrie too


----------



## Jordan Tan

but the neighborhood of flushing meadow is not special, particularly north of arthur ashe stadium close to city field ; willets point boulevard and 35th-38th ave.... :nuts:


----------



## RMB2007

*Arthur Ashe Stadium*



















Info, video and extra images in the link below:

www.wsj.com/articles/slowly-a-roof-rises-over-arthur-ashe-stadium-in-queens-1430906401


----------



## Chevy114

I didn't want to like this, but I think it could even look better than Wimbledon's roof!


----------



## RMB2007

@wcbs880:










https://twitter.com/wcbs880


----------



## BJK 5106

*İstanbul Tennis Complex | 1 Arena (8.000) + 91 Court *









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pb.346690825472000.-2207520000.1432622323.&type=1


----------



## RMB2007

*Forest Hills Tennis Stadium*

@TomKaminskiWCBS:










https://twitter.com/TomKaminskiWCBS


----------



## skyperu34

Arthur Ashe is looking fabulous!!!!


----------



## RMB2007

*Wimbledon*












> *The All England Lawn Tennis Club (AELTC) has appointed UK-based architecture firm, KSS, to provide a full range of architectural and design services for the redevelopment of the No.1 Court at Wimbledon.*
> 
> The No.1 Court upgrades will include the construction of a new fixed and bespoke retractable roof providing cover to the entire playing surface allowing for uninterrupted play throughout The Championships.
> 
> *The reconfigured No.1 Court includes the improvement of public facilities, 15 new hospitality suites on a completely remodelled level, catering facilities, commentary boxes and improved seating bringing the overall capacity to over 12,000 seats.*
> 
> In addition, the redevelopment will provide the backdrop to a major new landscaped entrance plaza, whilst also providing spectacular views over the outer courts, which is part of a wider masterplan at Wimbledon.
> 
> The new retractable roof will improve the distinctive character of the No.1 Court and allow for natural light to reach the grass on the court creating optimum spectator comfort and player performance maintaining the tradition of the historic show court. In 2009, similar work was carried out at Wimbledon with a 16m-high retractable roof installed at Centre Court ushering in a new era at the All England Lawn Tennis Club.
> 
> *KSS will be progressing the designs up to construction, which will be phased after this year’s Championships over a four-year period and is scheduled to be completed in 2019.* The new designs will conserve Wimbledon’s unique and special heritage, enhancing the environment and spectator experience, providing an exciting future for the AELTC retaining its status as the premier Grand Slam event in world tennis.


www.psam.uk.com/the-redevelopment-of-wimbledons-no-1-court


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Arthur Ashe Stadium*
> 
> @wcbs880:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/wcbs880


Some additional renders:




























http://silvermangroup-dev.com/usopen/#Gallery


----------



## EPA001

^^ Great updates.  When will the renewed Arthur Ashe Stadium be finished? :dunno:


----------



## RMB2007

EPA001 said:


> ^^ Great updates.  When will the renewed Arthur Ashe Stadium be finished? :dunno:


It's being done in phases, so will be completed by 2016.


----------



## wojtek354

where the us open final will be held as the main stadium is uc?


----------



## RMB2007

wojtek354 said:


> where the us open final will be held as the main stadium is uc?


It's a phased development, so matches will still be played at Arthur Ashe Stadium as construction work will be halted whilst the tournament takes place. After the tournament work on the roof will restart again.


----------



## kichigai

Next stage of Melbourne Park redevelopment
C/O poster SYDNEY



SYDNEY said:


> *NEW LOOK ROD LAVER ARENA UNVEILED*
> 
> After almost 30 years as one of the world’s favourite sports and entertainment venues, Rod Laver Arena is getting a bold new makeover that will ensure it continues to host the best events in Australia.
> 
> The multi-million dollar refurbishment, part of the $700+ million Melbourne Park Redevelopment project, will significantly enhance every aspect of the customer experience and rejuvenate the external design of the iconic venue.
> A suite of new developments are aimed directly at improving the event experience for patrons, including:
> •
> A striking new eastern annex which will be become the main public entrance to the arena and provide new public amenities.
> •
> New food and beverage outlets that will cater for a wide variety of dining options, including outlets on the floor level providing patrons with easier access to food and drinks during shows.
> •
> Upgraded bathroom facilities with more toilets, including a Changing Places toilet to cater for patrons with disabilities.
> •
> Increased disability access including universal access to the seating bowl.
> 
> *More *...


----------



## BJK 5106

*İstanbul Tennis Complex | 1 Arena (8.000) + 91 Court *



















https://www.facebook.com/KozaWOS/photos_stream


----------



## °_BRABANT_°

it looks a little bit as Schalke stadium


----------



## wojtek354

really fast development in istambul


----------



## RMB2007

*Arthur Ashe Stadium*










https://twitter.com/SportsBizWiz


----------



## renshapratama

BJK 5106 said:


> *İstanbul Tennis Complex | 1 Arena (8.000) + 91 Court *
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/KozaWOS/photos_stream


what a great stadium, greetings from Indonesia


----------



## °_BRABANT_°

°_BRABANT_° said:


> it looks a little bit as Schalke stadium


almost the same


----------



## usernametaken

Quite different except the colour of the roof if you ask me.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *The Greenbrier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...1gHjXvVjnP5GZB-oEbBlUHQ&bvm=bv.74649129,d.ZGU





> Agassi defeats Sampras (6-7, 6-3, 10-5) at the grand opening of Center Court at Creekside over the weekend.












https://twitter.com/The_Greenbrier


----------



## JYDA

lol they must have been well paid. They hate each other. Last time they played an exhibition at Indian Wells they got into a passive-aggressive pissing match.


----------



## Langers

Grizzly Bear said:


> Sopot:


Wow this is a stunning location! Still used??


----------



## burroughsmvp

Tennis at the Erwin Center in Austin


----------



## HUSKER

Is that a tree in the middle of the stands at sopot?


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Wimbledon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.psam.uk.com/the-redevelopment-of-wimbledons-no-1-court























> *The reconfigured No.1 Court includes the improvement of public facilities, 15 new hospitality suites on a completely remodelled level, catering facilities, commentary boxes and improved seating bringing the overall capacity to over 12,000 seats.* The redevelopment will also provide the backdrop to a major new landscaped entrance plaza, whilst also providing spectacular views over the outer courts which is part of a wider Master Plan at Wimbledon.
> 
> KSS will be progressing the designs up to construction which will be phased after this year’s Championships over a four-year period and is scheduled to be completed in 2019.


www.kssgroup.com/news/2015/wimbledon-no.1-court.php


----------



## BJK 5106

*İstanbul Tennis Complex | 1 Arena (8.000) + 91 Court*










+3 photos : https://www.facebook.com/KozaWOS/ph...story_fbid=536087003199047&id=346690825472000


----------



## RobH

So with Court 1 they're squaring the circle and building the same retractable roof as we see on Centre Court. Low risk (and perfectly sensible) option but might've been interesting to see something different for the circular roof.


----------



## RMB2007

*2016 Olympic Tennis Centre*





















FAAN said:


>


More images from FAAN in the link below:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125479494&postcount=2470


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*US Open Transformations - June 2015 Update*

*US Open Transformations - June 2015 Update​*







On June 10, the last piece of steel in the retractable roof superstructure over the sport’s biggest stadium, Arthur Ashe Stadium, was hoisted into place. 








The completion of this phase of the roof project represents another major milestone in the reimagining of the USTA Billie Jean King National Tennis Center, which is undergoing a total transformation aimed at making the home of the US Open one of the top sports venues in the world.








With the last piece of the roof structure in place, the process now is to start preparing the site for the 2015 US Open, which begins Aug. 31 and runs through Sept. 13.






At the conclusion of this year’s event, the retractable roof sections will be installed, along with a chilled water ventilation system that will help to control humidity inside the stadium when the roof is closed.
http://www.usopen.org


----------



## BJK 5106

*İstanbul Tennis Complex | 1 Arena (8.000) + 91 Court*

*Garanti Koza Arena (main stadium) is ready for TEB BNP Paribas İstanbul Cup (20-27 July 2015)*














































*Entry List For This Tournament*


----------



## RMB2007

*Arthur Ashe Stadium*

@AECOM:










https://twitter.com/AECOM


----------



## RobH

^^ Wow....that's an impressive structure. I always loved the aerial shots over that stadium when it was full though. I understand the need for making sure tennis can be played all the time, but it's still a shame we'll lose that.


----------



## RMB2007

*Queen's Club Centre Court*



















https://twitter.com/StephenJFarrow


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Looks like Monte-Carlo Masters on this matter. (I mean in terms of temporary stands etc :yes:


-------------------

A little pic I took...a decade ago.. just before the MC "Masters 1000" :









©PdP

---

Bonus (the same place during the Masters 1000):









©L'Observateur de Monaco


----------



## RMB2007

> The new court and bleachers for the temporary Louis Armstrong Stadium at the #USOpen are going up.












https://twitter.com/AMarshallSport


----------



## nandoer

Any news on Philippe Chatrier renovation... is it even gonna happen?


----------



## parcdesprinces

nandoer said:


> Any news on Philippe Chatrier renovation


Still planned of course (but the whole project has been delayed because of numerous appeals, all won by the FFT), here is the current schedule :



> *Phase 1 (terminée) :* Livraison des PC Organisation et Sécurité, du nouvel accueil de la FFT et du nouvel accueil des médias.
> *Phase 2 (pour le tournoi 2018) :* Livraison du bâtiment de l’organisation et du Village, des courts 7, 9 et 14 ainsi que de la porte du Fonds des Princes.
> *Phase 3 (pour le tournoi 2019) :* *Livraison du nouveau Chatrier sans le toit*, du court des Serres (a priori bouclé fin 2018), des courts 10, 11, 12, 13, 15 et 16.
> *Phase 4 (pour le tournoi 2020) :* *Livraison du toit du nouveau Chatrier (rétractable en 15 minutes)*.


*20minutes.fr*


---------------




















*NouveauRolandGarros.com*


----------



## ElvisBC

I do not understand french, bur this sounds to me like earliest 2020, probably later?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Actually, early 2020 for the roof and early 2019 for the new/refurbished/reconstructed court without the roof.


----------



## RMB2007

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## skyperu34

Fantastic Court 1 !!! The AEGON at Queen´s Club is much bigger than expected and owns a nice feeling.


----------



## ElvisBC

I only hope they havent removed henman hill, can't see it on that picture


----------



## CharlieP

ElvisBC said:


> I only hope they havent removed henman hill, can't see it on that picture


It's just out of shot beyond the top of the photo.


----------



## RMB2007

*The Boodles Tennis Challenge* 










http://www.theboodles.com/


----------



## RMB2007

https://www.instagram.com/wimbledon/










https://www.instagram.com/joetothphoto/










https://www.instagram.com/saqueganador/


----------



## nandoer

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Actually, early 2020 for the roof and early 2019 for the new/refurbished/reconstructed court without the roof.


So.. it seems that (considering Paris 2024 will be a fact -LA 202 works will start next year?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Yep, I want to believe they will!


----------



## ElvisBC

nothing better could happen to RG than Paris '24, and it is obviously very likely to happen!

still, considering where grand slam tournaments are heading, I'm bit surprised they are not building a brand new (rafa nadal :colgate: ) centre court, as an addition to lenglen and chatrier


----------



## parcdesprinces

ElvisBC said:


> I'm bit surprised they are not building *a brand new* (rafa nadal :colgate: )*centre court, as an addition to lenglen and chatrier*


Actually, that was planned/proposed by the FFT (back in 2009)...but the project has been canceled (due to numerous appeals, a-gain.. ).


---------------

*Bonus* (the canceled project of a new/additional "Centre Court")*:*


parcdesprinces said:


>


----------



## ElvisBC

I also remember there was an idea to build brand new centre court on the other side of the street. What is the actual problem there? Ownership, noise/neighbors, eco-thing, or some other crap?


----------



## parcdesprinces

ElvisBC said:


> I also remember there was an idea to build brand new centre court on the other side of the street. What is the actual problem there? Ownership, noise/neighbors,* eco-thing*, or some other crap?


This!

(The Greens at the Council of Paris strongly opposed it and obtained its cancellation )


----------



## alex_lg

*Court Central Anita Lizana*
Location: Santiago, Chile
Surface of the court: clay









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## RMB2007

https://vimeo.com/user4775937

New Louis Armstrong Stadium under construction:










Temporary stadium:










https://twitter.com/AMarshallSport


----------



## EPA001

^^ The temporary stadium seems quite small. The new Louis Armstrong Stadium will be a very good addition to the US Open facilities. kay:


----------



## RMB2007

EPA001 said:


> ^^ The temporary stadium seems quite small. The new Louis Armstrong Stadium will be a very good addition to the US Open facilities. kay:


Previous reports said the temporary stadium would be over 8,000. Guess we'll see what happens over the next few months.


----------



## parcdesprinces

:cheers:

Some more pics of the in-progress "*New-RG*":



parcdesprinces said:


> Progress of works (summer 2017):
> 
> 
> *Project:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *Tournament organisation building:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *New (5K) "Court des Serres":*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concourse of the future greenhouses surrounding the new court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *"Orangery pavilions" being refurbished:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *New (2.2K) "Court du Fonds des Princes":*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *First (105m-long) wing of the Court Philippe Chatrier retractable roof being tested in Padova, Italy:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *BONUS (English subtitled) :cheers: :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NouveauRolandGarros.com*


----------



## ElvisBC

olympic games are the best thing that could happen to roland garros


----------



## Rob73

ElvisBC said:


> I only hope they havent removed henman hill, can't see it on that picture


Isn't it now the Murray Mound?


----------



## RobH

Nope, it's the Konta Kop.


----------



## RMB2007

https://twitter.com/NPASBenson


----------



## Moth27

Can anyone photoshop a picture of Centre Court without a roof together with No. 1 Court without a roof? I'm very curious to compare their respective seating bowls.


----------



## Juan_G

*Some stadiums from my country...*

*Estadio GNP* - Monterrey, Mexico




































*
----------------------------------------------------------------


*
*Estadio Mextenis* - Acapulco, Mexico





























*
----------------------------------------------------------------*

*Estadio Pegaso *- Los Cabos, Mexico
















































*-----------------------------------------------------------*

*Estadio Telcel* - Guadalajara, Mexico.


----------



## JYDA

Moth27 said:


> Can anyone photoshop a picture of Centre Court without a roof together with No. 1 Court without a roof? I'm very curious to compare their respective seating bowls.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Much better like that IMHO.. I mean, to be honest, I've never been a big fan of roofs over [outdoor] tennis courts. (future RG/Chatrier included)


But...well...


----------



## RMB2007

New Louis Armstrong Stadium flying up:










Temporary stadium:










https://twitter.com/AMarshallSport


----------



## RMB2007

*Lindner Family Tennis Center*










Before and after:












> The Western & Southern Open plans to build a $25 million, five-story building with innovative indoor box seats and brand-new amenities for fans.
> 
> The new South Building will be constructed between the Center and Grandstand Courts, with different levels offering views of one or both marquee match courts.
> 
> The main feature is the split-level second floor hosting a restaurant and bar, which opens to cascading indoor, air-conditioned box seats, presumed to be the first in professional tennis, the tournament said in a Thursday release. The extra-wide, 252 stadium seats sit behind glass and have access to the adjoining restaurant and bar.
> 
> The third floor holds 396 new outdoor box seats and an interior space with concessions, a bar, gathering areas and restrooms.
> 
> The fourth floor includes six all-inclusive suites with 126 total seats and a shared space for food and refreshments.
> 
> The new building will more than double the interior space for fans and increase Center Court seating from 11,467 to 11,750.


www.wsopen.com/news/cincinnati_western_southern_open_south_building/


----------



## JYDA

The Rogers Cup (Canadian Open) in Montreal set a new attendance record for a one-week tennis tournament with 216,000 spectators. The previous attendance record for a one-week tournament was also set in Montreal in 2011, with a total of 213,760

Centre Court has an odd shape. One end was recycled from the old Jarry Park baseball stadium. 










This is how it looked in the 80's when the whole tournament took place within the confines of the baseball stadium.


----------



## RMB2007

> First look inside the new temporary Louis Armstrong Stadium.














> Crews put the finishing touches to the court inside Arthur Ashe Stadium.


https://twitter.com/AMarshallSport


----------



## RMB2007

> Inside the new temporary Louis Armstrong Stadium, where Caroline Wozniacki practiced this morning.






























https://twitter.com/AMarshallSport


----------



## ben77

Love the trees poking through..


----------



## ElvisBC

probably the coolest tennis stadium in the world


----------



## skyridgeline

Retractable roof tennis arena in Hangzhou (similar to the one in Shanghai).

Shanghai ...







Hangzhou ...

http://slide.zj.sina.com.cn/slide_32_35924_483797.html#p=3 (Aug 10,2017)


----------



## JYDA

skyridgeline said:


> Retractable roof tennis arena in Hangzhou (similar to the one in Shanghai).
> Hangzhou ...
> 
> http://slide.zj.sina.com.cn/slide_32_35924_483797.html#p=3 (Aug 10,2017)


I like the façade of the other Hangzhou stadium resembling female genitalia....


----------



## Nacre

Unfortunately there are not enough major tennis tournaments to use all of the world's tennis stadiums. Either new tennis complexes will become white elephants, or they will take a tournament from another location and turn that complex into a white elephant.


----------



## skyridgeline

JYDA said:


> I like the façade of the other Hangzhou stadium resembling *female genitalia*....


kay:



Nacre said:


> Unfortunately there are not enough major tennis tournaments to use all of the world's tennis stadiums. Either new tennis complexes will become white elephants, or they will take a tournament from another location and turn that complex into a white elephant.



It's just like any other arenas when the roof is closed. Remember, China is a "developing" country. They are building things they don't have.


----------



## ElvisBC

skyridgeline said:


> Retractable roof tennis arena in Hangzhou (similar to the one in Shanghai).
> 
> 
> Hangzhou ...


roof looks quite like new atlanta dome


----------



## skyridgeline

ElvisBC said:


> roof looks quite like new atlanta dome


The Mercedes-Benz Stadium ...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merce...le:Mercedes-Benz_Stadium_roof_animation_2.gif










The same concept but the one in Hangzhou has a much smaller openning. The one in Shanghai (2005) may have a bigger openning (in ~8 minutes).

By hirondelle_du (Flickr)









By Ziyang Zhou (Flickr)


----------



## aquamaroon

> US Open Tennis‏ Verified account
> @usopen
> 
> *Stunning opening night on Arthur Ashe Stadium...
> 
> #USOpen*


https://twitter.com/usopen/status/902321209983033344

:cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Great pic :cheers:! 
..but still not a big fan of the exterior of the court.


----------



## Ugo Fantozzi

_All matches outside Ashe are cancelled for Tuesday day session, but play in Ashe will continue as scheduled._


----------



## RMB2007

> A view from atop Ashe Stadium, new Armstrong under construction. To be ready for 2018 US Open












https://twitter.com/MarkBrownESPN


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice update! 2018 will be the best US OPEN venue with all stadiums open to public!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Some pics of the in-progress "*New-RG*" :cheers::




parcdesprinces said:


> Progress of works (September 2017):
> 
> 
> *Project:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *Tournament organisation building:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *New (5K) "Court des Serres":*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *"Orangery pavilions" being refurbished:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *Former Court No. 2 being demolished:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *New Courts No. 7 & No. 9:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *New (2.2K) "Court du Fonds des Princes" (aka Court No. 14):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> *New/refurbished Court Philippe Chatrier, preliminary works:*
> 
> West side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *BONUS (English subtitled) :cheers: :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NouveauRolandGarros.com*


----------



## RMB2007

> Lower and upper bowl are coming along for the new Louis Armstrong Stadium. When complete the stadium will seat 14,000 and have the 2nd retractable roof on campus.


https://twitter.com/ROSSETTIdesign


----------



## skyperu34

It´s looking great!


----------



## parcdesprinces

GFP said:


> These are some of the ATP tennis stadiums in the world. Stadiums for sale.
> 
> Hope you like. www.geniusandgerry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^


Great.. but where are the Grand Slams in you video???


----------



## RMB2007

> Found a great vantage point this morning to take this snap of the new roof going over Court No.1


https://twitter.com/LighthouseSurv


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/ROSSETTIdesign


Some renders:




























https://twitter.com/usopen


----------



## peteyrocks

*NEW LOUIS ARMSTRONG STADIUM*



RMB2007 said:


> Some renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/usopen


The New Louis Armstrong Stadium renderings look incredible. Like the fact that it's an "ALL-SEATER"....NO BLEACHER SEATS !!!! HAS A STATE OF THE ART ARENA LOOK TO IT....Hope they have other events there like maybe Davis or Fed Cup matches there...regardless... the best 2nd court stadium in the world !!!!!!


----------



## RMB2007

> The new 40,000 square foot, 104 foot tall structure will be constructed between Center Court and Grandstand Courts, with different levels offering views of one or both marquee practice courts.


https://www.experiencesouthbuilding.com


----------



## RMB2007

> No.1 Court looks just a little different...
> 
> Phase two of the No.1 Court Project is well underway, and the new roof is taking shape


https://www.instagram.com/wimbledon/


----------



## EPA001

Nice picture. kay: Though the construction process is really slow here. The new roof will be ready in 2019 as I have understood it. Is that still the target date?


----------



## matthias23

are there alreay any renders from this new Shenzhen Arena they gonna build for the WTAFinals?


----------



## SP9

Photos from Buenos Aires - Argentina 

Mary Teran de Weiss stadium 

This one is an old picture 










Yesterday



























fuente




















fuente


----------



## parcdesprinces

*PARIS - New Roland-Garros*

Progress of works (December-January 2017-2018) :cheers::


*Project:*







----------------------------


*Tournament organisation building:*










--





























----------------------------


*New Courts No. 7 & No. 9:*






























----------------------------


*New (5K) Court Simonne-Mathieu (aka "Court des Serres"):*





































--





















----------------------------


*New (2.2K) Court No. 14 (aka "Court du Fonds des Princes"):*










--





















----------------------------



*BONUS (English subtitled) :cheers: :*






*NouveauRolandGarros.com*












More info, pics & renders, etc, in its dedicated thread.


----------



## SP9

fuente


----------



## SP9




----------



## SP9

The add of the roof is because Buenos Aires will be the sede of the youth olympic games. Unfortunately won't be a tenis court this year. 









May be next year will be the principal court of the Argentina open and the matches of copa davis. 

And here is the '' Buenos Aires lawn tennis ''. That place will be the court of the Argentina Open.


----------



## Chevy114

Odd place to put the lights, is that permanent?


----------



## SP9

Chevy114 said:


> Odd place to put the lights, is that permanent?


Ja, can't be sorprised. It's Argentina :bash: 

I don't know. Let me ask.


----------



## RMB2007

*Louis Armstrong Stadium*










www.venuesnow.com/news/detail/armstrong


----------



## SP9




----------



## SP9

VIDEO 14/8/2018


----------



## jangustafsson

A picture from the *Romania v Canada #FedCup tennis event in Cluj-Napoca*, Romania (venue - Sala Polivalentă Cluj-Napoca). This is the largest tennis event in Romania to date (9100 spectators) and the *#1 sports event in this venue* to date (#2 is FIBA EuroBasket 2017).

I hope you like it! :cheers:



jangustafsson said:


>


----------



## skyridgeline

Chevy114 said:


> Odd place to put the lights, is that permanent?



With the lights much closer to the court, the light intensity can be reduced significantly - therefore, less light glare for the spectators ( and the poles are relatively small ).


----------



## CastMad

sj


----------



## RMB2007

*Louis Armstrong Stadium*










https://yotagram.com/b0bleonard/


----------



## ben77

parcdesprinces said:


> Progress of works (December-January 2017-2018)


The Simone Mathieu court is absolutely stunning, looks like it would sit well at Kew gardens..


----------



## parcdesprinces

*PARIS- New Roland Garros*

Some more recent images of the new (5K) *Court Simonne-Mathieu (aka "Court des Serres")* + the new *Courts No. 7 & No. 9* & new (2.2K) *Court No. 18 (aka "Court du Fonds des Princes")*:




ZeusUpsistos said:


> Images du chantier datant du 20 février sur le site du projet :
> 
> Courts 7 et 9 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court 18 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court Simonne-Mathieu :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nouveaurolandgarros.com/ndeg6-ou-en-sont-les-travaux-de-modernisation-du-stade-roland-garros


----------



## RMB2007

*Louis Armstrong Stadium*



















https://twitter.com/AMarshallSport


----------



## Arislu

parcdesprinces said:


> Some more recent images of the new (5K) *Court Simonne-Mathieu (aka "Court des Serres")* + the new *Courts No. 7 & No. 9* & new (2.2K) *Court No. 18 (aka "Court du Fonds des Princes")*:


cant wait to see it finished


----------



## RMB2007

> A cool feature of the new Louis Armstrong Stadium is the terra cotta louvers on the north and south sides of the stadium. They're angled like window blinds, but permanent static features. They'll keep wind, rain and sun out while allowing a natural air flow around the stadium.






























https://twitter.com/AMarshallSport


----------



## RMB2007

^^







































> Work on the new stadium will be completed within the next 10 weeks, according to Zausner, who was one of three people to speak with the media, alongside USTA President and Chairman of the Board Katrina Adams and Rossetti President and CEO Matt Rossetti, the lead architecture firm behind the design.
> 
> The opening of Louis Armstrong Stadium will also bring to completion the five-year, $600 million strategic transformation of the tennis center. In total, around 85 percent of the grounds has been improved over the past five years, headlined by the addition of a retractable roof over Arthur Ashe Stadium and a new 8,125-seat Grandstand Stadium.
> 
> The fabric for the roof is currently being installed and should be completed within the next month. For this to happen, the roof will need to be shut manually; the first test of the electronic opening and closing mechanism is likely to take place in early July.
> 
> There are now 250 construction workers on site each day putting finishing touches to various elements of the stadium, both public-facing and behind-the-scenes.
> 
> The masonry for the concession stands and bathrooms is now 98 percent complete, meaning teams of mechanics, electricians and plumbers can work throughout the concourses that encompass the entire stadium. Simultaneously, crews are creating the new broadcast booths and commissary kitchens.
> 
> It features 14,000 seats, almost 40 percent more than the 10,200 capacity of the previous stadium of the same name, as well as an innovative design to keep fans cool and dry. A total of 7,400 seats in the upper bowl will be general admission, with the other 6,600 seats in the lower bowl reserved for Louis Armstrong Stadium ticket holders.
> 
> The stadium will have a retractable roof – the largest second stadium with a roof at the Grand Slam level – in addition to natural ventilation that encourages air flow throughout the entire stadium. Through its design, it will be the first naturally ventilated tennis stadium with a retractable roof in the world.
> 
> The way it works is that thousands of angled, overlapping terra cotta panels have been installed on the north and south sides of the stadium. Think of them as giant, horizontal window blinds that block out part of the sun.


www.usopen.org/en_US/news/articles/...armstrong_stadium_to_exceed_expectations.html


----------



## peteyrocks59

*Louis Armstrong Stadium Virtual View*

Here is a virtual view website from usopen.org which will gives you a GREAT insight of what Louis Armstrong Stadium will look like from the inside seating bowl. Make a note: you can only click on the lower bowl seating because those are the reversed seats in the stadium. The upper bowl is general admission but regardless you will see what the seating bowl looks like. Make sure you click on the expanded view to get a full page perspective and navigate with your mouse around the seating area you clicked on in the expanded view. Then to get out of full page hit your esc key on your computer keyboard. "ALL" SEATS IN THE STADIUM ARE INDIVIDUAL SEATS !!! THE STADIUM LOOKS SIMPLY SPECTACULAR FROM THE INSIDE !!!! HERE IS THE WEBSITE.

http://usopenlouisarmstrong.io-media.com/web/index.html

YOU MIGHT HAVE TO COPY AND PASTE THIS WEBSITE ON A NEW WEB BROWSER SESSION because I had issues clicking on the above link but a copy and paste should work. MY APOLOGIES IF I'VE CAUSED ANY CONFUSION....THE WEBSITE HOWEVER IS A MUST SEE !!!!


----------



## Emiliano FR

whats is name of stadium 2 of mextenis?


----------



## matthias23

parcdesprinces said:


> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> *New Courts No. 7 & No. 9:*


Watching RG on TV the last few days, and i have to say the new organisation Building is fugly as hell.
And a horrible backdrop for the new Court 7 and Court 9.

why not building something with a wooden facade? 
while watching Court 7 it looks like a industrial building in a abandon suburb :bash:


----------



## EPA001

^^ Well opinions can vary I guess. And quality-wise the new courts and buildings are a major improvement imho.


----------



## matthias23

EPA001 said:


> ^^ Well opinions can vary I guess. And quality-wise the new courts and buildings are a major improvement imho.


when you do nothing for 24 yrs on your courts then everything would be a improvement.

And i like the new Court Simone Mathieu, but the organisation Building is horrible to me


----------



## parcdesprinces

matthias23 said:


> *when you do nothing for 24 yrs *on your courts then everything would be a improvement.


:laugh:

LOL, you don't seem to know RG courts very well it seems... 

Anyway.. hno:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Speaking of which, regarding the new "Organization Building"...here is a very recent pic:











*capital.fr*


----------



## matthias23

inside it might look nice, but from outside ....


----------



## will101

matthias23 said:


> Watching RG on TV the last few days, and i have to say the new organisation Building is fugly as hell.
> And a horrible backdrop for the new Court 7 and Court 9.
> 
> why not building something with a wooden facade?
> while watching Court 7 it looks like a industrial building in a abandon suburb :bash:


My first thought was it looked like a prison.


----------



## SP9

Parque Roca - Buenos Aires - Argentina


----------



## RMB2007

> Aerial of the construction progress of Louis Armstrong #Stadium at @usta.


https://twitter.com/RossettiMatt


----------



## skyperu34

The Louis Armstrong stadium looks amazing, it´s practically an indoor arena.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/CincyTennis





















https://twitter.com/CincyTennis


----------



## peteyrocks59

*Louis Armstrong Stadium Continues to take shape.*

https://www.usopen.org/en_US/news/g..._armstrong_construction_june_2018.html?chip=3


----------



## RMB2007

> We're putting together the finishing touches to centre court at the luxurious Stoke Park for next week's The Boodles 2018 tournament


https://twitter.com/gleventsuk


----------



## RMB2007

*Wimbledon*










https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/murray-s-big-wimbledon-threat-harry-kane-3b92g5zxt


----------



## the Ludovico center

RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/CincyTennis


What an awful design (elitist, status obsessed)

That fugly (no doubt VIP-only) monolith thing blocks the view of the poor peeps who are going to sit behind it at the corners


----------



## Bobby3

It'd be cool to see the New York Liberty move into Louis Armstrong.


----------



## matthias23

the Ludovico center said:


> What an awful design (elitist, status obsessed)
> 
> That fugly (no doubt VIP-only) monolith thing blocks the view of the poor peeps who are going to sit behind it at the corners


indeed fugly !
who planned that shit?


----------



## RMB2007

> Western & Southern Open's new South Building has its debut


https://www.cincinnati.com/story/sp...rn-opens-new-south-building-debuts/805187002/


----------



## Nacre

It is kind of amazing to me that they can get so many to sit out in the sun in August in Cincinnati.


----------



## RMB2007

> Three weeks left on the construction of the new Louis Armstrong Stadium at the #USOpen. Here's a sneak peak of how work is progressing. Once the final seats are in place behind the north baseline, the court can start going down. The countdown is on.


https://twitter.com/AMarshallSport


----------



## RMB2007

Link to the Court Philippe Chatrier redevelopment thread:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=870426


----------



## RMB2007

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/sport/ten...the-action/ar-AAzlUyM?fullscreen=true#image=3


----------



## peteyrocks59

*UNBELIEVABLE !!!!!*



RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/AMarshallSport


Incredible pictures !!!! ...... I think I once said that this is the finest Court 1 Stadium of all the Slams and all of Tennis...Let me add that the New Louis Armstrong Stadium is probably one of the finest tennis stadiums period !!!!


----------



## DimitriB

peteyrocks59 said:


> Incredible pictures !!!! ...... I think I once said that this is the finest Court 1 Stadium of all the Slams and all of Tennis...Let me add that the New Louis Armstrong Stadium is probably one of the finest tennis stadiums period !!!!


Is the stadium going to be used for other sports than tennis only?


----------



## RMB2007

> Retractable roof could be coming to Rogers Cup
> 
> Inclement weather postponed matches at this year's Rogers Cup. Now organizers of the Montreal edition are considering upgrades including a retractable roof over IGA Stadium.
> 
> A retractable roof is projected to cost upwards of $70 million and could still be four years away.


https://globalnews.ca/news/4379463/[email protected]_Montreal&utm_medium=Twitter


----------



## RMB2007

*Louis Armstrong Stadium*



















https://twitter.com/AMarshallSport

*Lindner Family Tennis Center*










https://twitter.com/CincyTennis


----------



## Hexter

Perth Arena configured for Hopman Cup:


----------



## RMB2007

*Louis Armstrong Stadium*




























https://twitter.com/ByJoeFleming


----------



## Andre_idol

Looking good but main TV camera angle a bit too high.


----------



## matthias23

Andre_idol said:


> Looking good but main TV camera angle a bit too high.


just came here to complain about the Camera angle, burt you beat me.

The court looks really nice, something different to all the other Slam Show courts


----------



## EPA001

^^ I agree about the height of the camera position. Maybe they can change that later on? For the rest I think it is a beautiful new court, a true hgh quality addition to the tennis complex here.


----------



## flierfy

This new Louis Armstrong Stadium looks terrible. I suppose that one can't expect a decently shaped tennis court when the design of it is mainly determined by the length of the roof trusses. As for capacity, does this new Louis Armstrong Stadium really provide 14'000 seats? It looks more like 8'000 to me.


----------



## EPA001

^^ 14,061 seats.

See: US Open jazzes up Louis Armstrong Stadium to complete $600m rebuild


----------



## ESPImperium

Not seen the Louis Armstrong on TV yet, but it defiantly looks as if it could host a few music gigs and or a few WWE Live events in there. As Ive said before, it bemuses me that many tennis venues are only used for 3-5 weeks a year and the rest of the year they are vacant. Wimbledon i understand, Roland Garros as well to a point. The rest are mostly vacant, i know Rod Laver does gigs i know, and their court 1 is a velodrome in Melbourne. Aside from the arena based 1000/500/250s for the ATP and WTA others, the rest are vacant monoliths that don't get used much.


----------



## H.U.S.T.L.E.

ESPImperium said:


> Not seen the Louis Armstrong on TV yet, but it defiantly looks as if it could host a few music gigs and or a few WWE Live events in there. As Ive said before, it bemuses me that many tennis venues are only used for 3-5 weeks a year and the rest of the year they are vacant. Wimbledon i understand, Roland Garros as well to a point. The rest are mostly vacant, i know Rod Laver does gigs i know, and their court 1 is a velodrome in Melbourne. Aside from the arena based 1000/500/250s for the ATP and WTA others, the rest are vacant monoliths that don't get used much.


I agree with you. StubHub Center's tennis arena hosts boxing events on a regular basis and they do well there. Louie Armstrong Stadium looks like it would be a nice size for boxing or wrestling events.

However, I think part of the reason these venues aren't utilized for other events very often is two-fold: 

1) I think tennis folks tend to be a little uppity and would consider using their marquee venues for such events beneath them, and 

2) They don't really need to utilize them more often because they make so much money during their marquee events. The two-week period of the US Open makes over $100 million in ticket revenue annually.


----------



## RMB2007

> U.S. Open Adds New Camera Position in Armstrong Stadium
> 
> After many complaints about the television view, tournament organizers ripped out 16 seats to add a lower camera
> 
> “We didn’t want to wait a year, we wanted to make this change in real time,” said USTA spokesman Chris Widmaier. “We believe that this has had a major effect on the television viewing angle and at this point we’re satisfied.”


https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-op...tion-in-armstrong-stadium-1535569006?mod=e2tw


----------



## Rob73

Really it looks pretty ugly if you ask me. It’s no Wimbledon No. 1 Court or Court Suzanne Lenglen, it could be any arena in any city anywhere in the world.


----------



## EroE09

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Wimbledon will never need the full golf course site. However, you can't buy part of a golf course. Potentially they will want to add accommodation as well as new courts. One extra show court perhaps but there are only so many matches that are worthy of a show court, especially in the 2nd week when the schedule thins out. A tennis school might be a good idea. Planning permission will not be easy. What they do with the land they do not need and don't expect ever to need will be interesting. If some of the site could be used for housing they would surely sell it.
> 
> Looking at the picture above I wouldn't be surprised if they did away with the courts between Centre and Number 1. It gets crowded there and it could be much more spacious/comfortable with courts on the golf course site. Possible to add facilities and perhaps some seats to that end of Centre Court also.


what is about to add a big parking area? Maybe a Car Park with a Grass Roof as a Park for a Public Viewing like on Murray Mountain/Henmann Hill?


----------



## RMB2007

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Wimbledon will never need the full golf course site. However, you can't buy part of a golf course. Potentially they will want to add accommodation as well as new courts. One extra show court perhaps but there are only so many matches that are worthy of a show court, especially in the 2nd week when the schedule thins out. A tennis school might be a good idea. Planning permission will not be easy. What they do with the land they do not need and don't expect ever to need will be interesting. If some of the site could be used for housing they would surely sell it.
> 
> Looking at the picture above I wouldn't be surprised if they did away with the courts between Centre and Number 1. It gets crowded there and it could be much more spacious/comfortable with courts on the golf course site. Possible to add facilities and perhaps some seats to that end of Centre Court also.


I'm going with the following:

Additional parking

Hotel

More courts to host the qualifying tournament

Relocating some courts in order to expand Centre Court to 17,000

New show court that features a retractable roof and retractable court in order to allow the venue to host other events

Permanent restaurants, bars and shops to replace the temporary ones they currently install for the tournament

More media facilities


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

RMB2007 said:


> I'm going with the following:
> 
> Additional parking
> 
> Hotel
> 
> More courts to host the qualifying tournament
> 
> Relocating some courts in order to expand Centre Court to 17,000
> 
> New show court that features a retractable roof and retractable court in order to allow the venue to host other events
> 
> Permanent restaurants, bars and shops to replace the temporary ones they currently install for the tournament
> 
> More media facilities


No doubt they will want more parking but I'm not sure they will be allowed very much.

The hotel and qualifying courts are complementary. 

I'm not sure what capacity they could expand centre court to without adding seats too far from the action but the royal box end could be expanded significantly.

Interesting idea about a true multi-purpose arena. That would anger the nimbies. Traffic and crowds for a fortnight are one thing but regular events throughout the year are something else.

I wonder if they would want to re-organise the buses that bring people up from Wimbledon station? I can't recall how that works as I've walked up when I've been.


----------



## will101

More trusses going up over Court 1 at Wimbledon today. Tweeted by Tim Newcomb.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055048450918756353


----------



## aquamaroon

So with both Wimbledon and the US Open getting retractable roofs for their No. 2 courts, will Roland Garros and the Australian Open follow suit? (_that is if they already haven't!_)


----------



## Christchurch

aquamaroon said:


> So with both Wimbledon and the US Open getting retractable roofs for their No. 2 courts, will Roland Garros and the Australian Open follow suit? (_that is if they already haven't!_)


The Australian Open is a step ahead of everyone with the addition of a roof over Margaret Court Arena (court 3) in recent years making it 3 retractable roofs for them! :cheers:


----------



## EPA001

^^ Indeed, the Melbourne facility for the Australian Open was way ahead of the other Grand Slam venues and with now 3 courts with a retractable roof they are still in the lead. At Roland Garros a new Court Philippe Chatrier is being build right now. It will be ready for the 2019 event but the retractable roof will be added before the 2020 event (if I am not mistaken).


----------



## deebs

The new main entry to Rod Laver arena at Melbourne Park is nearing completion: this is the biggest refresh of the stadium since it was built in 1987.

The next phase of the decade-long expansion of the whole precinct will begin after the 2019 Australian Open, and include a new 6000 capacity open-air show court between Rod Laver and the (former) Hi-Sense Arena, as well as new player and media facilities.





































-----

deebs


----------



## deebs

ESPImperium said:


> Not seen the Louis Armstrong on TV yet, but it defiantly looks as if it could host a few music gigs and or a few WWE Live events in there. As Ive said before, it bemuses me that many tennis venues are only used for 3-5 weeks a year and the rest of the year they are vacant. Wimbledon i understand, Roland Garros as well to a point. The rest are mostly vacant, i know Rod Laver does gigs i know, and their court 1 is a velodrome in Melbourne. Aside from the arena based 1000/500/250s for the ATP and WTA others, the rest are vacant monoliths that don't get used much.




Three of the stadia at Melbourne Park get regular use outside of the Australian Open - they've done a pretty good job over the years ensuring each new venue can be used for a variety of events. The trust that manages the precinct also coordinates the adjacent AAMI Park rectangular stadium, which hosts round-ball football as well as rugby and concerts (I saw Paul McCartney there last year!).



Between now and the Australian Open the three "tennis" arenas will host:



*Rod Laver*

Andre Rieu violinist

The Wiggles

Kevin Hart 

Jim Jeffries (comedy)

Shania Twain

Twenty One Pilots



*Margaret Court Arena*

League of Legends eSports

David Byrne

Bloc Party

FIBA basketball qualifiers

Ministry of Sound



*Melbourne Arena (was Hi-Sense)*

Basketball

Professional Bull Riding

Dance Sport Championships

Cycling

The Prodigy

Go Pop







-----



deebs


----------



## aquamaroon

h/t RMB2007, here's Hard Rock Stadium, the home of the Miami Dolphins of the NFL, in its "center court" mode for the Miami Open.











https://twitter.com/tccjanet

Huh. That's...something...


----------



## RMB2007

> Aerial shot of the grounds in autumn...


https://twitter.com/usopen/status/1068188582920183808


----------



## RobH

> *Wimbledon expansion plans set to advance after golf club votes to sell*
> 
> Wimbledon's expansion plans have taken a step forward after a neighbouring golf club voted to sell its land.
> 
> The All England Lawn Tennis Club (AELTC) made a reported £65m offer to buy the Wimbledon Park Golf Club land.
> 
> AELTC says a vote has gone in its favour with the transfer - pending court approval - set to go through on 21 December. The deal will see AELTC's land roughly triple in size.
> 
> Wimbledon Park will continue to operate as a golf course until December 2021.
> 
> Seventy-five percent approval was required from members of the golf club, and after a meeting in Westminster on Thursday evening, 82.2% voted in favour in a secret ballot.
> 
> Each of the club's approximately 750 members, which include TV presenters Piers Morgan and Ant and Dec, will now be at least £85,000 better off.
> 
> The AELTC already owns the lease to the land, but would have had to wait until 2041 for it to expire.
> 
> The new land will also allow for many more practice courts and better facilities for those who currently queue to enter the grounds on the perimeter of the golf club as well as increasing the local community's access to the site for the other 50 weeks of the year.


More @ https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/tennis/...s_mchannel=social&ns_linkname=english_regions


----------



## Dazzman77

*Rod Laver Arena Roof upgrade*

https://twitter.com/9NewsMelb/statu...ralian-toujours-a-la-pointe-de-la-technologie

I had no idea they've spent the last three years significantly upgrading the roof at Rod Laver Arena. They've now cut down the time it takes to close from 30 minutes to under 5 minutes. Incredible on top of all the other major improvements made to the venue.


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Roland-Garros - PARIS*

Little update - Progress of works (December 2018) :


*Project:*









----------------------------




*Demolition-Reconstruction of the (15K) Court Philippe-Chatrier (aka "Court Central"):*





















-----------



*BONUS:*

*New (5K) Court Simonne-Mathieu (aka "Court des Serres"):*










*NouveauRolandGarros.com*


----------



## ElvisBC

parcdesprinces said:


> ....
> *New (5K) Court Simonne-Mathieu (aka "Court des Serres"):*


is this across the street or still within RG complex?


----------



## RMB2007

> The stadium named in honour of Australian tennis legend Ken Rosewall will acquire a roof in 2019 as part of a $50.5 million upgrade to Ken Rosewall Arena and the Sydney Olympic Park Tennis Centre.
> 
> The project, announced on January 4th by New South Wales Premier Gladys Berejiklian and Sports Minister Stuart Ayres, includes:
> 
> The construction of a canopy roof structure over Ken Rosewall Arena and Show Court 1
> 
> Upgrades to player and media facilities
> 
> Additional lighting, seating and public amenities
> 
> A new sprung floor to allow for multi-sport use.
> 
> Work on the Tennis Centre upgrade is expected to commence in early 2019 and the first stage will be complete in November 2019.
> 
> The upgrades will not only create an all-weather venue for tennis in Sydney but also allow for other events such as Super Netball to share the multi-sport facilities.


https://www.tennis.com.au/nsw/news/2019/01/04/13748


----------



## parcdesprinces

ElvisBC said:


> is this across the street or still within RG complex?


This new court is indeed located across the street (inside the _Serres d'Auteuil_ botanical garden), but this street (located on the left of the pic I posted above) is actually closed to traffic and incorporated into Roland Garros during the two weeks* of the tournament.



*BTW, the rest of the year, the new greenhouses surrounding this court will be accessible for free to the _Serres d'Auteuil_ visitors.


----------



## skyperu34

Great updates! I´m curious how good the Hard Rock Stadium will look during matches.


----------



## RMB2007

*Madrid Open*



> Plans have been revealed for an expansion of La Caja Mágica, home of leading tennis tournament the Madrid Open.
> 
> ABC said the expansion plan entails the development of a new 7,500-capacity stadium, along with four new outdoor courts and a covered sports court for the neighbourhood of San Fermín (Usera) in which La Caja Mágica is located.
> 
> The project has been budgeted at around €4.73m (£4.19m/$5.39m) and is expected to be completed in 2022.


https://www.thestadiumbusiness.com/2019/01/16/expansion-plan-revealed-madrids-la-caja-magica/


----------



## Andre_idol

Wow, wasn´t expecting that so soon!


----------



## aquamaroon

From the Miami Open's twitter page, some shots from around Hard Rock Stadium of preparations for the tournament:
































And from the Twitter page of Hard Rock Stadium CEO Tom Garfinkel, some shots of the construction of the stands for center court (_h/t RMB2007_):


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Roland-Garros - PARIS*

Some pics of the u/c new RG :cheers::



*New Tournament Organisation Building (opened last season):*














































































































----------------------------


*New Courts No. 7 & No. 9 (opened last season):*





























----------------------------


*Demolition-Reconstruction of the (15.3K) Court Philippe-Chatrier (aka "Court Central" | opening next april -without the roof):*

A new render (with the wooden seats) + a section of all the underground facilities under the new stands and the organisation building


















--

Progress of works (January 2019)





































----------------------------


*Refurbished (10K) Court Suzanne-Lenglen (completed):*















































----------------------------


*New/Refurbished "Orangery Pavilions" (opened last season):*
























































----------------------------


*New (5K) Court Simonne-Mathieu (aka "court des Serres" | completed):*




















----------------------------


*New (2.2K) Court No. 14 (aka "Court du Fonds des Princes" | opened last season):*











*NouveauRolandGarros.com*


----------



## ben77

Like the wooden seats.. How will these wear on outdoor courts?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Well, the French company which provided such seats, said that those very original wooden seats are very, very resistant, and very weather-proof... (not to mention that the wood used for those seats, comes from France = Take that you globish & polluting world :baeh3

:bowtie:


----------



## Andre_idol

^^Do you know if the works on the Philippe-Chatrier have any delay? I´m not an expert but have that structure ready in May will be quite an achievement!


----------



## RMB2007

> Memorial Drive Tennis Centre will be covered with a new roof as part of a $10 million upgrade that will boost its chances of hosting more international events.
> 
> The 5000-capacity venue – which today hosts the Davis Cup tie between Australia and Bosnia/Herzegovina – will be covered by a canopy by the end of the year, according to the State Government.
> 
> The upgrade will allow year-round use of Memorial Drive, including for concerts, community events and other sports, such as netball and basketball.
> 
> The canopy will be fully funded by taxpayers. Cox Architecture, which was behind Adelaide Oval’s redevelopment, has produced designs for the upgrade.


https://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news...e/news-story/8e85883fc49c58de827826e4d8e633e8


----------



## RMB2007

> A new 8,000-seat stadium will be built in Zhengzhou after the Chinese city was awarded hosting rights for a new WTA Premier tennis event.
> 
> The new tournament will take place in the week following the US Open grand slam tournament, offering prize money of $1m (£767,000/€875,000) in 2019 and $1.5m in 2020.
> 
> The 8,000-seat stadium will form part of a wide-ranging facility, which is scheduled to be completed for the 2020 tournament.
> 
> The Zhengzhou event will be operated by sports and entertainment organisation APG, Central Plains Tennis Centre and the China Open.


https://www.thestadiumbusiness.com/2019/02/05/zhengzhou-build-8000-seat-stadium-new-wta-event/


----------



## The Real Gazmon

What's the total seated capacity for each Grand Slam venue? As in total overall not just individual courts?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Andre_idol said:


> ^^Do you know if the works on the Philippe-Chatrier *have any delay*?


Nope, not yet.. They're still on schedule apparently (at least according to the FFT and the man in charge of the "new-RG" works)... so let's wait & see about that... opcorn:..

Anyway, we have to keep in mind that numerous works of the new Court Chatrier/Central (including several of the VIP areas/facilities etc, not to mention the roof of course) are planned to be completed next year, i.e. for the *2020* tournament.


----------



## parcdesprinces

The Real Gazmon said:


> What's the total seated capacity for each Grand Slam venue? As in total overall not just individual courts?


Well, here it is regarding Roland Garros (French Open):

*15.3K* (expanded from 14.6K this year) + *10K* + *5K* (from this year) + *3.5K* (demolished next year) + *2.2K* (from last year)..

^^ = The five major courts over here ( = those with permanent/fixed tiers/stands; going to be four major courts in 2020, the 80s "old" Court No1 being planed to be torn down), out of 18 courts... 
...the rest, aka "courts annexes" are from *200/300 seats to 1K in average* (temporary tiers/stands for most of them).


----------


P.S. Here is a map of the whole complex/RG Stadium (from 2020; during the tournament):










---

BONUS: (still from 2020; the rest of the year, the new "Place des Mousquetaires" next to the new Court Chatrier, along with the new greenhouses surrounding the new (5K) Court Simonne-Mathieu, will be open to everyone for free)










*NouveauRolandGarros.com*


----------



## RMB2007

*Kuwait International Tennis Complex*












> Kuwait's mega tennis complex on track for 2019 opening
> 
> Global architecture group CallisonRTKL said steady progress was being made on the 263,430-sq-m Sheikh Jaber Al Abdullah Al Jaber Al Sabah International Tennis Complex, which is expected to elevate Kuwait to be among the Middle East’s preferred destinations for the international professional tennis circuit.
> 
> Planned to open later this year and draw some 11 million visitors annually, the new 264,000-sq-m complex sets a new standard in the planning and design of sport-driven districts, said a statement from the company.
> 
> A major brand of leading design and consultancy firm Arcadis, CRTKL said it had designed the complex to include the headquarters of the Kuwait Tennis Federation as well as eight open-air courts; a 5,000-seat covered multi-purpose arena; a 1,600-seat centre court; a fitness centre; a five-star hotel; retail and dining venues, and ancillary facilities.


www.tradearabia.com/news/CONS_350936.html


----------



## willygtoc

*Mextennis Stadium* in Acapulco, Mexico.

Venue of the Mexican Open. 






























The future venue of the open in 2021:


----------



## ElvisBC

willygtoc said:


> *Mextennis Stadium* in Acapulco, Mexico.
> 
> The future venue of the open in 2021:


keeping the same site or moving it away from the beach?


----------



## vanel

will move, will no longer be on the beach


----------



## willygtoc

ElvisBC said:


> keeping the same site or moving it away from the beach?


----------



## aquamaroon

Circa March 5, some shots of the Miami Open in its new home of Hard Rock Stadium and surrounding grounds:









































https://twitter.com/MiamiOpen/status/1103024878633078784


----------



## isaidso

*Aviva Centre at York University, Toronto*









Courtesy of Tennis Canada


----------



## RMB2007

> The No.1 Court Project is nearly complete


https://twitter.com/Wimbledon


----------



## isaidso

Has Wimbledon always been on grass? I did some digging and it seems lots of tournaments have changed the surface they play on. The Canadian Open started in 1881 at the Toronto Lawn Tennis Club. I'm assuming they played on grass but does any one know if this is true? I know that they played on clay up till 1978 and have played on hard court 1979 to present.


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*FRENCH OPEN : New Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (06 May 2019)*

*ROLAND-GARROS : Nouveau Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (photo prise le 6 mai 2019)*










_*Le court central de Roland-Garros a été repensé de fond en comble. (source: Eric Baudet / Divergence pour le JDD)*_​


----------



## emulajavi

RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/Wimbledon


I don’t like the ‘downsloping roofs’ of Wimbledon. Makes the court feel smaller and worsen the views from the last rows.


----------



## emulajavi

Skylineup076FR said:


> *ROLAND-GARROS : Nouveau Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (photo prise le 6 mai 2019)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Le court central de Roland-Garros a été repensé de fond en comble. (source: Eric Baudet / Divergence pour le JDD)*_​


Finally ‘rounded corners’ with seats facing the ‘action’ instead of facing other seats.


----------



## Gombos

this is a miracle! something new at Roland Garros? but it has no roof? and the lounges are as bad as in Madrid or new Miami.

I am honestly not also hugely impressed by Wimbledon. but the roof..

they are far from football and I thought this is not Balkan.

and the seats at Suzanne-Lenglen are awful! imagine when it will rain. WOOD? we are 2019, keep vintage but bring it to modernism!

in tennis, there is a regress in Europe compared to football. 

nobody says anything in France? at least Wimbledon court was renovated like Suzanne-Lenglen. Paris built shit, but I am waiting though to see the final outcome at Roland Garros. French architecture used to be at the top of Europe.


----------



## RMB2007

^^

Staged redevelopment, so the retractable roof to the main court at Roland Garros will be added once the 2019 tournament is over.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Gombos said:


> this is a miracle! something new at Roland Garros? but it has no roof? and the lounges are as bad as in Madrid or new Miami.
> 
> I am honestly not also hugely impressed by Wimbledon. but the roof..
> 
> they are far from football and I thought this is not Balkan.
> 
> and the seats at Suzanne-Lenglen are awful! imagine when it will rain. WOOD? we are 2019, keep vintage but bring it to modernism!
> 
> in tennis, there is a regress in Europe compared to football.
> 
> nobody says anything in France? at least Wimbledon court was renovated like Suzanne-Lenglen. Paris built shit, but I am waiting though to see the final outcome at Roland Garros. French architecture used to be at the top of Europe.



LOL... hno:


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*FRENCH OPEN : New Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (10 May 2019)*

*ROLAND-GARROS : Nouveau Court Central Philippe CHATRIER(photos prises le 10 mai 2019)*


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Roland-Garros - PARIS*

After only 10 months of a 90% reconstruction, the new (15.3K) *Court Philippe-Chatrier* is ready for this year's tournament:
(just in time: hats off guys







)











*LeParisien.fr*


----------



## parcdesprinces

...


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Well, let's wait & see its real completion next year, since for now several elements (not to mention the roof) are still missing...


Anyway, personally I like the fact that they tried to keep the "classy/elegant" stuff of the former court(s) and RG generally (e.g. the famous Art-Déco touches they recreated on the façades/concourses of the New Chatrier...)

...not to mention the very elegant (IMO), quite unique and very eco-friendly/XXIst century wooden seats (made with local/French wood) installed at the three RG major courts (*@ Gombos*: sorry for you, but plastic is the past actually, not the future, dear )...


----------------------------------------------


Oh, and a little bonus (far from to be "soulless" IMHO with its greenhouses as façades/exterior.... + the refurbished "Orangery Pavilions" next to it):



parcdesprinces said:


> *New/Refurbished "Orangery Pavilions" (opened last season):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> *New (5K) Court Simonne-Mathieu (aka "court des Serres" | completed):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NouveauRolandGarros.com*





parcdesprinces said:


> A nice very recent picture -and a video- of the new (5K) *Court Simonne-Mathieu (aka Court des Serres)* :cheers::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------



Voilà ! :bowtie:


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*FRENCH OPEN : New Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (13 May 2019)*

*ROLAND-GARROS : Nouveau Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (photos prises le 13 mai 2019)*


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*FRENCH OPEN : New Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (16 May 2019)*

*ROLAND-GARROS : Nouveau Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (photo prise le 16 mai 2019) *


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Roland-Garros - PARIS*



parcdesprinces said:


> A little pic of the -uncompleted but still already classy- new exterior/façades of the _New Chatrier_ (pic taken from the south-west corner) :cheers::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eurosport.fr*


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*FRENCH OPEN : New Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (17 May 2019)*

*ROLAND-GARROS : Nouveau Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (Photo prise le 17 mai 2019)*


----------



## RMB2007

*No.1 Court*










https://twitter.com/Wimbledon


----------



## ESPImperium

Im now thinking that the UK, USA and France have a advantage in the stakes in the Davis Cup and Fed Cup as they can just pull the roof over 3 of their courts to get an unfair advantage.

Especially in the autumn month matches.

Loving Court 1 on BBC at the moment. Chatrier will be an amazing court i think, i disliked the old Chatrier, however this new one looks as if it will be better than the old, and I'm sure will be once a few years have gone past. Its not as if the prestige has gone away as the greats have still played on that court. Its the same as a football stadium, the greats have still played on that pitch, it's only the surroundings that have changed a little.


----------



## RobH

Official (Re)Opening Wimbledon No. 1 Court:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130101814664290306

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130122553626898432


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*FRENCH OPEN : New Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (22 May 2019)*

*ROLAND-GARROS : Nouveau Court Central Philippe CHATRIER (photo prise le 22 mai 2019)*


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Love, love the -apparently, according to your pic- padded seats on the first tier (general seating included, I mean!) kay: :happy:

:cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Roland-Garros - PARIS*

*The new (5K) Court Simonne-Mathieu (aka Court des Serres)*

:drool:



ZeusUpsistos said:


> Quelques photos du Court Simonne-Mathieu, réalisées par Camille Gharbi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dezeen.com/2019/05/22/roland-garros-french-open-court-simonne-mathieu-tennis-stadium-marc-mimram/
> 
> 
> Et un timelapse de la construction :


----------



## Sam1036

Now Court One has a roof it's too similar to Centre, there's a lack of differing architecture which is a shame, both still look good.

New Chatrier is nice, I like how they've upgraded but kept the feel of the old stadium, not sure about the new coloured seats, I quite liked the green. 

It'll be interesting to see it with a roof, always feels odd with a clay court with a roof.


----------



## ElvisBC

I heard yesterday during Federer match that Chatrier roof wont be ready until 2021. Is that true?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Well, personally, I attended that game yesterday... and apparently the roof is still planned for next year's tournament.. (so..:dunno.


But indeed, as far as I understood, the whole "new" complex (i.e. set aside Chatrier) won't be completed before 2021 re-:dunno:.


----------



## RMB2007

> The Optics Valley International Tennis Center shines bright in central China's #Wuhan, capital city of Hubei Province


https://twitter.com/CGTNOfficial


----------



## ben77

Just watching the French open, no one appears to be there!


----------



## Evil78

ben77 said:


> Just watching the French open, no one appears to be there!


What a joke of a Grand Slam it was. hno: 
Terrible tournament management with weird problem solving skills, terrible last century infrastructure, and, maybe the worst, terrible attendance hno:. There are ATP1000 or ATP500 tournaments which beat the crap out of RG in all these aspects.


----------



## ben77

According to the reports the Nadal v Federer semi was the first time any of the courts had been full all week. Crazy that the womans semis were about a 1/4 full on 5000 seat court!


----------



## parcdesprinces

ben77 said:


> Just watching the French open, no one appears to be there!





Evil78 said:


> What a joke of a Grand Slam it was. hno:
> Terrible tournament management with weird problem solving skills, terrible last century infrastructure, and, maybe the worst, terrible attendance hno:. There are ATP1000 or ATP500 tournaments which beat the crap out of RG in all these aspects.


Come on guys... That's not because, indeed, the FFT decided to go again with suits right close to the playing surface, that we should _jeter bébé avec l'eau du bain_ .. as we say in French.

Anyway... you poor grumpy lads *sight* ..I mean, even been there/here once at least??


----------



## parcdesprinces

ben77 said:


> Crazy that the womans semis were about a 1/4 full *on 5000 seat court!*


*10K court*, actually (at least for one of the semis-fémi)... but who cares.....when I guess you uneducated guys tend to prefer fake data regarding RG... In order to bash it.. while you've never been here...

:|


----------



## Evil78

parcdesprinces said:


> *10K court*, actually (at least for one of the semis-fémi)... but who cares.....when I guess you uneducated guys tend to prefer fake data regarding RG... In order to bash it.. while you've never been here...
> :|


I have been twice to RG (2001, last title of Kuerten, and again in 2016), and twice to Wimbledon. 
But why is this important? It's also the crappiest Grand Slam to watch on *TV*. You don't have to go there, to see the empty stadiums, the cancelled matches, etc.etc..... 
To play a women's grand slam semifinal in front of 2000 spectators, in strong wind and rain.... is just creepy. 
When you think that last year's US open women's semifinal had 20.000 spectators in the stands (roof closed, floodlights on).


----------



## bat753

Next year you will find a roof.

Also, don't forget that yesterday was very windy, it was also rainy, and they started to play when VIPs were eating (I agree that white-collar workers are a pain in the arse because they don't care about tennis, they prefer to eat, to drink and to network).


----------



## Axelferis

Evil78 said:


> I have been twice to RG (2001, last title of Kuerten, and again in 2016), and twice to Wimbledon.
> But why is this important? It's also the crappiest Grand Slam to watch on *TV*. You don't have to go there, to see the empty stadiums, the cancelled matches, etc.etc.....
> To play a women's grand slam semifinal in front of 2000 spectators, in strong wind and rain.... is just creepy.
> When you think that last year's US open women's semifinal had 20.000 spectators in the stands (roof closed, floodlights on).


You say rubbish like everytime.
You just like to troll.
RG makes works to avoid such pathetic things we saw on Tv since yesterday.
The roof is coming. stop your BS everytime something happened in France!


----------



## ben77

parcdesprinces said:


> *10K court*, actually (at least for one of the semis-fémi)... but who cares.....when I guess you uneducated guys tend to prefer fake data regarding RG... In order to bash it.. while you've never been here...
> 
> :|


Sorry 2000 if that on a 10000 seat court (not sure which is worse). Didn't think i'd need to get the exact figures out as i didn't think there would be anyone of here who felt the need to defend the absolutely shocking attendances during the tournament. I have nothing against the French open (its a sporting event not a person) and i like the redvelopement but its such a dissapointing torunament to watch on TV and this isn't just a one off, every year the same images and headlines. I'd imagine the players don't get much of a buzz from playing in front of one man and his dog either. Its just a real shame for tennis in general..


----------



## EPA001

^^ I have read that starting next year floodlights will be installed around the Roland Garros tennis complex. According to the report as of 2021 all courts will have flood lights so matches can played out instead of being interrupted due to the upcoming darkness around 21:30 hours or so. That will be a good addition imho.


----------



## ryebreadraz

EPA001 said:


> ^^ I have read that starting next year floodlights will be installed around the Roland Garros tennis complex. According to the report as of 2021 all courts will have flood lights so matches can played out instead of being interrupted due to the upcoming darkness around 21:30 hours or so. That will be a good addition imho.


Will they be scheduling later matches too? Or is this just in the event matches in the current schedule run late?


----------



## parcdesprinces

ryebreadraz said:


> Will they be scheduling later matches too?


Only by 2021 in that regard (AFAIK).


----------



## parcdesprinces

ben77 said:


> Sorry 2000 if that on a 10000 seat court (not sure which is worse). Didn't think i'd need to get the exact figures out as i didn't think there would be anyone of here who felt the need to defend *the absolutely shocking attendances* during the tournament. *I have nothing against the French open* (its a sporting event not a person) and i like the redvelopement but its such a dissapointing torunament to watch on TV and this isn't just a one off, *every year the same images and headlines*. I'd imagine the players don't get much of a buzz from *playing in front of one man and his dog* either. Its just a *real shame for tennis* in general..


Lol, you're funny.... I mean, again, you don't know what you're talking about (in front of your TV)...

..Of course you're personally free to dislike the French Open (not to mention hating/bashing it nuts ^^)... But please, if you don't mind of course, do it for good reasons with proper info/data... 'cause actually for this year's tournament (2019): 520K tickets** *were sold (i.e. a record over here at RG... and apparently even more than last year's Wimbledon for example, even with their roof over the centre court).. which is not that bad (any tennis tournament/open including)... you hater! :colbert: 

:baeh3:


***Source: 
*RG President/Director (Guy Forget) in the very serious Le Figaro newspaper*


----------



## parcdesprinces

EPA001 said:


> being interrupted due to the upcoming darkness around 21:30 *20:30* hours or so.


Fixed...'cause thank to some politics we will live in winter-time soon in May/June/etc...  :bash: (while us people around -especially Western- EU have voted to keep our summer-time forever & our long, very long "daylight" D) summer evenings, etc :happy: :drool


:gunz:


----------



## RobH

parcdesprinces said:


> Lol, you're funny.... I mean, again, you don't know what you're talking about (in front of your TV)...
> 
> ..Of course you're personally free to dislike the French Open (not to mention hating/bashing it nuts ^^)... But please, if you don't mind of course, do it for good reasons with proper info/data... 'cause actually for this year's tournament (2019): 520K tickets** *were sold (i.e. a record over here at RG... and apparently even more than last year's Wimbledon for example, even with their roof over the centre court).. which is not that bad (any tennis tournament/open including)... you hater! :colbert:


Yet every time I watched it looked much emptier than the other Grand Slams.

So are they selling tickets and people aren't turning up? Is it just a problem with the main courts which, unfortunately, are the ones on TV most of the time? Do people stick around for less time? :dunno:

Because you can't say what we're seeing with out own eyes isn't true. It's noticeably different to other tournaments of the same stature. Whether that's a hard truth or simply perception skewed by TV, the fact is most people who watch it watch it on TV so the organisers would do well to investigate, because at the moment it's not a great look.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

The problem with the French Open is the rich people in the best seats spend more time eating and drinking than watching tennis. Often the camera will pan out and the upper levels will be near enough full. Even in those sections people spend less time in their seats than at other Grand Slams. It is just the way it is. A shame as it does damage perceptions of the tournament. I don't think the way the best seats are divided up into boxes helps either.


----------



## RMB2007

> The new Berlin Grass Court Championships are already on Twitter, sharing a first look at the Steffi Graf Stadium that is currently being converted from clay to grass for next year’s tournament.


https://twitter.com/GCCBerlin


----------



## RMB2007

> Following the successful acquisition of Wimbledon Park Golf Club, The All England Lawn Tennis Club (AELTC) has appointed Allies and Morrison to develop a new AELTC Master Plan proposal for the expansion of the Club’s Grounds, home to The Championships, Wimbledon.
> 
> The AELTC Master Plan will guide the evolution of the current AELTC site in addition to incorporating the neighbouring land of the Wimbledon Park Golf Club. Aspirations include accommodating The Championships Qualifying Competition within the AELTC’s Grounds, enhancing the spectator experience during The Championships, in particular the arrival experience, and provide community use of the land in the future. The project will take a long-term view, exploring ways in which to consolidate the site as a whole while also respecting the historic character and significance of the land.
> 
> ‘Following the early acquisition of the Wimbledon Park Golf Club land in late 2018, it was clear that the timing was right to consider a new AELTC Master Plan with a vision to guide the development of the entire 120-acre site,’ says Philip Brook CBE, Chairman of the AELTC. ‘We are pleased to be working with Allies and Morrison as we undertake this important planning and consultation process which will set out our aspirations for the site in order to both support our local community and protect Wimbledon’s reputation as the finest stage in world tennis.’


https://www.alliesandmorrison.com/n...n-appointed-to-develop-the-aeltc-master-plan/


----------



## francos1989

*Buenos Aires - Arena Parque Roca "Mary Terán de Weiss"*








[/url]
[/IMG]

Exhibition match - Federer vs. Zverev


----------



## RMB2007

> An exhibition match between tennis giants Roger Federer and Alexander Zverev set a new world record for the sport on Saturday night.
> 
> The exhibition match at the at the Plaza de Toros – a bullfighting arena in Mexico City – pulled in a crowd of 42,517 spectators.


https://www.thestadiumbusiness.com/2019/11/25/mexico-city-bullring-sets-new-tennis-crowd-record/


----------



## Dazzman77

*Rod Laver Arena Roof upgrade*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7S68f5O_xI

New roof and upgrade to Ken Rosewall Arena nearly complete. It will be a mult-purpose venue now that will also be used for netball as can be seen in the YouTube link. Will look amazing when the ATP Cup begins in January.


----------



## EPA001

^^ On a desktop this works a to better.


----------



## skyperu34

Roland Garros will be cool with the new Phillip Chatrier Court!!!


----------



## RMB2007

> Almost 3000 tennis fans will be put in the shade at next month's Australian Open thanks to the construction of a new roof over the stand at Show Court 3.


https://twitter.com/theheraldsun


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*SYDNEY - KEN ROSEWALL ARENA - NEW ROOF ! (16 December 2019)*

*ATP Cup - A Sydney, le nouveau toit attend Goffin et Murray
(Photo prise le 16 décembre 2019)​*







*Source: Tennis Actu*


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*Adelaide Memorial Drive Tennis Centre / Centre Court (21 December 2019)*

*Redevelopment works complete at Memorial Drive,
the home of the Adelaide International​*







Source: *ADELAIDE International*


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*SYDNEY KEN ROSEWALL ARENA News !*

*KEN ROSEWALL ARENA, SYDNEY, NSW, AUSTRALIA​*
















Source: *Bigsta*


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*Ken Rosewall Arena Gets A New Roof! (30 December 2019)*

*Ken Rosewall Arena Gets A New Roof !​(30 December 2019)​*What a sight in Sydney as the great 🇦🇺 Ken Rosewall unveils the new roof in Sydney !


























Sources: _*ATP* CUP_ & *facebook*


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Kuwait International Tennis Complex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradearabia.com/news/CONS_350936.html












https://twitter.com/ssmalsabah










https://twitter.com/manzasport


----------



## Skylineup076FR

*ACAPULCO in 2021 !*

*! ATP500 ACAPULCO in 2021 !*


----------



## SP9

Buenos Aires.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5ImZNDga5B/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5ImbEbgw7k/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5G_M5IHB5X/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/GCCBerlin


The renovated Steffi Graf Stadion:


















Spectators at Berlin tennis tournament in sport's new normal – DW – 07/16/2020


The controversy surrounding Novak Djokovic's Adria Tour has focused attention on the return of tennis. A tournament in Berlin is being played under strict hygiene rules and with fans. Is this a pointer for the US Open?




www.dw.com


----------



## RMB2007

Aerial of Wimbledon. New indoor/outdoor courts under construction:












https://twitter.com/NPASSouthEast



The future indoor/outdoor courts:










The project includes: 12 new tennis courts (six indoor and six outdoor) and associated club house facilities; a single-storey underground car park for up to 338 vehicles; facilities for competitors at the Wimbledon Championships; and upgraded chiller plant for Centre Court.

Work starts in August 2019 and the project is programmed to be completed by the end of October 2021.









Willmott Dixon to replace Wimbledon's indoor courts


Willmott Dixon has won the contract to expand the All England Lawn Tennis Club in Wimbledon.




www.theconstructionindex.co.uk


----------



## parcdesprinces

*ROLAND GARROS (new (u/c) Court Philippe-Chatrier) 🙂 :*


---------

Some recent pics of the lighting testings (thank to the French user Maxence for the find/link ) 👍👍 :

































































*FFT.fr*


----------



## bat753

Ultra stylé !


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ N'est-ce pas* ? 😃 (*as we say in French)

😷😋😷


----------



## RMB2007

*Mexican Open*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440330270251511826



























Starting in 2022, the new AMT headquarters will be ARENA GNP SEGUROS, which offers larger spaces, better facilities and greater capacity for fans on the fields.


STADIUM: More than 10,000 people
GRAND STAND CALIENTE MX: More than 2,000 people
Court 1: 1,000 people
Court 2: 800 people
Practice fields: 400 people






ARENA GNP SEGUROS – Abierto Mexicano de Tenis







abiertomexicanodetenis.com


----------



## RMB2007

The Credit One Charleston Open, the largest women’s-only tennis tournament in North America, will celebrate its 50th year April 2 – 10, 2022 on Daniel Island in Charleston, South Carolina. The highly anticipated tournament will feature more than 100 of the top tennis players in the world and welcome back fans for the first time since 2019. The newly renovated Credit One Stadium will also be unveiled during the upcoming event, offering upgraded seating options and elevated hospitality experiences for patrons on-site.

Charleston Tennis, LLC, which manages Credit One Stadium under a lease from the City of Charleston, is currently renovating and modernizing the 20-year-old facility. The city-owned venue is undergoing upgrades to enhance the stadium experience for patrons, performers, tennis players and event management, allowing the venue to attract world-class athletes and talent to Daniel Island.

Credit One Stadium will expand from 7,500 seats to 11,000 seats and feature 16 fully conditioned permanent suites, all-new concessions, more bathrooms and a 75,000-square-foot Stage House with a partial roof.









Credit One Charleston Open Prepares For 50th Year With New Stadium - World Tennis Magazine


The Credit One Charleston Open, the largest women’s-only tennis tournament in North America, will celebrate its 50th year April 2 – 10, 2022 on Daniel Island in Charleston, South Carolina. The highly anticipated tournament will feature more than 100 of the top tennis players in the world and...




www.worldtennismagazine.com


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

Hard Rock Stadium, Miami Timelapse


----------



## trichardscottc

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Hard Rock Stadium, Miami Timelapse


I've been very impressed by the flexibility of Hard Rock Stadium over the years from hosting field sports, to fights, to tennis, to F1 next year. Would be amazing to see that part of Miami be transformed into a sporting complex and have the Hard Rock Stadium surrounded by the new Inter Miami FC stadium, a multi-purpose Arena, and a F1 circuit build around the outside of the complex.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

trichardscottc said:


> I've been very impressed by the flexibility of Hard Rock Stadium over the years from hosting field sports, to fights, to tennis, to F1 next year. Would be amazing to see that part of Miami be transformed into a sporting complex and have the Hard Rock Stadium surrounded by the new Inter Miami FC stadium, a multi-purpose Arena, and a F1 circuit build around the outside of the complex.


How can an NFL stadium host F1?


----------



## trichardscottc

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> How can an NFL stadium host F1?


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

trichardscottc said:


>


I get it now it is around the stadium not in the stadium.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452052550102884358


----------



## deebs

The latest stage in the ongoing redevelopment of Melbourne Park has created a new grand plaza, as well as a new show court, opening up the Garden Square area, and adding new player and media facilities.

It will be looking fabulous for the Australian Open in just a few months time!

-----

New grand approach





















New grand plaza












New show court
































Centrepiece player & media facilities






















Integration of Rod Laver arena & new entrances



















































Garden Square with new plazas and access from the new grand plaza


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462900065199173634


----------



## RMB2007

25,000 capacity tennis stadium and a second 17,000 capacity tennis stadium to be built in Egypt:










MOBH Holding Group added another milestone to its global expansion movement by entering the Egyptian market with the inauguration of the Roland Garros Sports and Social Club, the largest international sports investment in Egypt, which is set to be established in Mostakbal City, located at the northern part of the New Administrative Capital, Cairo.

*The 44-acre club will include the largest tennis stadium in the world with a capacity of 25,000 spectators, and a second tennis stadium capable of hosting 17,000 spectators*, in addition to training facilities, as well as football pitches that are set to be established in accordance with FIFA standards.









Roland Garros Sports Club development project launched in Mostakbal City, Cairo - Mohammad Omar Bin Haider Holding Group - Dubai


It is our group’s first project in Egypt and considered as the largest ever international sports investment. MOBH Holding Group added another milestone to its global expansion movement by entering the Egyptian market with the inauguration of the Roland Garros Sports and Social Club, the largest...




www.mobhholding.com


----------



## RMB2007

Local residents unhappy about Wimbledon's expansion plans, which include a new 8,000 capacity stadium:









Locals in legal row with Wimbledon over new courts and stadium


The All England Club wants to build 39 grass courts, including an 8,000-seat stadium, on the 73 acres currently occupied by Wimbledon Park golf course. A legal covenant could scupper plans.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## HoldenV8

RMB2007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435834417499410432


I've lived in Adelaide my whole life. Damn Memorial Drive and the Adelaide Oval next door have had a lot of changes in my lifetime. Both have pretty much been completely rebuilt.


----------



## Henry14

RMB2007 said:


> 25,000 capacity tennis stadium and a second 17,000 capacity tennis stadium to be built in Egypt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOBH Holding Group added another milestone to its global expansion movement by entering the Egyptian market with the inauguration of the Roland Garros Sports and Social Club, the largest international sports investment in Egypt, which is set to be established in Mostakbal City, located at the northern part of the New Administrative Capital, Cairo.
> 
> *The 44-acre club will include the largest tennis stadium in the world with a capacity of 25,000 spectators, and a second tennis stadium capable of hosting 17,000 spectators*, in addition to training facilities, as well as football pitches that are set to be established in accordance with FIFA standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roland Garros Sports Club development project launched in Mostakbal City, Cairo - Mohammad Omar Bin Haider Holding Group - Dubai
> 
> 
> It is our group’s first project in Egypt and considered as the largest ever international sports investment. MOBH Holding Group added another milestone to its global expansion movement by entering the Egyptian market with the inauguration of the Roland Garros Sports and Social Club, the largest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mobhholding.com


Good news, for us, tennis fans, but it's wayyy over the top.. 25k + 17k tennis specific stadiums for an ATP 500 event maybe ?! Or best case one ATP 500, one WTA 500 and ATP or WTA Finals for a couple of years.


----------



## SteveCourty

Henry14 said:


> Good news, for us, tennis fans, but it's wayyy over the top.. 25k + 17k tennis specific stadiums for an ATP 500 event maybe ?! Or best case one ATP 500, one WTA 500 and ATP or WTA Finals for a couple of years.


Have you seen what Egypt is doing, the whole place is being massively over built to future proof it.


----------



## Henry14

Yes, but IMO, it's still too much.. would be better to make it expandable.


----------



## SteveCourty

Henry14 said:


> Yes, but IMO, it's still too much.. would be better to make it expandable.


I disagree, you can use the stadium for other events


----------



## RMB2007

Mexican Open



























Arena GNP Seguros


#LaArenaDeMéxico cuenta con 17,725 m2 de construcción, instalaciones de primer nivel y tecnología... Boulevard de las Naciones y Paseo de los Manglares, Riviera Diamante Acapulco. México., Acapulco,...




www.facebook.com


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473856197191102468


----------

